# BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT: before and after



## methcat

hey ladies!

I just wanted to make a thread posting the before/after results of Brazilian blowouts/keratin treatments I've gone through! First, here's some background on my treatment process.

In March 09, I got my first Keratin treatment, the Coppola one. I got my second one at the end of May 09. Third one was at the VERY end of August 09. Then, the next time I went back, last January, my hair stylist was like, let's try the Brazilian blowout. so I got that, and will DEFINITELY continue getting that! I like the products so much better, and the fact that you can wash your hair that day is SUCH a huge plus!

So here are the before and after pics!

BEFORE:









It was VERY dull when straightened, and very very very frizzy naturally (hard to take pictures of this)


AFTER:








The first pic is natural, second pic is straightened (and then I took a nap on it so it got a bit messed up!)

I have no frizz anymore, and I can get out of the shower, let my hair air dry a bit, put the serum in it, and go frizz free. I used to need to wait about 2 days after washing for the frizz in my hair to calm down! I don't even remember those days anymore!

The pros are that it's easier to manage, it's frizz free, and it dries a lot quicker. It's smoother, shinier, and feels all around healthier.

The cons are that my hair gets greasier faster, so I can't go as long without washing. However, I'm willing to deal with this to get great hair! It's also pretty expensive, I pay $350 for it, but I think it's worth it if you have the money.

I get so many compliments on my hair now! I definitely miss how it used to be on occasion, but I don't miss the struggles I had with it!


----------



## Swanky

Looks great!
Did you have to go a week w/o washing and w/o ponytails right after having it done?
Is your hair color treated at all?


----------



## methcat

Thanks!

The first three times were the Coppola keratin treatments, and those are the ones where you have to go without washing/ponytails/sunglasses on the head/etc. You have to go 72 hours after the treatment without all that! HUGE PAIN! I was always nervous sleeping. Luckily, you can just run a flat iron over it in the morning and it will be fine, but it was still a pain. I kind of looked like the girl from the ring because my hair was so long, so straight, and I couldn't tuck it behind my ears! Miserable!

However, with the Brazilian Blowout, you can wash your hair the day of. Such a big advantage! It was so nice to not have to worry about messing it up once I left the salon.

My hair is not color treated, but I've heard that the first time you get this done, it works slightly better on chemically treated hair. I'm not exactly sure why!


----------



## Jahpson

that looks really good, maybe I should try it although I heard its really aggressive with your hair


----------



## tillie46

WOW..........."I'm blown away"......I really crack myself up :lolots:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^  lol

It looks great!


----------



## *Jem*

wow it looks fantastic! 

I want to do this at some point this summer. Hopefully it will turn my super curly hair into looser curls/almost waves and make straightening much quicker (takes close to 3 hours now)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

looks great!


----------



## lushfashionista

It looks great! So smooth and shiny!


----------



## AECornell

I definitely need to get this done. Does it last until your hair starts to grow out? Or is a semi-permanent thing?


----------



## shanam

tillie46 said:


> WOW..........."I'm blown away"......I really crack myself up :lolots:



silly tilly
i did the brazillian after doing japanese for i think 7years
because i  just had too many highlights.  i was apprehensive at first but i love it.  i had it done in dec. and will go again this month now that it is getting humid here.
my hair is in MUCH better condition and the growing out at the roots is much easier to deal with.
i think i went 2 days without washing but it was nowhere
near as flat as TR.  i don't put my hair in a pony tail so i don't know if you can or not.
I don't like my bangs to frizz up but my hair is so heavy i don't ever have a problem with the rest of it and this still alows me plenty of body and movement which i love.


----------



## Swanky

oh wow! So even w/ heavily highlighted hair you were very pleased? No extra damage?
I'm dying to do it.
Does your hair still curl w/tools if you want it to or does it no longer even hold a curl?
How do you find a very reputable stylist for this?


----------



## methcat

thanks everyone! i'm very happy with it




*Jem* said:


> wow it looks fantastic!
> 
> I want to do this at some point this summer. Hopefully it will turn my super curly hair into looser curls/almost waves and make straightening much quicker (takes close to 3 hours now)



WOW! it will definitely make straightening a quicker process! It used to take me over an hour (I can't imagine 3 hrs!) but now takes 15-20 mins, a little longer now that my hair has grown a lot



AECornell said:


> I definitely need to get this done. Does it last until your hair starts to grow out? Or is a semi-permanent thing?


Unlike Japanese straightening, this washes out after a few months. Therefore, you don't get any weirdo growing out patterns! My little sister had the japanese straightening done, and her hair was so awk when it was growing out! The top was all frizzy and curly, and the bottom was stick straight! That doesn't happen with Brazilian blowouts


----------



## Tracy

Your hair looks great! I've been scared to do this because of my color treated hair. My stylist doesn't even offer this service because of the formaldehyde. 
Does anyone know how much is in the Brazilian keratin treatment?


----------



## shanam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh wow! So even w/ heavily highlighted hair you were very pleased? No extra damage?
> I'm dying to do it.
> Does your hair still curl w/tools if you want it to or does it no longer even hold a curl?
> How do you find a very reputable stylist for this?



YES!!! I had to change because I had so many highlights that it became impossible for her to do japanese without
having to "protect" those pieces and I could never have as many highlights as I always wanted.  The great thing with brazillian is it works on highlighted or bleached hair.
It actually works better on color treated than virgin hair.
my hair is long layers (sort of angled) and i use an iron to make the side pieces curl under and forward.  this is why the straightening is so great because i can have long layers and they don't frizz up  i don't know if you have bangs and frizz is a problem but trust me - with this 
you never have to worry and you can go back and they can touch up just  the bangs.  It is way less damaging then the japanese method.  my local stylist noticed immediately (it also took less time to dry too).
As for finding someone - i go into NYC- the Korean district because they were the first to do Japanese and 
she is the best and I trust her.  
If you do it, just make sure it is a place that has a reputation - not someone who just learned the process.
Good luck - it will cut your hair routine down to next to no time.


----------



## schadenfreude

Sounds like a dream come true. I may do it this summer, but I'm worried it will just make my hair flat.


----------



## shanam

Flatness was always a worry for me too, but Hidy always put large rollers on the crown and sides and bangs after applying solution so that after my first wash I did have some height and fullness.  I am sure if you talk about what you want and the stylist has experience you can get the look you want.  Brazillian does not come out as flat as Japanese because it is a different solution and does not break the bonds of your hair the same way.


----------



## syctown

I love your natural hair after the brazilian blowout! The slight curls look amazing!


----------



## Swanky

amazeballs. . .  I need this.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.nbcdfw.com/entertainment/celebrity/Glam_Slam__Go_Brazilian_.html


----------



## methcat

Tracy said:


> Your hair looks great! I've been scared to do this because of my color treated hair. My stylist doesn't even offer this service because of the formaldehyde.
> Does anyone know how much is in the Brazilian keratin treatment?



the Brazilian Blowout brand doesn't have formaldehyde!


----------



## shanam

I pay $300 vs. $600 for Japanese.  Brailia does not require as much time or work.


----------



## Sunshine

I just texted my stylist at home after reading this .... I N E E D this badly!!! The Florida humidity is just a nightmare for me in the summer months...fingers crossed! If not Im flying to Chicago to get it done!


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh wow! So even w/ heavily highlighted hair you were very pleased? No extra damage?
> I'm dying to do it.
> Does your hair still curl w/tools if you want it to or does it no longer even hold a curl?
> How do you find a very reputable stylist for this?



not sure if it is the same thing but last time i was at the Saks salon @ galleria, i picked up a flyer for "brazilian keratin hair treatment". starts @ $400+.


----------



## *Jem*

blah956 said:


> not sure if it is the same thing but last time i was at the Saks salon @ galleria, i picked up a flyer for "brazilian keratin hair treatment". starts @ $400+.



My coworker had it done at the Phillip K Thomas Salon in Dallas and she paid $200ish? They charge by the hour and when I called they quoted me $300 and said it would not take more than an hour and a half to do my hair ( I dont believe it) lol


----------



## blah956

*Jem* said:


> My coworker had it done at the Phillip K Thomas Salon in Dallas and she paid $200ish? They charge by the hour and when I called they quoted me $300 and said it would not take more than an hour and a half to do my hair ( I dont believe it) lol



ugh i hate inconsistencies! lol i want to get it done but am not familiar with any good hair stylists in dallas/dfw enough to invest in a brazilian blowout


----------



## Swanky

I'm scared too blah, LMK if you think you found someone!  I googled it and found a few leads yesterday . . . 
skeered 

I don't think that SAKS ad is the same thing - I think that one uses formaldehyde.  I read if it doesn't say BLOWOUT then it's not F-free.


----------



## *Jem*

^^
the brazilian blowout contains some form of formaldehyde too.

There is a natural hair salon in Irving that I am considering trying...I may get this as my birthday gift to myself instead of an LV bag. lol


----------



## Swanky

Like I mentioned above "Brazilian *Blowout*" should not have any formaldehyde in it.
Brazilian Keratin Treatment does.


----------



## blah956

*Jem* said:


> ^^
> the brazilian blowout contains some form of formaldehyde too.
> 
> There is a natural hair salon in Irving that I am considering trying...I may get this as my birthday gift to myself instead of an LV bag. lol



lol i was too until i got an inside with someone to get a legitimate discount on LV. now i am torn!!


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm scared too blah, LMK if you think you found someone!  I googled it and found a few leads yesterday . . .
> skeered
> 
> I don't think that SAKS ad is the same thing - I think that one uses formaldehyde.  I read if it doesn't say BLOWOUT then it's not F-free.



geez! i am a genius! i've had this flyer for 2 weeks and just turned it over for a FAQ!

"unlike some of the other BKT systems on the market, ours uses a milder formaldehyde-free formula"


----------



## Tracy

From what I've read the "Brazilian Blowout" (as of 2010) does not have formaldehyde. I think the key is if you can wash your hair the same day, if so it has formaldehyde or another "hyde" chemical in it. The F free ones are the "wait to wash 48-72 hours.

http://amominredhighheels.com/big-news-brazilian-blowout-hydefree/


----------



## methcat

Tracy said:


> From what I've read the "Brazilian Blowout" (as of 2010) does not have formaldehyde. *I think the key is if you can wash your hair the same day, if so it has formaldehyde or another "hyde" chemical in it. The F free ones are the "wait to wash 48-72 hours.*
> 
> http://amominredhighheels.com/big-news-brazilian-blowout-hydefree/



This is incorrect. I have had both types of treatments. The official Brazilian Blowout brand (http://www.brazilianblowout.com/) is formaldehyde free, and you can wash your hair in the same day. I'm not sure where you found that rule but the treatment I had done initially, the Coppola Keratin Complex (http://www.keratincomplex.com/) DOES have some formaldehyde, and you have to wait 72 hours to wash it.


----------



## Tracy

Maybe I got them switched around?


----------



## Swanky

Brazilian BLOWOUT = NO formaldehyde


----------



## Swanky

Jem, can I ask which salon in Irving so I can Google around looking for reviews?


----------



## OrangeCounty

I get this procedure done and I am totally hooked. It has really changed my life! No more stressing about how my hair is going to act when I walk outside!


----------



## Swanky

Made an appt ay my salon . . . nervous but can't wait!


----------



## mayen120

OrangeCounty said:


> I get this procedure done and I am totally hooked. It has really changed my life! No more stressing about how my hair is going to act when I walk outside!




same here!


----------



## tillie46

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Made an appt ay my salon . . . nervous but can't wait!



Swanky......please let us know if you're happy with it!!   I've had the Keratin straightening process done several times, and was very happy, but this seems like a better way to go.  I was told there was no formaldehyde in the chemicals, but, I had to wait 72 hours before I could pin it back, put it in  a ponytail, or wash it.......so now I don't know if they were telling me the truth about the formaldehyde.


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Made an appt ay my salon . . . nervous but can't wait!



don't be nervous!!!!! you will love it


----------



## Swanky

I called them because they are one of the few listed on brazilianblowout.com {or whatever} and the reception said "we do them all the time!!"
I asked who is strongest? Who would she send her sister too and she told me so I booked it.
We literally leave the next day for the Mediterranean so there's no room for error! 
I get a color this week, cut the next and BB the next . . .  I'm skeered!


----------



## schadenfreude

Crazy Swanky! You'll have to give us the play-by-play.


----------



## Swanky

I'll tweet as it goes. . .  if I remember, LOL!
I am really kind of anxious about it ush:
I'm very attached to my hair. {no pun intended}


----------



## justkell

^^^ Hey Swanky, since you mentioned going to the Mediteranean, if you plan on doing any swimming in a pool or the ocean, definitely make sure at the salon that you can get your hair wet in salt or chlorine water. I have the brazillian straightening done (with the formaldehyde) and I cannot get it wet with salt water or a pool.


----------



## Swanky

the blowout is F free -  but I'll check.
I'm almost certain I won't be in pool or ocean though getting hair wet, but good question!


----------



## roxys

Swanky I can't wait to hear your experience with the brazilian blow out. I really want to try it! Anyone know a good place in Miami?


----------



## shanam

Swanky, you should check and see if a cut is included with the service.  Where I go it is, and is done after the straightening because your hair will be uneven due to the fact that the roots are now all uniform in "straightness."
There is nothing to be scared of....if you spend more than 10 min. a day with an iron this will be heaven. And just think - the sea air will be your friend not something you will have to give a second thought to
Also, if i didn't already mention it, the grow out with this vs.. Japanese is so much better and easier to work with.


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I called them because they are one of the few listed on brazilianblowout.com {or whatever} and the reception said "we do them all the time!!"
> I asked who is strongest? Who would she send her sister too and she told me so I booked it.
> We literally leave the next day for the Mediterranean so there's no room for error!
> I get a color this week, cut the next and BB the next . . .  I'm skeered!



you should see if you can get the cut done AFTER the BB, because your hair will be a little different and you might want it cut a different way! whenever i get a cut before a BB, i end up going back to get more cut off!


----------



## Swanky

we leave for Mediterranean the next day and I have 3 kids. . . 
impossible to fit in.
Will call and see if both stylists are free to switch days.


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we leave for Mediterranean the next day and I have 3 kids. . .
> impossible to fit in.
> Will call and see if both stylists are free to switch days.



which place did you end up choosing? how long is your hair, etc. and any other deets 
have fun on your soon to arrive trip?


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG I am definitely getting this now~ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we leave for Mediterranean the next day and I have 3 kids. . .
> impossible to fit in.
> Will call and see if both stylists are free to switch days.



or could you have them both in one appointment? you can always get your hair cut when you get back too, I just know that from my experience, I always was like WOW my hair is great now I can do different things with it!


----------



## Swanky

My h/c can't wait, I've waited to get it cut too long already.  And the salon are different.  The cut is at a different salon than the treatment.


----------



## Swanky

blah956 said:


> which place did you end up choosing? how long is your hair, etc. and any other deets
> have fun on your soon to arrive trip?



PM me for salon deets 

My hair is to middle of my back and very thick.  It's not coarse but in the middle it's very wavy - and not the pretty kind ush:
Like from my crown and down is wavy but my bangs and around my face is straight. . . so ridic.
And it's color treated.

I'll try and post some before's soon.


Thanks!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Cannot wait to hear more! I am also looking to get this done.  Anyone knows of a reputable stylist in the Orlando area?


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> PM me for salon deets
> 
> My hair is to middle of my back and very thick.  It's not coarse but in the middle it's very wavy - and not the pretty kind ush:
> Like from my crown and down is wavy but my bangs and around my face is straight. . . so ridic.
> And it's color treated.
> 
> I'll try and post some before's soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have random waves in my hair when let it air dry + the humidity here as of late is no help at all. Can't wait to hear about your results!


----------



## disc0ball

I originally did the Brazilian Keratin Treatment by Lasio (done at the Lasio salon in NYC) done last May, so it was last for the summer since the humidity here is horrrrrible, but my only complaint is that it took all the body out of my hair (which I thought was almost impossible since I have such thick hair) and I also hated it that it made my hair super paper straight in the beginning, before it started to wash out and get more body back after 6 or so weeks. 

I want to get the Brazilian Blowout since I heard it just takes the frizz out and calms it down, but keeps the body and a slight wave if it was originally curly (my natural hair is much like the OP Methcat's) 

Can more people share their thoughts on this?

Methcat- It looks like my hair naturally is similar to yours (pre- BB), but I can't tell from your picture if your hair is thick or thin? I love the after picture, but in the 'natural after' picture, did you really lose most of your wave/curl?


----------



## Allisonfaye

You will love it, Swanky. Don't be scared. You will have to use a special shampoo afterwards but you should be able to get it at your salon that does it. I have seen a range for price from $250-$350. If your hair is really long, be prepared for it to take a long time. They have to wash your hair twice, dry it all the way, apply the stuff, dry it all the way again and then flat iron each section of hair over and over again.


----------



## Swanky

Mine is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## blah956

i tried to make an appointment today but they literally did not answer the phone all day


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mine is tomorrow!!!!


I thought so, I actually send ya a tweet.....I'm excited for you, I bet it will look and feel great!! Can I come watch? lol jk


----------



## Swanky

ONLY IF YOU BRING ME SUSHI FROM 2 DOORS DOWN! 

**crud - CAPS lock, sorry!

I have my before. . . should I post here or new thread?


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ONLY IF YOU BRING ME SUSHI FROM 2 DOORS DOWN!
> 
> **crud - CAPS lock, sorry!
> 
> I have my before. . . should I post here or new thread?



HAHA well I DEF would if the weather was looking a little better tomorrow...possibly severe storms? ugh! I have managed to keep my car from getting wet so it's staying in the garage tomorrow, lol. 

Just post in here  maybe you should tweet live pics from the salon, lol!


----------



## Bagspy

I love this treatment! I'm doing it right now, (at the salon right now) this is my 2nd time, the 1st time was in March. The frizz no longer there, but the curls is still there (after the wash). 

My hair will get quite flat after doing it, but after the wash, love it! and down side is  cannot go swimming without the cap.


----------



## tillie46

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mine is tomorrow!!!!



I can't wait to hear whether or not you love it!!  I'm thinking of the Blowout as opposed to the regular Keratin Straightening process!!


----------



## Swanky

T, this method is healthier all around, I'll let you know how it goes!
I'll post my befores in a bit.


----------



## tillie46

Thanks, Swanky


----------



## Swanky

Here's my before - during & after.
I will post again in a week or so after I've washed and styled it myself.
But for me personally, the before/after of my hair wet is good enough for me!!
It took just short of 3 hours and the chemical was burning my eyes.  It didn't really smell bad, but it must've been strong.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Do you like it? You really can't tell until you wash it how it is going to be. Mine always looks awful for the 3 day period. My hair all falls out every year or so and I have tiny little hairs growing out all over my head that stick straight up when they do it but it is fine after it is washed. You have a lot of hair!


----------



## Swanky

I love it! I have sooooo much hair.  She said "OMG it grew!!!" after she washed it the 1st time while it was still curly, LOL!
I don't think there's a 3-day no wash period w/ this{?}
She suggested 48 hours, but the BB rep on twitter said you don't have to wait


----------



## Allisonfaye

That's good. I am embarrassed to be seen during my 3 day wait. 
I can't wait how you do in the Mediterranean. Perfect place for it.


----------



## blah956

okay so the in town salon magically answered! my appointment is monday at 4pm. 

swanky, you should do a 3/4 day after pic too ^_^


----------



## lambiepie

Wow, your hair is really gorgeous swanky!

I am thinking of having this done. I use lots of frizz products, serums, etc, on my hair. It gets puffy/frizzy If I don't. It's pretty straight for the most part. Just has that top layer of poof at times. lol.


----------



## Swanky

Allison, I can't wait to wash it myself and really see what it's like!

Oh cool Blah!!!

lambiepie, I think it's very good for straight but frizzy hair, it totally tames and defrizzes


----------



## blah956

i'm totally jealous of your hair now swanky. lol 

i ~dream~ of non poofy and frizzy hair. ^_^ i can't wait til monday.


----------



## Swanky

I know, trust me! I warned the stylist I may cry at the end if it really works 
I have literally had my hair in a ponytail 27 days/month because I refuse to blow dry and flat iron everytime I wash.


----------



## blah956

LOL me too! and i have tons of fly aways around my hair line so when i am at work, i look like a giant poof head! 

my hair was originally longer than yours, early last year. i finally got the courage to chop it all off (at once) to about two inches below chin and i loved it. the stylist was gooood. i didn't cry or regret my cut at all like i had done previously. it helped to reduce some poofiness but alas, i need a good hair treatment.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have been using products trying to tame the frizz forever and this is really the only one I have ever used the worked.


----------



## lambiepie

I am in need of a haircut, do you think I should do that before I have this blowout treatment done? Or does it matter if it's before or after? My hair is at my waist and starting to go into a point at the end. That's how I know it's time. No good.


----------



## Swanky

Cut after. Since the way your lays and falls will change you'll want to do it after.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thanks Swanky! Makes perfect sense!


----------



## tillie46

*Swanky...........* I can't believe the before and after.  Your hair looks so smooth and healthy.......it's gorgeous!  * I'm so happy for you!* I can't wait to hear how it is after you shampoo it yourself.  Do you have to use the special Keratin shampoo and conditioner?    My hair is the same length as yours, and I also wear it in a ponytail 24/7 b/c it's too much of an effort to blow it dry,  & flat iron it, unless I'm getting dressed up.  *What a beating to get it straight!*  *Thanky, Swanky!!*


----------



## justkell

That was me too ladies, wearing my hair up 28-29 days out of the month because it took me like an hour to do my hair otherwise. And it really does bring a tear to your eye when you go from having hair like that, to finally being able to do it in 5 minutes or less and have it look gorgeous.


----------



## Swanky

The salon didn't like the products Brazilian offered but they LOVE Enjoy products.  I bought some, will let you know.


----------



## Tracy

It looks so good!


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The salon didn't like the products Brazilian offered but they LOVE Enjoy products.  I bought some, will let you know.



did they say anything bad about it?


----------



## Jayne1

OMG OMG OMG!!!   Have you ever seen your hair like this?  So silky, shiny and smooth?  Has anyone been able to get this look for you by simply blow drying it straight? 

You must be beyond thrilled.


----------



## Janinevs

WOW!!! Love it!!


----------



## Swanky

just checked a BB website, you can wash the same night IF you use the BB brand procedure, which she did as I was starting at the bottle on her station for 3 hrs, LOL!
I get a haircut tomorrow, I guess I'll let him wash it.


----------



## tillie46

*SWANKY........beyond gorgeous!!*


----------



## abs914

I like how I read this thread two days after I get Japanese straightening done again lol.  I had been putting it off because sometimes I feel like my hair is toooo straight and the chemicals are too harsh...but I could not deal with the frizzy curls anymore.

Next time I think I'll try this process.  Would I have to wait until my Japanese chemicals are completely out?  

I need to get a cut desperately because now that it's straight..it's really long.  Are there any cuts to make it seem as though I have some volume?  I might post pics after I'm able to wash it to get some imput


----------



## Swanky

Layers 
Yeah, just wait until you'd normally get the Japanese version again and try this instead.


----------



## miss_ritz

I don't even need this and looking at Swanky's hair makes me want to get it done.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know, trust me! I warned the stylist I may cry at the end if it really works


  LOL 

How much did they charge you? Was it extra since your hair is so long? Mine is probably 2-3 inches shorter than yours since my last cut. I need to get my color done in a few weeks so I guess I'll wait to do the BB after.

What did your hubby think, hope he noticed the difference!?


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Im getting this treatment done tomorrow.  EEkkkk - I'm nervous.  I've had the Japanese straightening done before, but this is my first time with the Brazilian!  

Wish me luck!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Good luck *ilhb*! I'm sure your hair will be fab!


----------



## floridagal23

Can anyone recommend a stylist who does this in nyc? Thanks!
Swanky, your hair looks great!


----------



## Nat

LOVE your hair, Swanks!! It's sooo pretty!


----------



## candy2100

miss_ritz said:


> I don't even need this and looking at Swanky's hair makes me want to get it done.


 
I second that- it looks amazing!


----------



## shanam

floridagal23 said:


> Can anyone recommend a stylist who does this in nyc? Thanks!
> Swanky, your hair looks great!



YES!  Hidy Hair @34 West 32nd St. 2122799393.  They are Korean and do not speak English that well but will understand you.  You want Hidy to do your Brazilian.  She is a sweetheart!  I am going on Thursday.  Does the best job and she was the one who convinced me to change from the Japanese and I am so happy I did!.  the grow out has been 6 (yes, really) months and it is a breeze to maintain, my hair has more body and is in better condition and I can do highlights all I want - something that I could not do with traditional Japanese.
I don't know what product she uses, I will ask though, since different ones have been  mentioned.


----------



## tillie46

Shanam.........have you always gotten the Brazilian Blowout or the Brazilian Keratin process?  I thought they were NOT the same.


----------



## shanam

tillie46 said:


> Shanam.........have you always gotten the Brazilian Blowout or the Brazilian Keratin process?  I thought they were NOT the same.



hi tillie -I am pretty sure that I had the Keratin - I know she used that word.  I had to wait 2 days to wash my hair but it had more body immediately after it was done.  Not that flat to the head that Japanese would be.  As you can see from my other pic, I have lots of long layers because I do not want all one length hair - I like the fullness at the crown and sides.  the back is longer so it is more angled if you know what I mean.  
When I go next thurs. i will get the exact name.  
I think that each salon calls it what they want depending on the name of the product they buy.  my local news did a segment on it where one salon says they wash the hair 
7 yes 7 times first.  that is crazy!  
For me, it is the experience of ther person doing it - timing, strength and understanding what you want your hair to look like.  I have such heavy, thick hair that it always was about having my bangs not frizz  in our humidty that I most wanted and I get it with this!
xoxox


----------



## Nat

A little bit off topic, but this thread reminds me of Chris Rock's Good Hair  I'm gonna watch it this weekend on DVD, have you guys seen it?


----------



## Jayne1

Not yet - I'm so anxious to rent that movie.


----------



## Jahpson

its a good movie. very informative


----------



## Swanky

I saw Chris Rock on Oprah talking about it. . . need to see that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nat said:


> A little bit off topic, but this thread reminds me of Chris Rock's Good Hair  I'm gonna watch it this weekend on DVD, have you guys seen it?



Nat - as a black woman, this movie conjured up so many childhood memories of having to get my hair straightened with that hot ass comb from the stove and eventually turning to the creamy crack a/k/a Relaxer...

Now, I'm free to be me, Curly 

It's an interesting movie.


----------



## JSH812

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I saw Chris Rock on Oprah talking about it. . . need to see that!



I thought the movie was fascinating... it was REALLY good.


----------



## disc0ball

Just curious, what did everyone pay for their BB? I found a salon on 5th ave in NYC that goes by a flat price for all hair kinds, which was kind of high, but I would love to hear other prices...


----------



## Swanky

My salon charges $100/hour.


----------



## tillie46

*Swanky*, now that you've washed your hair, are you finding that it's still just as straight and silky?  Did you have to blow it dry, or did you let it air dry? :wondering


----------



## Swanky

I'm in Paris airport, haven't washed it yet.  I showered w/ a sexy shower cap to preserve my Kardashian waves my stylist gave me, LOL! I'll wash tonight when we et to Cannes and report back!


----------



## snibor

Swanky it really looks beautiful in the picture!


----------



## boslvuton

So I just got my Brazilian Blowout done yesterday and I LOVES it!  
My hair has been straight all my life, but for some reason (hormones are likely) in the past year its gone slightly curly!  I had been researching it for a while and after seeing Swanky's transformation I was sold...  I havent washed it yet but i will post back with results after i do too!  I only wish I had taken some before shots!!!  I will try to take some afters  this afternoon so that the results can at least been seen.



ALSO I was in such a rush  leaving the salon yesterday, I forgot to buy the shampoo recommended by my stylist- and i can't go back into the city to get the BB brand shampoo!  Does anyone know of any other shampoo/conditioner I can use that works with this treatment???  I think i remember her saying it had to be sulfate free??  Any other ladies who have done this treatment know??   TIA


----------



## tillie46

That's correct..........as long as it's sulfate free, you're fine


----------



## shanam

tillie46 said:


> That's correct..........as long as it's sulfate free, you're fine


winkiss:tillie
I am using Trader Joe's Nourishing Spa moisturizing shampoo.  no sulfates but still get a lather and feel it is 
"washing" my hair.  Clearly states "no sulfates" - a lot easier than trying to read through all the ingredients on all the shampoo bottles.


----------



## tillie46

*Hi Shanam*


----------



## floridagal23

shanam said:


> YES! Hidy Hair @34 West 32nd St. 2122799393. They are Korean and do not speak English that well but will understand you. You want Hidy to do your Brazilian. She is a sweetheart! I am going on Thursday. Does the best job and she was the one who convinced me to change from the Japanese and I am so happy I did!. the grow out has been 6 (yes, really) months and it is a breeze to maintain, my hair has more body and is in better condition and I can do highlights all I want - something that I could not do with traditional Japanese.
> I don't know what product she uses, I will ask though, since different ones have been mentioned.


 
Thanks. I asked at Frederic Fekkai when I got a cut yesterday and they charge 450 but use the brazilian blowout brand. I think that is a little high. If you could let me know what product they use, what they charge and if you have any photos that you wouldn't mind posting, I would appreciate it!!


----------



## blah956

i had a dream last night that i got my hair done and was so happy! i can't wait for monday! i thought i worked that day and would have some busy work to keep me busy but i don't


----------



## disc0ball

I found a place that is very reputable that does the BB, so my appointment is Tuesday afternoon! So excited!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

tillie46 said:


> That's correct..........as long as it's sulfate free, you're fine



It's got to be free of sodium chloride. The shampoo I purchased with my BKT has sulfates in it, but it IS free of sodium chloride.


----------



## justkell

PurseFreak17 said:


> It's got to be free of sodium chloride. The shampoo I purchased with my BKT has sulfates in it, but it IS free of sodium chloride.



Yes, I second this as well. I was told the shampoo and conditioner have to be SODIUM CHLORIDE free. It can have other kind of chorides in it, but no Sodium Chloride. I'm using Tresemme right now and loving it. At $3.50 a bottle you can't go wrong!


----------



## tillie46

PurseFreak17 said:


> It's got to be free of sodium chloride. The shampoo I purchased with my BKT has sulfates in it, but it IS free of sodium chloride.



Thanks, I didn't know that.....


----------



## boslvuton

PurseFreak17 said:


> It's got to be free of sodium chloride. The shampoo I purchased with my BKT has sulfates in it, but it IS free of sodium chloride.





Actually I'm not sure this is correct... please if someone has better knowledge please correct me!  BUT I was under the impression that the Brazilian Blowout and Brazilian Keratin Treatment are two DIFFERENT treatments.... I know for a fact that the Coppala Keratin treatment and Brazilian blowout are TWO SEPARATE treatments.... each uses different products to achieve a "similar" result.  So to me it would make sense if they need to use different products to keep the treatment.... afterall they are Different treatments.

ANYWAYS my hair dresser told me to get SULFATE FREE products- and I did the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT.... Not BKT (Brazilian keratin treatment)


----------



## blah956

boslvuton said:


> Actually I'm not sure this is correct... please if someone has better knowledge please correct me!  BUT I was under the impression that the Brazilian Blowout and Brazilian Keratin Treatment are two DIFFERENT treatments.... I know for a fact that the Coppala Keratin treatment and Brazilian blowout are TWO SEPARATE treatments.... each uses different products to achieve a "similar" result.  *So to me it would make sense if they need to use different products to keep the treatment*.... afterall they are Different treatments.
> 
> ANYWAYS my hair dresser told me to get SULFATE FREE products- and I did the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT.... Not BKT (Brazilian keratin treatment)



i think that is what the person you quoted is saying. that it definitely has to be free of sodium chloride but while the products she bought for her BKT treatment is sodium chloride free (both treatments need to be free of it), hers has sulfates in it (which is what the brazilian blowout need not have).


----------



## PurseFreak17

blah956 said:


> i think that is what the person you quoted is saying. that it definitely has to be free of sodium chloride but while the products she bought for her BKT treatment is sodium chloride free (both treatments need to be free of it), hers has sulfates in it (which is what the brazilian blowout need not have).



Correct!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

OMG! This is just what I need..... 
Okay, my only problem would be: after you wash it yourself, does it go back to your natural hair just not frizzy? I would say my natural hair is very much like yours (*swanky*)...although maybe more frizzy and full, and I don't want to pay $250+ (as my salon says) to just get a more manageable version of my hair. I can manage just fine strightening my hair every two days. (Although I know its horrible, there's really nothing else for my hair).


----------



## Tracy

boslvuton said:


> Actually I'm not sure this is correct... please if someone has better knowledge please correct me!  BUT I was under the impression that the Brazilian Blowout and Brazilian Keratin Treatment are two DIFFERENT treatments.... I know for a fact that the Coppala Keratin treatment and Brazilian blowout are TWO SEPARATE treatments.... each uses different products to achieve a "similar" result.  So to me it would make sense if they need to use different products to keep the treatment.... afterall they are Different treatments.
> 
> ANYWAYS my hair dresser told me to get SULFATE FREE products- and I did the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT.... Not BKT (Brazilian keratin treatment)



From what I've read the Coppola and BB are in fact different. It's my understanding that BB does not contain formaldehyde and the results don't last as long as a keratin treatment w/ formaldehyde.  BB results last 10-12 weeks and other keratin treatments w/ F last 3-5/6 months.
As far as shampoo is concerned I would stay away from sulfates and SC.


----------



## blah956

just bought a shampoo and conditioner of L'oreal Paris EverPure. 
this should be fine, right? it is sulfate free and from what i find on the ingredient list, has no sodium chloride.

anyone else use this?


----------



## tillie46

boslvuton said:


> Actually I'm not sure this is correct... please if someone has better knowledge please correct me!  BUT I was under the impression that the Brazilian Blowout and Brazilian Keratin Treatment are two DIFFERENT treatments.... I know for a fact that the Coppala Keratin treatment and Brazilian blowout are TWO SEPARATE treatments.... each uses different products to achieve a "similar" result.  So to me it would make sense if they need to use different products to keep the treatment.... afterall they are Different treatments.
> 
> ANYWAYS my hair dresser told me to get SULFATE FREE products- and I did the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT.... Not BKT (Brazilian keratin treatment)



I've been asking for awhile now if the Brazilian Blowout is a different process than the Brazilian Keratin process.  No one seemed to know.  I usually have the Coppola Brazilian Keratin treatment done every 9 months or so.  I was also told it does NOT have formaldehyde in it. Does anyone know the real details about the two processes, and which one is better?  When Swanky had her Blowout done, I thought she said the chemicals burned her eyes a little.  I only thought that happened when formaldehyde was used!  Any information would be appreciated......


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm doing a Search for all the places in my city that do Brazilian blowouts, and then I'm going to call all of them, ask them questions, read reviews online and figure out which ones works best for me. Considering I don't "have" a salon I go to. I don't dye my hair, or get a complicated hair cut, so the cheep place that costs $15/cut works for me.


----------



## Tracy

blah956 said:


> just bought a shampoo and conditioner of L'oreal Paris EverPure.
> this should be fine, right? it is sulfate free and from what i find on the ingredient list, has no sodium chloride.
> 
> anyone else use this?



I use it now and I plan on using it after my treatment   It's sulfate and sodium chloride free.


----------



## Tracy

tillie46 said:


> I've been asking for awhile now if the Brazilian Blowout is a different process than the Brazilian Keratin process.  No one seemed to know.  I usually have the Coppola Brazilian Keratin treatment done every 9 months or so.  I was also told it does NOT have formaldehyde in it. Does anyone know the real details about the two processes, and which one is better?  When Swanky had her Blowout done, I thought she said the chemicals burned her eyes a little.  I only thought that happened when formaldehyde was used!  Any information would be appreciated......



I gather, from what I've read, that most keratin treatments have chemicals in the "aldehyde" family. So, even if a brand claims to be formaldehyde free, it still likely has chemicals belonging to the same family as formaldehyde. 
And, I believe, it's the formaldehyde that makes it last longer. 
All cosmetic/personal products containing formaldehyde must be at a level of .02% or less---according to FDA guidelines.

I'm pretty sure Brazilian Blowout  has no aldehyde chemicals in it.

Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## boslvuton

tillie46 said:


> I've been asking for awhile now if the Brazilian Blowout is a different process than the Brazilian Keratin process.  No one seemed to know.  I usually have the Coppola Brazilian Keratin treatment done every 9 months or so.  I was also told it does NOT have formaldehyde in it. Does anyone know the real details about the two processes, and which one is better?  *When Swanky had her Blowout done, I thought she said the chemicals burned her eyes a little.  I only thought that happened when formaldehyde was used!  Any information would be appreciated.*.....




Hi I just wanted to let you ladies know that when I got my Brazilian Blowout done, I was told by my stylist that my eyes might get a little irritated from the smell.  But honestly, I had *NO ISSUE* whatsoever.  I mean, yes I noticed a smell, but it really didn't bother me or cause watery eyes.  I think it may depend on one's personal sensitivity. Also the reason why I chose the BB versus other treatments is because it specifically DOES NOT have formaldehyde in it...



blah956 said:


> just bought a* shampoo and conditioner of L'oreal Paris EverPure.*
> this should be fine, right? it is sulfate free and from what i find on the ingredient list, has no sodium chloride.
> 
> anyone else use this?




I also bought this, as it was one of the more affordable options my stylist gave me!


----------



## Swanky

Right, the BB is formaldehyde FREE - but the ingredients, when hot can still irritate your eyes and nose, and it irritated mine. I'd still totally do it again!

Blah - is your's done yet?

Purseaholic - I'm on a major vacay so I haven't let it airdry yet, but my hair is straight when I blowdry it w/o needing to flatiron it  I brush it w/ a Mason Pearson boar bristle paddle brush and w/ Enjoy oil and it's straight! No frizz!

The deal w/ the BB products, if I understand it right, is they also have a little keratin in them so as to prolong your results.  They're not just sulfate/chloride free.
My salon tried them and didn't like them though so I don't have them to reference.


----------



## tillie46

*Thanky Swanky for answering all of our questions.  I hope you're having a fabulous vacation!*


----------



## TxGlam

Can you use any kerastase shamp and cond after doing the BB? I ordered a major haul of K products so if I can't use them once I do BB, then maybe I should send them back?


----------



## blah956

on my way to my appointment!


----------



## Allisonfaye

tillie46 said:


> I've been asking for awhile now if the Brazilian Blowout is a different process than the Brazilian Keratin process. No one seemed to know. I usually have the Coppola Brazilian Keratin treatment done every 9 months or so. I was also told it does NOT have formaldehyde in it. Does anyone know the real details about the two processes, and which one is better? When Swanky had her Blowout done, I thought she said the chemicals burned her eyes a little. I only thought that happened when formaldehyde was used! Any information would be appreciated......


 
Here is the info on a salon near me that does them:

*Brazilian Blowout (Formaldehyde Free) - $250-$300 (Approx. 90 Min)*

Get frizz free hair without the harsh chemicals! A keratin based treatment that will last up to 12 weeks! 
*Brazilian Keratin Treatment (2% Formaldehyde) - $250-$300 (Approx. 1.5 - 2 hours)*

The Brazilian Keratin Treatment is a revolutionary process that softens, shines and helps straighten hair. Will last 4-6 months with proper usage of products! Read More...


----------



## tillie46

*Allisonfaye.........thank you for all the info!*


----------



## blah956

got my brazilian blowout today!!!

TONS of compliments! a waitress at a restaurant i usually visit commented if i straightened my hair so i gave her the short answer: yes. then she started saying how she wanted to get her hair done to stay straight and i told her about the place i went to and explained how it was different from the treatment she used to get in Thailand.  I gave her a referral card so she'd remember it was Brazilian Blowout and not a perm.

i bought the serum so my hair could stay shiney. 

my eyes didn't burn at all. she did drop some of the chemical in my right eye so it stung for a little bit. 
also, i arrived @ the salon a bit early..and some ***** cut me off! the car turned too wide, and was in the 2nd lane. from the 2nd lane, they swerved onto my lane and turned in the same action into the salon. and yep, it was my stylist. she waited a few mins, and went in through a diff entrance. she didn't mention it i guess to hope i didn't recognize it was her? i was a bit bothered tbh.


----------



## *Jem*

Blah- would you mind PMing me the salon info? I'm sorta considering it...


----------



## Swanky

oh no Blah, LOL! Some nerve!
Glad you love it!  I've been enjoying mine 
My ponytail is actually smaller, doesn't look so much like a horse's tail anymore 

Where do you live Jem?


----------



## methcat

I just got my second brazilian blowout, it's my fifth time having a treatment like this done. When I get out of the shower and let it air dry, it looks almost like my hair has been flat ironed. I want it to be a little wavier, but its' s o smooth, I didnt realize how badly I needed one! My hair never got to be as bad as it was before the blowouts though.

Someone asked about everpure - I used that because I ran out of my shampoo and was in a place where I couldn't buy more. It was fine. I like the brazilian blowout products better, but everpure definitely didn't like, make mine last for a shorter period of time or anything. My hair was always shiny and perfect 

I'll try to post pics of my hair now that I've had this treatment so many times!

I live in san francisco if anyone needs a salon rec!!

When I was getting it done, there was a bomb threat in union square and the bomb squad was there! So scary ahaha I was exhausted and falling asleep in the chair and that woke me up!


----------



## methcat

I have used the Coppola Keratin Treatment shampoo/conditioner, Enjoy, EverPure, and the Brazilian Blowout shampoo/conditioner/deep conditioner/serum. 

Hated the Coppola stuff. It had a bad texture and smelled funny. Definitely not a fan. I was in the middle of nowhere when I ran out, and so I went to like, Target and bought EverPure and I really liked it. It kept my hair shiny and smooth (I used the smoothing one, I think) and then I thought I'd try a "better" brand and I used Enjoy (I used the one in the pink bottle, not sure which one that is!). I can't really remember what my experience with Enjoy was like. I liked it, but it didn't seem to be doing anything more than EverPure. 

However, the BB products are supposed to help your treatment last longer since they have keratin in them. I found that even when I had gone four months without the treatment, my hair still wasn't anywhere near as bad as it had been before. This is probably due to the fact that I've had keratin treatments so many times before, but I also think the products help keep it going. My salon has experience with the Coppola and BB, and agrees that the BB products are much better and suggests them. With women who don't like their frizzy hair but don't want the straightness of the BB (which goes away with time) my salon suggests that they try using the products to tame it a bit. I'm not sure what their results are like.


----------



## Tracy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Right, the BB is formaldehyde FREE - but the ingredients, when hot can still irritate your eyes and nose, and it irritated mine. I'd still totally do it again!
> 
> Blah - is your's done yet?
> 
> Purseaholic - I'm on a major vacay so I haven't let it airdry yet, but my hair is straight when I blowdry it w/o needing to flatiron it  I brush it w/ a Mason Pearson boar bristle paddle brush and w/ Enjoy oil and it's straight! No frizz!
> 
> The deal w/ the BB products, if I understand it right, is they also have a little keratin in them so as to prolong your results.  They're not just sulfate/chloride free.
> My salon tried them and didn't like them though so I don't have them to reference.



Your results sound like heaven!


----------



## Tracy

methcat said:


> I just got my second brazilian blowout, it's my fifth time having a treatment like this done. When I get out of the shower and let it air dry, it looks almost like my hair has been flat ironed. I want it to be a little wavier, but its' s o smooth, I didnt realize how badly I needed one! My hair never got to be as bad as it was before the blowouts though.
> 
> Someone asked about everpure - I used that because I ran out of my shampoo and was in a place where I couldn't buy more. It was fine. I like the brazilian blowout products better, but everpure definitely didn't like, make mine last for a shorter period of time or anything. My hair was always shiny and perfect
> 
> I'll try to post pics of my hair now that I've had this treatment so many times!
> 
> I live in san francisco if anyone needs a salon rec!!
> 
> When I was getting it done, there was a bomb threat in union square and the bomb squad was there! So scary ahaha I was exhausted and falling asleep in the chair and that woke me up!



Love the sound of your results  too   How often do you have the treatment done?


----------



## methcat

oh I've also used pureology, was NOT a fan. It was suggested on lots of forums as an alternative to the Coppola shampoo/conditioner. It was icky for me.

Here's my timeline

March 09 - First Coppola treatment
May 09 - Second Coppola treatment
August 09 - Third Coppola treatment
January 10 - First Brazilian Blowout
May 10 - Second Brazilian Blowout

ideally, I would get them done more often. However, I began my freshman year of college in August and so I had to plan my treatments around when I'd be home. It was easier when I was in high school and could just go into the salon whenever I needed to! I've never had my hair go back to how it was though. I'm trying to post pics now to show what it looked like at the end of my Jan treatment and right after my May treatment!



ok I'm currently air drying my hair now. I will post pics later. The great thing is that you can control how straight your hair dries. Right now, mine still has some waves in it. but if I run my fingers through it a lot, kind of pulling out the curls, it will dry looking like it has been flat ironed


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh no Blah, LOL! Some nerve!
> Glad you love it!  I've been enjoying mine
> My ponytail is actually smaller, doesn't look so much like a horse's tail anymore
> 
> Where do you live Jem?



I live in north Dallas Swanky!


----------



## methcat

ok so I ended up putting my hair in a bun while it was drying, and here's what it looks like

I shampooed, deep conditioned, and used the anti-frizz serum, all Brazilian Blowout products


----------



## Swanky

Jem, LMK if you want another salon rec, I loved my girl.


----------



## Tracy

methcat, your hair looks amazing!


----------



## methcat

thank you


----------



## tillie46

Methcat...........it really does look gorgeous.......and it looks like it has more body than with the Brazilian Keratin straightening process.  My next appt. is going to be the Brazilian Blowout!!


----------



## methcat

yeah my salon told me that the Coppola keratin treatment makes your hair straighter than the Brazilian Blowout. it's hard for me to judge since I didn't get both on my natural hair, but I def like the brazilian blowout better than the coppola treatment!


----------



## disc0ball

I just got home from the salon after having the BB done. I'm in love!!!


----------



## canada's

does the BB make everyone's hair straight?

my hair is thick and wavy. i would still want the waves, but i am interested in BB because it will create a smooth, shiny look, which i would love to have without products or hot tools.


----------



## methcat

canada's, in my experience, it hasn't made my hair completely straight. At least, not right away. It wasn't until this last one, my fifth keratin treatment, that my hair is pretty straight if I run my fingers through it while i dry. however, it still holds a curl and can dry wavy if i want it to

it definitely tones your waves down, but it will make them soft and pretty (in my experience, at least)

I'm not sure what your waves look like so it's hard to say


----------



## blah956

washed my hair. i had lose curls before and as it is drying, it is wavy. my hair used to poof out at the bottom and the "poof" factor is minimized but is slightly still there.

also, i have a LOT of flyaways and baby hair around the front of my hair line. Now, those flyaways are non-existant and the babyhairs are flat.

i may invest in 2 more treatments to see how it "fixes" my hair.


----------



## tillie46

Blah........are you unhappy with the waves?  Did you want it perfectly straight?


----------



## blah956

tillie46 said:


> Blah........are you unhappy with the waves?  Did you want it perfectly straight?



i am happy with it. my hair used to be wavey as a teen. now it is losely curled (though it'd turn poofy wavey when i combed it). so it is good for it to be wavey now after the blowout.

it was perfectly straight when i first got it done but any condition after is better than what it was before lol


----------



## canada's

methcat said:


> canada's, in my experience, it hasn't made my hair completely straight. At least, not right away. It wasn't until this last one, my fifth keratin treatment, that my hair is pretty straight if I run my fingers through it while i dry. however, it still holds a curl and can dry wavy if i want it to
> 
> it definitely tones your waves down, but it will make them soft and pretty (in my experience, at least)
> 
> I'm not sure what your waves look like so it's hard to say



hm...i will definitely have to consider this. it lasts 3-4 months?

i definitely still want my waves, i would just like them to be far smoother and shiny without piling on the product. thanks for your comment!


----------



## floridagal23

I am going on Friday afternoon for the BB at my salon.

They use the brazilian blowout brand and they're recommended on the website. I scheduled it with the person that has been doing it the longest that they recommended.

I point blank asked if the price was negotiable because all of the NYC places are more than $350 (I went through the list of brazilian blowout authorized places and all are super expensive) - they did say that the price may be less depending on how much product they use and how long it takes. I am willing to spend the money if it will let me cut down on my getting ready time. 

Do you all think it would be worth it for me? Right now, I blow out my hair daily, then use the GHD. It takes approx 25-30 minutes between the drying and the flat ironing. I also feel like it's damaging to do so much heat styling. I put my hair back when I get to my office frequently because I feel like it's a little bushy from the heat, but if you look in the mirror, my hair looks pretty smooth (from the GHD). I hate spending my weekends fixing my hair just to go out in the AM for breakfast with BF. It's also super hot here now and I don't feel like heat styling all the time.

Without blowing my hair out and flat ironing it, my hair is a half wavy, part curly, part straight, frizzy mess. My hair does straighten easily with a blowdryer and iron - so I feel a little guilty getting this done..like it's unnecessary? 

Also, is there any way I can damage my hair from this or lose hair? Thank you!

Edited to add that I have fine hair, but a lot of it. I do feel like I shed a lot, but my doctor assures me this is totally normal. I am hoping that cutting down on heat styling will help.


----------



## shanam

floridagal23 said:


> I am going on Friday afternoon for the BB at my salon.
> 
> They use the brazilian blowout brand and they're recommended on the website. I scheduled it with the person that has been doing it the longest that they recommended.
> 
> I point blank asked if the price was negotiable because all of the NYC places are more than $350 (I went through the list of brazilian blowout authorized places and all are super expensive) - they did say that the price may be less depending on how much product they use and how long it takes. I am willing to spend the money if it will let me cut down on my getting ready time.
> 
> Do you all think it would be worth it for me? Right now, I blow out my hair daily, then use the GHD. It takes approx 25-30 minutes between the drying and the flat ironing. I also feel like it's damaging to do so much heat styling. I put my hair back when I get to my office frequently because I feel like it's a little bushy from the heat, but if you look in the mirror, my hair looks pretty smooth (from the GHD). I hate spending my weekends fixing my hair just to go out in the AM for breakfast with BF. It's also super hot here now and I don't feel like heat styling all the time.
> 
> Without blowing my hair out and flat ironing it, my hair is a half wavy, part curly, part straight, frizzy mess. My hair does straighten easily with a blowdryer and iron - so I feel a little guilty getting this done..like it's unnecessary?
> 
> Also, is there any way I can damage my hair from this or lose hair? Thank you!
> 
> Edited to add that I have fine hair, but a lot of it. I do feel like I shed a lot, but my doctor assures me this is totally normal. I am hoping that cutting down on heat styling will help.



YES YES YES  you will save time.  you will not have to worry about humidity and your hair will be in way better condition than using an iron every day.  
Is the cost worth it?  Hell yes!   i used to do japanese TR
and it cost twice as much and was more damaging.
I go tomorrow for my 5/6 month redo.  
Compared to TR the grow-out is way better and easier to manage because the hair has body and when my bangs had a slight wave pattern (after almost 6 mo.)  it was easily managed by a hot iron!


----------



## floridagal23

Thank you..I'm super nervous. I am terrified my hair will fall out or break!

I've never done any chemical straightening..my mom never wanted my hair to be in bad shape growing up and to be totally honest, I mastered blowing out my hair really well after a while and never needed it. My hair has also straightened out a lot over time and is pretty easy to blow out (see below for air dry or diffuser description). I am sick of blowing it out and flat ironing it daily, though. I feel like my hair feels sticky with the humidity - I haven't even been using product. I feel like lately, it's been sloppy, the back ends up looking too straight and the front still ends up waving. I also cannot wash and go (wow, I sound like a broken record) on weekends. 

I will report back with a review after I have it done. I just was wondering if it was a lot of money to not have a good result since I can already get an almost frizz free blow out with the dryer and iron (air drying though is a different story). If I used a diffuser and scrunched, my hair would look like I stuck a finger in a socket with corkscrew curls, waves, and weird straight pieces. This takes forever to dry by diffuser and I always need to clip front sections so I don't look crazy afterwards.  If I let it air dry, it will also take forever and have random farah fawcett esque curles, waves, and wings in the front, and some waves but straighter in the back. I am hoping this will help! Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

you ladies have me dying to try the BB. I have long, thick, wavy 3a hair that is prone to frizzies. I am going to schedule an appt. as soon as I get back from Miami.

@floridagal - If you have a good experience at your place I will pm you because I am in NYC too.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ not every Brazillian Keratin treatment is the same. I got a freebie a few weeks ago, that literally washed out of my hair in 2 weeks. 1. because she only used 2 ounces on my big ole nappy head 2. because she didnt know how to properly apply this treatment to "ethnic hair" 3. Because the shampoo that came with my Rejuvenol ( the brand) BKT actually has sulfates in it! No sodium chloride, but def sulfates. STRANGE! Anyway, if you have "ethnic hair," the brand that works best with this hair is called the Marcia teixeira brazilian keratin treatment. I found a SALON in NYC that uses this brand http://www.isalon.info/. I'm going saturday for a free consultation.


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm in Canada.. any idea where I could get a BB, by someone authorized?

Also, I recently cut my hair. It used to be mid-low back, but my stylist decided to chop it off so that it hits... well.. my upper back. It's not as long as the hair OP and Swanky seem to have... so I'm nervous! I miss my long hair, but I really need to do something about my current unruly hair. My hair i usually 1000% impossible to style... it's so... ugh. Just... horrible. It's dull, and flat, and REALLY frizzy. It's find of wavy... just, like slight waves if I brush it out, or soft curls... BUT ITS SO FRIZZY! I blow it out, straighten it... it goes back to frizzy in 15 minutes. But right now its... "short"... well, short for me. It hits only slightly below my chest. Can I still get this done? Will I still  be able to dry my hair in waves?


----------



## floridagal23

basicandorganic said:


> I'm in Canada.. any idea where I could get a BB, by someone authorized?
> 
> Also, I recently cut my hair. It used to be mid-low back, but my stylist decided to chop it off so that it hits... well.. my upper back. It's not as long as the hair OP and Swanky seem to have... so I'm nervous! I miss my long hair, but I really need to do something about my current unruly hair. My hair i usually 1000% impossible to style... it's so... ugh. Just... horrible. It's dull, and flat, and REALLY frizzy. It's find of wavy... just, like slight waves if I brush it out, or soft curls... BUT ITS SO FRIZZY! I blow it out, straighten it... it goes back to frizzy in 15 minutes. But right now its... "short"... well, short for me. It hits only slightly below my chest. Can I still get this done? Will I still be able to dry my hair in waves?


 
You can look on the bb website and they have a list of salons that use their product. HTH!


----------



## Swanky

floridagal23 said:


> Thank you..I'm super nervous. I am terrified my hair will fall out or break!
> 
> I've never done any chemical straightening..my mom never wanted my hair to be in bad shape growing up and to be totally honest, I mastered blowing out my hair really well after a while and never needed it. My hair has also straightened out a lot over time and is pretty easy to blow out (see below for air dry or diffuser description). I am sick of blowing it out and flat ironing it daily, though. I feel like my hair feels sticky with the humidity - I haven't even been using product. I feel like lately, it's been sloppy, the back ends up looking too straight and the front still ends up waving. I also cannot wash and go (wow, I sound like a broken record) on weekends.
> 
> I will report back with a review after I have it done. I just was wondering if it was a lot of money to not have a good result since I can already get an almost frizz free blow out with the dryer and iron (air drying though is a different story). If I used a diffuser and scrunched, my hair would look like I stuck a finger in a socket with corkscrew curls, waves, and weird straight pieces. This takes forever to dry by diffuser and I always need to clip front sections so I don't look crazy afterwards.  If I let it air dry, it will also take forever and have random farah fawcett esque curles, waves, and wings in the front, and some waves but straighter in the back. I am hoping this will help! Thanks!



Don't think of it like "chemical straightening", its not like that really. The BB brand procedure just adds keratin back to your hair, it's not like the old days when a salon would put perm solution in and straightening it.
It actually IMPROVES your hair health.  I was scared too . . .  don't be!




basicandorganic said:


> I'm in Canada.. any idea where I could get a BB, by someone authorized?


check their website or contact them.



PurseFreak17 said:


> ^ *not every Brazillian Keratin treatment is the same. *I got a freebie a few weeks ago, that literally washed out of my hair in 2 weeks. 1. because she only used 2 ounces on my big ole nappy head 2. because she didnt know how to properly apply this treatment to "ethnic hair" 3. Because the shampoo that came with my Rejuvenol ( the brand) BKT actually has sulfates in it! No sodium chloride, but def sulfates. STRANGE! Anyway, if you have "ethnic hair," the brand that works best with this hair is called the Marcia teixeira brazilian keratin treatment. I found a SALON in NYC that uses this brand http://www.isalon.info/. I'm going saturday for a free consultation.



No, they're definitely not all Brazilian Blowout BRAND.
This thread has been all over the place unfortunately, we need to try and stay closer to topic and discuss only the BB brand as the extra info about BKT's seem to be confusing people. ush:


----------



## canada's

OK so is the BB a brand of BKT?

i was under the impression it was a different entity than BKT since it contains different chemicals and the process takes immediately versus setting in a few days.


----------



## blah956

canada's said:


> OK so is the BB a brand of BKT?
> 
> i was under the impression it was a different entity than BKT since it contains different chemicals and the process takes immediately versus setting in a few days.



to better put what swanky said, not all bkts are brazilian blowout brands. my guess is anyone can make the chemicals for a brazilian keratin treatment but the name brazilian blowout may be a trademarked and company name; therefore separate entity than most BKTs.


----------



## basicandorganic

floridagal23 said:


> You can look on the bb website and they have a list of salons that use their product. HTH!



The salon locator is US only... ah!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I agree with Swanky. The condition of my hair is better after I do it. My only complaint is that it doesn't last that long.


----------



## blah956

the bottom ends of my hair have started to curl like it previously did. it is still poofy free


----------



## L etoile

How does the BB hold up in chlorine and saltwater?


----------



## Swanky

canada's said:


> OK so is the BB a brand of BKT?
> 
> i was under the impression it was a different entity than BKT since it contains different chemicals and the process takes immediately versus setting in a few days.



TOTALLY different, that's why I was suggesting before that we keep this thread super close to topic as people are getting confused.




blah956 said:


> the bottom ends of my hair have started to curl like it previously did. it is still poofy free



oh no! Mine's not . . .  wonder if she didn't apply it enough on the ends?


----------



## methcat

eckertle said:


> How does the BB hold up in chlorine and saltwater?



I was advised to avoid both. I think it's kidn of like, if you go in a few times, it'll be fine. If you're a swimmer or spend all day at the beach, reconsider the treatment. 

I'm not sure I'd say that BB and BKT are "TOTALLY different." Brazilian Blowouts and BKT have, essentially, the same effects. It's not like the difference between Brazilian Blowouts and Japanese straightening, which is totally different. The process and chemical makeup of the treatment is different - outcomes are similar.


----------



## shanam

My sister and I had ours done yesterday and I asked the brand that she uses.  It is the Global  Brand.  You can google it and see the different strengths (for how much curl and the type of your hair.  This is a top brand.  It does wash out over a few months.  I found out that I get a combo of Keratin plus part TR so mine does last longer but I have the benefits of the Keratin and so it is not pin straight and I can continue to highlight.  My sister has to wait 48 hrs. for wash 
as do I.  She can't wait because her hair is all one length and is very flat from 
the individual ironing of strand by strand.  i have an angled layer cut so I still have fullness and movement.


----------



## canada's

OK, so it seems with BKTs you need the setting period while with the BB, you're good to go immediately after the process. this seems to be what i'm gathering from online info.


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh no! Mine's not . . .  wonder if she didn't apply it enough on the ends?



that is what i am thinking! i am wanting a hair cut so i won't be too worried but i paid for my whole hair to be the same!


----------



## methcat

canada's said:


> OK, so it seems with BKTs you need the setting period while with the BB, you're good to go immediately after the process. this seems to be what i'm gathering from online info.



Yes. It seems that most, if not all other BKTs require a 48-72 hour period where you are not supposed to get your hair wet, put it back, basically do anything that might mess it up

The process is slightly different. With Brazilian Blowouts, the stylist washes your hair after blow drying/flat ironing it. With the Coppola keratin complex treatment that I had, once the treatment was on my hair and flat ironed, then I was stuck with stick straight hair for 3 days. Everyone said I looked like the girl from the ring since I wasn't even supposed to be putting it behind my ears!

I like the BB a lot better.


----------



## blah956

methcat said:


> Yes. It seems that most, if not all other BKTs require a 48-72 hour period where you are not supposed to get your hair wet, put it back, basically do anything that might mess it up
> 
> The process is slightly different. With Brazilian Blowouts, the stylist washes your hair after blow drying/flat ironing it. With the Coppola keratin complex treatment that I had, once the treatment was on my hair and flat ironed, then I was stuck with stick straight hair for 3 days. Everyone said I looked like the girl from the ring since I wasn't even supposed to be putting it behind my ears!
> 
> I like the BB a lot better.



wow. they are supposed to wash your hair after blow drying and ironing it? mine didn't...they just washed my hair twice before the treatment


----------



## Swanky

they should've rinsed it well after - and possibly conditioned it{?} can't remember now


----------



## blah956

oh geez. well i don't think i may go back to this salon. they were probably trying to cut back on costs for the "special"


----------



## methcat

blah956 said:


> wow. they are supposed to wash your hair after blow drying and ironing it? mine didn't...they just washed my hair twice before the treatment



Are you sure you had a Brazilian Blowout brand treatment done?


----------



## blah956

methcat said:


> Are you sure you had a Brazilian Blowout brand treatment done?



yes. i mean, that is what i made an appointment for, that is what the huge sign in front said that months "special" pricing for. i bought brazilian blowout hair serum! this is so suspect.


----------



## Swanky

Call and ask if it's BB "brand".


----------



## floridagal23

Ok, I'm back..and I love it!
They washed my hair twice, put the stuff on (my eyes teared a tiny bit, but they used fans..I have really sensitive eyes), blew it out, flat ironed, washed it out, and blew it dry - not even with a brush. My hair was perfectly straight and soooo smooth, silky and really shiny. Totally worth it!

Now I just have to see what it's like when I wash it on my own. I can wash whenever but I'll probably wait because we're going out to my bf's parents in an hour for the weekend. It was the BB brand and a BB authorized salon.


----------



## methcat

blah956 said:


> yes. i mean, that is what i made an appointment for, that is what the huge sign in front said that months "special" pricing for. i bought brazilian blowout hair serum! this is so suspect.



do the products look like this?

brazilianblowout.com/images/acaiproduct/acai_aftercare_products.jpg


----------



## blah956

methcat said:


> do the products look like this?
> 
> brazilianblowout.com/images/acaiproduct/acai_aftercare_products.jpg



yes. now that i talk about it, she gave me a towel to cover my eyes cause how you all said, the chemicals sometimes burn your eyes but my eyes didn't even burn one bit.


----------



## methcat

if you had a towel then they should've been fine. mine offered me a visor but as long as you close your eyes, you don't feel any burning.


----------



## blah956

i didn't really need it. i had my eyes open the whole time while i was chatting with my friend. some chemical did get in the right corner of my eye and it did sting for a tiny bit. lol


----------



## mayen120

i just got brazilian blowout #2 yesterday and i just love it so much! 

the smooth silky hair is addicting


----------



## plushie

I always read other sections of TPF and decided to check in here today for some reason and found this thread.  Oh my gosh how have I never heard about this?  I've been struggling with hour or longer blow dry and flat iron sessions forever on my coarse, frizzy, unruly curly hair just to make it look presentable.  Constantly searching for the new HG product, flat iron, straightening method, etc...I'm sure many of you can relate.  

I'm going to look for somewhere that does BB Brand in my area right now.  Thank you TPF!  I can't wait to have silky smooth hair all the time too


----------



## plushie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Purseaholic - I'm on a major vacay so I haven't let it airdry yet, but my hair is straight when I blowdry it w/o needing to flatiron it  I brush it w/ a Mason Pearson boar bristle paddle brush and w/ Enjoy oil and it's straight! No frizz!



Swanky (and anyone else too) when you blowdry now are you straightening while you blowdry like a full blow out or just running the dryer over your hair to get it dry?  

I usually do a full salon style blow out on my hair, sectioning off pieces and drying each section straight with a round brush and dryer.  This gets it pretty nice and straight but I still have to go back over my whole head in sections again with a flat iron to get it ultra frizz-free and shiny.  The thought of not having to do all this any more is unreal.


----------



## Swanky

I'm just brushing it w/ a paddle brush 
I have to section mine a little because I have SOOO much hair, I'd never get underneath if I didn't section it a little.  BUt I am not having to do a formal sectioning and round brushing to pull it straight anymore.


----------



## tillie46

^*Swanky........* Yayyyyyyy, so you're really happy with the results! Nothing like having *wash & wear* hair especially when you're on vacation.


----------



## plushie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm just brushing it w/ a paddle brush
> I have to section mine a little because I have SOOO much hair, I'd never get underneath if I didn't section it a little.  BUt I am not having to do a formal sectioning and round brushing to pull it straight anymore.



Swanky I remember reading in another thread that you have very thick, long hair which is why I was SO excited to hear that the BB worked this well for you.  I bet it looks incredible!!!  I can't believe you're just brushing with a paddle brush...I must get this done soon!!!


----------



## Swanky

did you see my pics in this thread? I love it!


----------



## Swanky

my pics, click on arrow:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Here's my before - during & after.
> I will post again in a week or so after I've washed and styled it myself.
> But for me personally, the before/after of my hair wet is good enough for me!!
> It took just short of 3 hours and the chemical was burning my eyes.  It didn't really smell bad, but it must've been strong.


----------



## monokuro

I need to get this donee!! Swanky-dear where did you get it done?? (I am in the DFW area.. ><)


----------



## Swanky

PM me!


----------



## L etoile

I'm seriously thinking of getting this done in the next few weeks, but will be at the beach in early July.  Should I wait until after?  Has anyone been in saltwater/chlorine for an extended period of time after getting the BB?  I know that it's not supposed to work as well after being exposed to chlorine, but how bad is it?


----------



## Swanky

it will lessen the length of the BB I believe.
Will you get in the water?  I have a salt water pool and will be in Maui 2 weeks this summer {pools/ocean} but I tend to put mine up in a bun and not get it wet really anyhow.


----------



## methcat

When I was getting the Coppola keratin treatment, I was told that if I did go in water, I should get my hair wet first and then put it in a bun. something about not absorbing the water? Not really sure. I try to avoid heavy chlorine/saltwater though.


----------



## Suzzeee

Has anyone had this done who has shorter hair?  My hair is between chin and shoulder length - very fine but I have tons of it -- it's wavy but very frizzy when I just let it air dry and go wavy -- if I blow it out and flat iron most of the frizz goes away and it's really not a hassle for me to do that but I'd love to wear it wavy and air dried more often but I have to put so much product it in when I do that to control the frizz that I end of having to wash it the next day.  I want to keep my volume and my waves but loose the frizz -- my salon is offering this and my stylist had it and looks fab but her hair was a lot curlier than mine and is long.


----------



## plushie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> did you see my pics in this thread? I love it!



Oh my gosh how did I miss these pics...I thought I read every post lol. :shame:   WOW your hair looks like the long, shimmery, glossy hair in commercials!  It's PERFECT.  You must get compliments non-stop.  Thank you so much for posting pics!

I can't wait to get this done.


----------



## TxGlam

Yay, I'm glad too that you are still happy with your results Swanky! I can't wait to do it either


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Ooooh love all of your results! Swanky, your hair is Goddess-like!!! Damn, hot stuff!

I'll be getting mine done two weeks from today! I'm excited! I don't know anybody that has gone to the salon I'll be going to... but I've heard great things about the salon in general. It's in Flower Mound which is like a 45 minute drive from me so I really hope it'll be worth it! I'll post before and after pics too, because my hair is a crazy, nappy, frizzy mess!


----------



## Lyanna

I am seriously loving all the results I'm seeing and hearing about!  My hair is fine and naturally straight, but I have to use the straightening iron on it for about 5-10 minutes after drying it so that it isn't all frizzy and crazy looking.  Do you think a Brazilian Blowout would work for my hair so that I could just shower and let it air dry and be happy?  I'd love that!!!


----------



## methcat

Lyanna said:


> I am seriously loving all the results I'm seeing and hearing about!  My hair is fine and naturally straight, but I have to use the straightening iron on it for about 5-10 minutes after drying it so that it isn't all frizzy and crazy looking.  Do you think a Brazilian Blowout would work for my hair so that I could just shower and let it air dry and be happy?  I'd love that!!!



Yes, especially if your hair is naturally straight!


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ Yes it would! My friends got a brazilian and it looks amazing. I did the japanese straightening.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Swanky, your hair looks completely amazing.  You have perfect Barbie hair!!!

My salon doesn't offer the BB, only the Coppola.  I don't want to go to a different salon...not sure what to do.


----------



## Swanky

Thank you!!!

I'd go to a different salon


----------



## methcat

I'd go to one too. Unless you live in an area where there are like, no alternatives, I think it's definitely worth it to get the BB instead of the Coppola. Don't have to deal with the 3 day waiting period, get better products, the formula itself is better (formaldehyde free) etc


----------



## PurseFreak17

anyone with  natural "african american" hair try the BB?


----------



## irishlass1029

I am calling around my town first thing in the morning to see if anyone here offeres it.  WOW!


----------



## blah956

i'm not liking my after results. i have strong faith in the treatment but not in the salon i got my BB at.


----------



## Swanky

wouldn't it be fun if we could get them done at the same time next time!?  I've heard the results are cumulative, better everytime.


----------



## blah956

hell i would! i've heard the same thing. i'm not gonna stop believing in the BB simply cause the salon short changed the workmanship. i had really great results the first week.


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wouldn't it be fun if we could get them done at the same time next time!?  I've heard the results are cumulative, better everytime.



they're better and last longer with each treatment


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Jayne1

shanam said:


> My sister and I had ours done yesterday and I asked the brand that she uses.  It is the Global  Brand.  You can google it and see the different strengths (for how much curl and the type of your hair.  This is a top brand.  It does wash out over a few months.  I found out that I get a combo of Keratin plus part TR so mine does last longer but I have the benefits of the Keratin and so it is not pin straight and I can continue to highlight.  My sister has to wait 48 hrs. for wash
> as do I.  She can't wait because her hair is all one length and is very flat from
> the individual ironing of strand by strand.  i have an angled layer cut so I still have fullness and movement.


I can't wait to see yours - you have very thick (coarse?) hair.  I bet it will be _stunning_!


----------



## natalie_palm

Can anyone receommend a place in San Antonio, TX?


----------



## Swanky

have you looked on the Brazilian Blowout website? They have a list of salons, then you could google the salon for reviews


----------



## tillie46

*Swanky........* It's been almost a month since you've had the treatment done......how do you feel that it's holding up!  Is it just as smooth and straight as when you first had it done?  I know these treatments start to slowly dissipate, and your hair returns to it's natural state.  I am told that after repeated treatments, you hair really doesn't go back to the original condition!  I just want to know if the BB lasts almost as long as the BKT......


----------



## Swanky

It's just as good! If I had to nit pick I could say that _maybe_ the ends on my layers could possibly be starting to wear off a teeny bit{?}
I'm signing back up though, totally doing it again!  Getting to skip the flat iron has me sold.
I blow dry at night, sleep on it and curl it in the morning if I want, no need for flat iron!

Amazeballs!


----------



## tillie46

*Swanky......* I'm really glad to hear that.  I'll be due to have mine done in about a month......so, I've been doing my research on which process is best for me!


----------



## disc0ball

Swanky- did you post pictures of your hair post-BB, but natural (no blowout/flat iron?) Also, how many times a week do you wash your hair? And how have you noticed it wearing off your ends?

I just want to say that mine hasn't made my hair STRAIGHT (which I didn't want it to! I hated that with the Keratin). Pre- BB, I had thick hair with frizzy waves / curls...I still have the same wave/curl I did before, albeit calmed down, but just no more frizz.  I had it done before Memorial Day weekend, so it's been about three + weeks? I've only once blow-dryed my hair after washing, yet I can't comment on how straight it was since I was rushing and just using my paddle brush to brush through, but with no real concentration as to what I was doing. 

I have the BB shampoo conditioner, and conditioning mask (planning on using that tomorrow for the first time). Does anyone have the smoothing balm? How do you like it, does it help a lot?


----------



## xostephie

Hi guys!!! I've snuck in and read this thread a few times, but I'm actually really interested in doing a Brazilian Blowout. I just have a question. I read through the posts, and it seems like everyone's mentioned having thick hair-my hair is definitely on the finer side, but is frizzy and super wavy, and I just can't stand straightening it everyday (I have lived in a pony tail for like  6+ months straight). Any ideas of if this would work on finer hair?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
No, I haven't posted those pics, I'm afraid it wouldn't look great as I have thick hair w/ layers, if I don't slightly curl it or style it it looks a little choppy.  But it's definitely 'straight' when I blow dry it w/ just a Mason Pearson paddle brush and no iron 
The way I think it could possibly be starting to disappear on my ends is my shortest layers ends can look a little wirey if I don't really take care of them when blow drying.
I wash my hair every other night and only blow dry maybe once a week or every 2 weeks.  My hair is not super straight if I let it air dry, but it's much better than before.  You saw my wet hair before, now it's more of a light beachy wave when it air dries.

I don't use any BB brand products, my salon tried them and didn't like them at all.  They prefer Enjoy sulfate free products and I really like them so far, I use the Luxury shampoo/conditioner and the Enjoy Oil which is fab.

HTH!



disc0ball said:


> Swanky- did you post pictures of your hair post-BB, but natural (no blowout/flat iron?) Also, how many times a week do you wash your hair? And how have you noticed it wearing off your ends?
> 
> I just want to say that mine hasn't made my hair STRAIGHT (which I didn't want it to! I hated that with the Keratin). Pre- BB, I had thick hair with frizzy waves / curls...I still have the same wave/curl I did before, albeit calmed down, but just no more frizz.  I had it done before Memorial Day weekend, so it's been about three + weeks? I've only once blow-dryed my hair after washing, yet I can't comment on how straight it was since I was rushing and just using my paddle brush to brush through, but with no real concentration as to what I was doing.
> 
> I have the BB shampoo conditioner, and conditioning mask (planning on using that tomorrow for the first time). Does anyone have the smoothing balm? How do you like it, does it help a lot?


----------



## Rockerchic

I just had mine done yesterday and the results are no less than amazing. My hair looks shiny and healthy and is smooth and manageable. Years ago I had the old chemical straightening and it was horrible....nothing like this. My hair has been a problem all my life and I can tell that this will be life changing for me!


----------



## TexasGirl2

Okay so I am new here, but have just started reading all this and just recently heard about the Brazilian Blowout and I really want one!!

Swanky, did I read that you are in the DFW area?? I am too and I am curious to find out where you got it done???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rockerchic said:


> I just had mine done yesterday and the results are no less than amazing. My hair looks shiny and healthy and is smooth and manageable. Years ago I had the old chemical straightening and it was horrible....nothing like this. My hair has been a problem all my life and I can tell that this will be life changing for me!



*Rocker!*  I'm so excited for you!  Any chnace of a before and after picture??

I have a question.......my hair is very curly in the back, and it takes me about 15 minutes to straighten it.  Does it sound as though I'd benefit from this treatment?  I do have to color my hair to get rid of the gray.


----------



## Swanky

^yes!  Did you see my pics? My hair is curly in the back, I had great results.


----------



## methcat

disc0ball said:


> Swanky- did you post pictures of your hair post-BB, but natural (no blowout/flat iron?) Also, how many times a week do you wash your hair? And how have you noticed it wearing off your ends?
> 
> I just want to say that mine hasn't made my hair STRAIGHT (which I didn't want it to! I hated that with the Keratin). Pre- BB, I had thick hair with frizzy waves / curls...I still have the same wave/curl I did before, albeit calmed down, but just no more frizz.  I had it done before Memorial Day weekend, so it's been about three + weeks? I've only once blow-dryed my hair after washing, yet I can't comment on how straight it was since I was rushing and just using my paddle brush to brush through, but with no real concentration as to what I was doing.
> 
> I have the BB shampoo conditioner, and conditioning mask (planning on using that tomorrow for the first time). Does anyone have the smoothing balm? How do you like it, does it help a lot?



i have the anti frizz serum and i use a teensy bit every day. I really like it!

here's my hair after air drying it/sleeping on it







it was super windy that day so it's kinda messed up but im so happy with the waves!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^yes!  Did you see my pics? My hair is curly in the back, I had great results.



*Swanky,* I'm just blown away by your before and after pictures!  Your hair looks amazing.  I checked the website to see if there are any salons near me that does this, and there was nothing within 50 miles.  I'm going to look farther afield.


----------



## Bethc

I got my hair straightened today, I'm in the 72 hr waiting period now...    I wish I had read this thread before right now... 

My stylist did ask me if I wanted the BB, but I didn't really understand the difference between that and what I usually get, so I just got the regular one...  which does really works great for me, but 72 hour wait kills me!!!

I guess I'll try this next time...


----------



## disc0ball

methcat said:


> i have the anti frizz serum and i use a teensy bit every day. I really like it!


How much was it? I'm reluctant to buying since I don't know if it would even do anything for my hair and so far I spent altogether $110 on the shampoo, conditioner, and deep conditioner mask. My hair I think is a lot thicker than yours based on your pictures pre-BB. My hair post BB air dryed looks thicker and has more waves than yours (to me its a much more tones down version of it pre-BB). I have the smoothing balm from when I did my Keratin treatment: http://lasiostudios.com/497-2159/The_Keratin_Pro_Smoothing_Balm_8_oz but I barely used it (I think once, and I didn't even love the result)... so if I can find it maybe I'll give that a try again


----------



## Swanky

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Swanky,* I'm just blown away by your before and after pictures!  Your hair looks amazing.  I checked the website to see if there are any salons near me that does this, and there was nothing within 50 miles.  I'm going to look farther afield.



call around and make sure you ask for BB BRAND.  I was at 2 salons after I had mine done and both of them offer it but are not listed on the BB website


----------



## blah956

disc0ball said:


> How much was it? I'm reluctant to buying since I don't know if it would even do anything for my hair and so far I spent altogether $110 on the shampoo, conditioner, and deep conditioner mask. My hair I think is a lot thicker than yours based on your pictures pre-BB. My hair post BB air dryed looks thicker and has more waves than yours (to me its a much more tones down version of it pre-BB). I have the smoothing balm from when I did my Keratin treatment: http://lasiostudios.com/497-2159/The_Keratin_Pro_Smoothing_Balm_8_oz but I barely used it (I think once, and I didn't even love the result)... so if I can find it maybe I'll give that a try again



amazon.com has the brazilian blowout brand products on sale right now.

i only use the serum and i love it.


----------



## disc0ball

blah956 said:


> amazon.com has the brazilian blowout brand products on sale right now.
> 
> i only use the serum and i love it.



I think when I factor in shipping it's just as much as going back to the salon and getting it 

I'm starting to seriously think about it though, because let me tell you, my hair was silky and nice when I left the salon, but not since.

*Methcat*- random, but how often do you wash your hair? The person who did mine said obviously you want to wash your hair less since the more you wash it the faster the BB washes out. Swanky- you said you do yours every other night? I try to do every two or three days, but I might have to step it up and do every other night in certain times.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> call around and make sure you ask for BB BRAND.  I was at 2 salons after I had mine done and both of them offer it but are not listed on the BB website



I'll try that!  Thanks, *Swanky!*


----------



## blah956

disc0ball said:


> I think when I factor in shipping it's just as much as going back to the salon and getting it
> 
> I'm starting to seriously think about it though, because let me tell you, my hair was silky and nice when I left the salon, but not since.
> 
> *Methcat*- random, but how often do you wash your hair? The person who did mine said obviously you want to wash your hair less since the more you wash it the faster the BB washes out. Swanky- you said you do yours every other night? I try to do every two or three days, but I might have to step it up and do every other night in certain times.



maybe. if you have a amazon prime membership, then shipping is free. plus less since there is probably no tax added on.


----------



## Odette

Kinda want to do this...can't afford it though!  I tried going the all-curly natural look and I just hate the way my hair looks.


----------



## bagsforme

I've done it and its 8 weeks out and I'm seeing the curl again.  I thought it was going to last longer.  At least 12 wks.  I used only the keratin shampoo, washed hair every 2-3 days.  I'm really disappointed it didn't last longer.  

I'll do it every once in awhile to give my hair a rest but I really prefer the chemical straightening.  At least that lasted 6-8 months for me.


----------



## Swanky

drats.


What other product do you use to straighten?


----------



## TexasGirl2

I don't know if anyone will want to answer this, but I just thought I would ask.

How much are your girls paying for your BB? I have been doing some research and trying to figure out what I should pay. I don't want to pay too much but at the same time I am a little suspicious of the ones that seem super cheap, you know? I have pretty thick hair that is about 4-5 inches below my shoulders. One guy, who seems pretty upscale, and very experienced quoted me at $450. Another girl told me $325. If I can get as good of a job done with the cheaper price, I will, but I just want to make sure that I am getting someone who knows what they are doing, you know?

Anyway, thanks for whatever info anyone wants to give me!


----------



## blah956

TexasGirl2 said:


> I don't know if anyone will want to answer this, but I just thought I would ask.
> 
> How much are your girls paying for your BB? I have been doing some research and trying to figure out what I should pay. I don't want to pay too much but at the same time I am a little suspicious of the ones that seem super cheap, you know? I have pretty thick hair that is about 4-5 inches below my shoulders. One guy, who seems pretty upscale, and very experienced quoted me at $450. Another girl told me $325. If I can get as good of a job done with the cheaper price, I will, but I just want to make sure that I am getting someone who knows what they are doing, you know?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for whatever info anyone wants to give me!



let me warn you about cheaper prices - you may not get the same treatment or quality as others who charge a slightly higher price. i went to a salon where they had a month special on the brazilian blowout for $199. they really cut back on the procedure, i guess to cut on the cost for them. 
they didn't wash my hair after putting the chemcials/keratin in, my ends began curling after i washed my hair and even had me sign a waiver (did anyone else do this?) saying they were not responsible for any loss of the treatment within the next few weeks if i did not buy their products, get the 'full' treatment or if a master stylist did not do my hair. wtffffffffffffffffff


----------



## PurseFreak17

go to the place/stylist that has the best reviews. I've heeard of too many people whose BBs didn't take or last very long. i actually had a Keratin treatment that "lasted" for a week.


----------



## Swanky

Mine was $100/hour, I think I've posted this already{?}

No! I didn't have to sign a waiver!


----------



## bagsforme

I had mine done at Ulta $250.  They used the Coppola brand.

When I get it chemically done it is $400.  Done by a different hairdresser.  He uses Redkin thermal 8.


----------



## LatteGrl

blah956 said:


> let me warn you about cheaper prices - you may not get the same treatment or quality as others who charge a slightly higher price. i went to a salon where they had a month special on the brazilian blowout for $199. they really cut back on the procedure, i guess to cut on the cost for them.
> they didn't wash my hair after putting the chemcials/keratin in, my ends began curling after i washed my hair and even had me sign a waiver (did anyone else do this?) saying they were not responsible for any loss of the treatment within the next few weeks if i did not buy their products, get the 'full' treatment or if a master stylist did not do my hair. wtffffffffffffffffff


 They must have done the Keratin Treatment on your hair not BB.  I know with the Keratin Treatment they don't wash your hair after they put the Keratin in it because it needs to sit in your hair for 3 days which is why they tell you not to wash it for 3 days.


----------



## PurseFreak17

not every keratin treatment, many now have a 24 hr wait, like Rejuvenol. Every brand is different.


----------



## Swanky

that's why I've mentioned for people to stay on topic. . . this threads is about the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT, not the other products that are similar.  There's no down time w/ a BB.  It's getting confusing in here since people keep talking about the Coppola or BKT, etc. . .


----------



## Marisa783

What has everyone's experience been with hair color fading from the BB?  I'm on the fence whether I want to recolor my hair right now and am wondering how much it will fade from the treatment


----------



## Swanky

I've experienced no change, in fact it makes color hold better IMO.


----------



## blah956

LatteGrl said:


> They must have done the Keratin Treatment on your hair not BB.  I know with the Keratin Treatment they don't wash your hair after they put the Keratin in it because it needs to sit in your hair for 3 days which is why they tell you not to wash it for 3 days.



nope. brazilian blowout. unless they did a bait and switch. they didn't tell me to not wash my hair either


----------



## blah956

i need another brazilian blowout STAT!


----------



## Swanky

you coming this way next time? I think I'm waiting until mid-July for my next one, I want one right before Maui.


----------



## blah956

^i probably will. i might get mine next month too. i'm just gonna have to put it off. :|


----------



## Swanky

wonder if we can strike a deal!?


----------



## blah956

LOL right? a BB party at a discount rate! but with great quality please!!! i don't wanna pay for anything 250+ that is half assed again!


----------



## DallasCowgirl

HI LADIES!!!!

So I got my BB today at a lovely salon in the DFW area. And I am abso-freaking-lutely in LOVE.

I'll have before and after pictures up sometime tonight when the stylist emails them to me... but... this is love. I'm telling you. I have really... ethnic hair to say the least. I'm Middle Eastern and I have thick, curly, kinky hair... lots of it. My hair is so touchable and soft... but it's hard to judge now because duh it would be when I just got out of the salon! So I'm going to do a review over the next few days for y'all. I have some before BB pictures and I'm going to show after pictures of my hair when I let it air dry... because I think showing pictures of your hair straight doesn't really do the BB justice because anytime you straighten your hair with the right amount of product, it'll look good.

So. Stay tuned.

AND PS, for you DFW ladies, I went to an amaaazing salon after shopping around and reading/hearing reviews. This place? Only charges 180. Yup. And if you'd like to go and would use me as a referral, he'll take off 25 dollars off of your first treatment!! So shoot me a PM if you are interested  The stylist that did mine is certified, but is a huge Redken junkie and just let me know that Redken is coming out with a BB system soon! And sulfate free shampoo. AND he's an amaaaazing colorist.

K I'm done gushing. I'm just in love!


----------



## Swanky

Can't wait to see pics and hear more follow up reviews!


----------



## mayen120

i've gotten my 2nd BB and i'm still crazy about it! 

my first one lasted about 12 weeks....with 1 week spent @ the beach, i went swimming, water skiing etc.....I've used their products, the shampoo, conditioner, masque and serum

i love my hair


----------



## blah956

DallasCowgirl said:


> HI LADIES!!!!
> 
> So I got my BB today at a lovely salon in the DFW area. And I am abso-freaking-lutely in LOVE.
> 
> I'll have before and after pictures up sometime tonight when the stylist emails them to me... but... this is love. I'm telling you. I have really... ethnic hair to say the least. I'm Middle Eastern and I have thick, curly, kinky hair... lots of it. My hair is so touchable and soft... but it's hard to judge now because duh it would be when I just got out of the salon! So I'm going to do a review over the next few days for y'all. I have some before BB pictures and I'm going to show after pictures of my hair when I let it air dry... because I think showing pictures of your hair straight doesn't really do the BB justice because anytime you straighten your hair with the right amount of product, it'll look good.
> 
> So. Stay tuned.
> 
> AND PS, for you DFW ladies, I went to an amaaazing salon after shopping around and reading/hearing reviews. This place? Only charges 180. Yup. And if you'd like to go and would use me as a referral, he'll take off 25 dollars off of your first treatment!! So shoot me a PM if you are interested  The stylist that did mine is certified, but is a huge Redken junkie and just let me know that Redken is coming out with a BB system soon! And sulfate free shampoo. AND he's an amaaaazing colorist.
> 
> K I'm done gushing. I'm just in love!



happy for you! post pics!


----------



## thelace

floridagal23 said:


> Thank you..I'm super nervous. I am terrified my hair will fall out or break!
> 
> I've never done any chemical straightening..my mom never wanted my hair to be in bad shape growing up and to be totally honest, I mastered blowing out my hair really well after a while and never needed it. My hair has also straightened out a lot over time and is pretty easy to blow out (see below for air dry or diffuser description). I am sick of blowing it out and flat ironing it daily, though. I feel like my hair feels sticky with the humidity - I haven't even been using product. I feel like lately, it's been sloppy, the back ends up looking too straight and the front still ends up waving. I also cannot wash and go (wow, I sound like a broken record) on weekends.
> 
> I will report back with a review after I have it done. I just was wondering if it was a lot of money to not have a good result since I can already get an almost frizz free blow out with the dryer and iron (air drying though is a different story). If I used a diffuser and scrunched, my hair would look like I stuck a finger in a socket with corkscrew curls, waves, and weird straight pieces. This takes forever to dry by diffuser and I always need to clip front sections so I don't look crazy afterwards.  If I let it air dry, it will also take forever and have random farah fawcett esque curles, waves, and wings in the front, and some waves but straighter in the back. I am hoping this will help! Thanks!



I think we were separated at birth! You have _my hair_  Like you, I have learned how to deal with it and get it looking good. But the _time and effort_ drives me nuts (esp in the hot weather).


----------



## thelace

You ladies have inspired me and I have managed to track down a local salon that does this treatment. I will call them Monday for an appt.

One question though - what affect does this have on roots? i.e. does it _lift_ the roots at all... or flatten the hair down? Cos I do NOT want flat roots!


----------



## Swanky

neither of those happened to me, my hair was neither flat nor did it have extra lift at the roots.  It's really just a relaxer and anti-frizzer for the hair and it improves the hair condition.


----------



## thelace

Thanks Swanky. Are you still having the procedure done on a regular basis?


----------



## Swanky

I will, but I've only had it done once so far   I did it around 5 weeks ago{?}
I'll do it again mid July before vacation.


----------



## Gator bag lady

Hi all,

Thank you for all the fabulous info and photos. Everyones hair looks amazing!

I am thinking about getting BB done on my fine curly virgin hair but I was wondering if anyone has had it done on virgin hair and what the results were. My understanding is that it works better on color treated hair so I was curious. 

Also, I know that it is suppose to improve hair quality once the treatment is done but has anyone gotten BB done for a while and then stopped? What condition is the hair in if you stop getting it done for a while?

Lastly does anyone have a recommendation for salon/stylist that does a great BB in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## Lec8504

^ I went to B2V.  I highly recommend them.  

My hair was kind of rough and wavy before, but now it's super smooth and soft.  It's been about a month already and I'm still loving my hair. I actually chopped off 6 inches, which before with my hair, I would have never been able to do, because it'll poof up like a chia pet lol.  But now it's wash and go, I don't need to put any products or anything like that if I dont want to.


----------



## charub

Hello, I'm new here, someone can recommend me the best Brazilian keratin treatment please?


----------



## blah956

a brazilian blowout isn't a brazilian keratin treatment. it is different.


----------



## blah956

could someone who has the shampoo and/or conditioner tell me what the ingredients are?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Some of you mentioned using Enjoy shampoo and conditioner - well, I saw it today at Pure Beauty for 60% off.

I saw it in the DC store, but others may have it marked down as well: http://www.purebeauty.com/


----------



## Swanky

Thanks DC!!!  I do like it, it's as rich as all get out but I dig it!

Charub, please read this whole thread 
We've pretty much hashed and rehashed it all out already! 

Blah, did you google them? May be long for someone to list{?}


----------



## blah956

i tried to google but no luck.

i found some shampoo and conditioner at tjmaxx that has several hydrolized proteins (no keratin) and i wanted to compare. oh well. i guess i'll just have to give it a try.


----------



## Swanky

BB Acai shampoo/conditioner?
I'll try and look.

Ulta has 2 keratin shampoos/conditioners. One is Coppola and I forget the other
I wonder how they are.


----------



## blah956

yeah. the BB Acai shampoo and conditioner.

the one i found is called "just brunette". i compared this one to other shampoos there (oscar blandi, jonathan, redkin, orlando pita, etc) and this one had the same proteins and about one or two more. i also compared this one to "just blonde" (for blondes duh lol) and the brunette one had more proteins.


----------



## Swanky

I also couldn't find ingredients listed. . . 

the 2 products I found at Ulta last week are Keratin Complex by Coppola and Liquid Keratin Defrizz.


----------



## Rondafaye

I had the Coppola treatment last weekend and -- aside from not being able to wash my hair for 72 hours -- I love the results. My hair looks and feels great and it's never been so manageable. Next time, I'll look for the Brazilian Blowout so I don't have that interminable 72-hour wait (or do it on Thursday after work so I can suffer in solitude). My stylist recommended HealthySexyHair from the BigSexyHair line.


----------



## PurseFreak17

hey...for any women with ethnic hair considering the BB I found a great review. I will totally get a BB my next time around. I got a BKT this time, and my curls are a little too loose for my taste, and I wasn't digging the smell...my only issue will be finding a stylist who can do a BB on ethnic hair in NYC. Most "ethnic" salons don't do it. Dominican salons do do BKTs, but BBs

Here ya go!

http://ishea.blogspot.com/2010/03/my-brazilian-blowout-experience.html


----------



## missgiannina

PurseFreak17 said:


> hey...for any women with ethnic hair considering the BB I found a great review. I will totally get a BB my next time around. I got a BKT this time, and my curls are a little too loose for my taste, and I wasn't digging the smell...my only issue will be finding a stylist who can do a BB on ethnic hair in NYC. Most "ethnic" salons don't do it. Dominican salons do do BKTs, but BBs
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> http://ishea.blogspot.com/2010/03/my-brazilian-blowout-experience.html



that's the only thing that i am hesitant about .before i flat iron or blow dry my hair straight i need to do rollers and sit under the dryer for about 1 and 1/2 hour .all the salons that do BB in my area are not ethnic and i don't know how my hair is going to look if they blow dry it straight without the rollers first


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ hmmmm..it will come out fine. I got a regular BKT and I have natrually tight 4a curls. the blow drying and flat ironing was fine. My hair is thick and mid back..almost to bra stap length...but I'm a bit confused. Do you mean you've never had your hair washed, blow dried, and then flat ironed?The BB is applied to your hair while it's wet ( i believe)...so rememebr the treatment is on your hair so it helps with smoothing and making it easy to flat iron. Since i only got my bkt last month, I'm waiting until at least November to go on my search to get a BB done. I will def keep you  posted when I find an enthnic salon in NYC to do it.


----------



## ricera

I've been following this thread for a little while because I was curious about this treatment.  Everyone seems very happy with their BB so I got my first one today!  This is the hair I had when I was eight years old:  soft, smooth and shiny!!!  DH loves it, mostly because I'm happy with the results, but also because of the way it flutters in the wind without getting all tangled.  
I'll update in a couple of weeks about how well it lasts, but for right now I am super-satisfied.  This forum was key in helping me decide to go for it so thanks to everyone who posted!
Also, for tpfers in Colorado, I recommend Christy at the Luxe De Vil salon.  She was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Swanky

yea for you! Make sure you use good products to lengthen the results!


----------



## ricera

Thanks!  I got the shampoo, so hopefully it lasts more than just 12 weeks.  By the way, I love the pic with you and Mr. Lagerfeld!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! Thanks! It's as close as I'll ever get to him I guess 

Let us know how you like that, I haven't tried it.
I did buy the Coppola shampoo and I like it though.


----------



## missgiannina

how often do you ladies wash your hair?


----------



## Swanky

I've always washed mine every other day.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I want one of these so bad!! I'm still trying to decide if it's worth it. I'd wait till school started. I would make my life so much easier, but I don't know if the easiness is worth the price, KWIM?


----------



## Swanky

it was for me, I'm going for another


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That's good to hear! I've read through his whole thread, and I guess the thing is, I'd be paying $400 for only 12 weeks. If I lasted longer I'd be sold, but at that rate, I'd spend over $1600 a year... I could get a purse with that! LOL


----------



## Swanky

yeah, it's pricey for sure. . . and 12 weeks is VERY optimistic.  You may be better off w/ a BKT, more downtime at first and has formaldehyde in it but lasts longer.


----------



## blah956

i wash my hair every other day too


----------



## lolitablue

Does it make a difference if you sweat a lot?  I go to the gym every day but do not wash my hair every day!


----------



## longst8hair

Jahpson said:


> that looks really good, maybe I should try it although I heard its really aggressive with your hair


 
I had it done and I loved it the first wash, blowdry and flat iron, but the second wash I let it dry natural and I had a little too much fluff and a tiny frizz?

I will post my before and after pics in a few days, but can you explain what you mean by agressive with your hair?


----------



## Swanky

it's definitely not "aggressive" at all.  Letting mine airdry definitely doesn't make it curl free, but my air dried curl is reduced I'd say about 50-70% and I don't get the frizz any more.
I'm hoping that a 2nd treatment will yield stronger results. 
When I blow dry there's a HUGE difference!


----------



## blah956

my ends (about 5 inches from the bottom) is so friggin' frizzy! bleh.

the top, though, from about the root to about 5 inches away, is frizz free! very soft ^_^


----------



## Swanky

that's a good look :okay:
LOL! 

My ends are starting to frizz, that's how I know I need to go back, hopefully the 2nd round lasts longer. I'll make SURE my stylist knows to really saturate my ends w/ it.


----------



## longst8hair

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that's a good look :okay:
> LOL!
> 
> My ends are starting to frizz, that's how I know I need to go back, hopefully the 2nd round lasts longer. I'll make SURE my stylist knows to really saturate my ends w/ it.


 

What shampoo and conditioner do you use? I have both the blowout and the coppola set


----------



## mcb100

i just got mine done the second time around. Its not perfect, but it definitely helps. And if I want to wear my hair straight now, it takes a lot less time to straighten and I think I get better results. It only takes me like twenty minutes to flat iron whereas when I don't have the treatment in, it takes an hour, maybe even over an hour. What do you guys use for a leave in? I want to use all keratin products so that it lasts longer.


----------



## fionab

i am really thinking of getting this BB done,any body know of any salons in nyc that proffesionally do this treatment,im really nervous cause i have color and highlights in my hair,my hair dresser does it,but she learned how to do it by someone else.is it expensive,plse let me know girls


----------



## longst8hair

mcb100 said:


> i just got mine done the second time around. Its not perfect, but it definitely helps. And if I want to wear my hair straight now, it takes a lot less time to straighten and I think I get better results. It only takes me like twenty minutes to flat iron whereas when I don't have the treatment in, it takes an hour, maybe even over an hour. What do you guys use for a leave in? I want to use all keratin products so that it lasts longer.


 
Have you ever had a TR done? I think it's much straighter than with the BB


----------



## Swanky

longst8hair said:


> What shampoo and conditioner do you use? I have both the blowout and the coppola set



I use Enjoy Luxury Shampoo/COnditioner.
The salon that did my BB said they tried the BB shampoo/conditioner and didn't like it{?}
I just got the Coppola shampoo and like it.



fionab said:


> i am really thinking of getting this BB done,any body know of any salons in nyc that proffesionally do this treatment,im really nervous cause i have color and highlights in my hair,my hair dresser does it,but she learned how to do it by someone else.is it expensive,plse let me know girls



there's a thread about NY stylists that do this


----------



## mcb100

longst8hair said:


> Have you ever had a TR done? I think it's much straighter than with the BB




What's a TR?


----------



## longst8hair

mcb100 said:


> What's a TR?


Thermal reconditioning. I had the yuko TR done the past 5 years and it turns out much better than this brazilian blowout which is frizzy right now and I just paid $350 a week ago to have it done...think I will go back to LA to get the TR Yuko done... we will see afte I wash and blowdry it tonight...but I am not happy so far!


----------



## mcb100

Oh. When I got the brazilian keratin treatment the first time around, they told me it's more of an anti frizz treatment than a straightening treatment...it does make my hair a lot easier to flat iron though.  
 I can't get thermal reconditioning, I don't think, only because I have colored hair.


----------



## fionab

any body know of ang good salons in nyc to get the bb done??


----------



## fionab

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I use Enjoy Luxury Shampoo/COnditioner.
> The salon that did my BB said they tried the BB shampoo/conditioner and didn't like it{?}
> I just got the Coppola shampoo and like it.
> 
> 
> 
> there's a thread about NY stylists that do this


 
i cant find the thread!!


----------



## Swanky

it's about 2/3 the way this forum 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/brazilian-blowout-in-nyc-li-603772.html


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

fionab said:


> i cant find the thread!!



I'm getting the BB done tomorrow in Soho.  I'll post the hopefully great results.  Feel free to pm me for the info.


----------



## ricera

Okay, BB update.  I've washed my hair twice now and it definitely isn't nearly as smooth.  Granted, I'm letting it air-dry.  But I am pretty disappointed.  I don't think my BB will last very long at all.  I'm sure it works really well for some people, but not for me.  (Next time, I am doing that Yuko treatment.)


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

ricera said:


> Okay, BB update.  I've washed my hair twice now and it definitely isn't nearly as smooth.  Granted, I'm letting it air-dry.  But I am pretty disappointed.  I don't think my BB will last very long at all.  I'm sure it works really well for some people, but not for me.  (Next time, I am doing that Yuko treatment.)



Oh no!  Did you use a sulfate free shampoo?


----------



## Swanky

What results were you expecting? Is it actually frizzy when you air dry it?


----------



## ricera

I used the BB shampoo.  It is frizzy when I air dry it- and every wash it is getting frizzier.  (I don't towel dry or anything!)  I only have some wave in my hair but it is STRONG wave so maybe that is way it hasn't lasted as well.  I can absolutely believe that this treatment would be perfect for some, but for me it just didn't do the trick.  As far as expectations go, I wasn't expecting it to wear off so fast.  I'll back be to "normal" in less than a month at this rate.  Who knows-- maybe it is due to the water ph in my area?  
I'm happy for the people who love it!  And I'm jealous that they have had better results.  Again, thanks to everybody who participated in this forum.  It inspired me to try SOMETHING with my hair and that was a good thing in and of itself.  At least now I have the courage to keep looking for the right solution for me.
For people considering a BB, I think that my experience is a bit unusual to be fair.


----------



## flashgirl

got mine last thursday and am in love! 

I did buy the BB shampoo and conditioner...but was wondering if anyone had any safe recs for another kind of deep conditioner/masque and anti-frizz serum? My stylist told me to get the moroccan oil masque but now I am afraid to use it because it has two "chlorides" in it (but not sodium chloride)...and what about styling products? I heard that anything with "cones or citric acid can strip the keratin from your hair too...I just want mine to last as long as possible..stylist also told me it doesn't matter what styling products you use (but obviously no sulfates or sodium chloride)...but I don't know if that is true..

any recs appreciated...

here are the ingredients of the m oil masque...- Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Linseed Extract (Linum Usitatissimum), Dimethicone, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Argania Spinoza Kernel Oil (Aragan Oil), Cetrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Fragrance (Supplement), Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Coumarin


----------



## Swanky

^^you shouldn't have ANY frizz really. . . I had very strong waves as well and mine is wearing off but there's still zero frizz and this is maybe 6-8 weeks later{?}
Are you concerned that it wasn't BB brand or applied properly?


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I read somewhere about a girl's bb washing right out so she went back and they redid it with better results.  I'm not sure if that's a good idea though since it might be too much for the hair to handle.  Did they use the bb brand stuff?  I've heard that can make a big difference.  It's great that you tried something new!


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

Rogerio used alfa parf illuminating serum on my hair after the bb.  He said that it's safe to use with the bb.  My regular hair stylist uses it too and its fantastic.  A tiny bit goes a long way!




flashgirl said:


> got mine last thursday and am in love!
> 
> I did buy the BB shampoo and conditioner...but was wondering if anyone had any safe recs for another kind of deep conditioner/masque and anti-frizz serum? My stylist told me to get the moroccan oil masque but now I am afraid to use it because it has two "chlorides" in it (but not sodium chloride)...and what about styling products? I heard that anything with "cones or citric acid can strip the keratin from your hair too...I just want mine to last as long as possible..stylist also told me it doesn't matter what styling products you use (but obviously no sulfates or sodium chloride)...but I don't know if that is true..
> 
> any recs appreciated...
> 
> here are the ingredients of the m oil masque...- Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Linseed Extract (Linum Usitatissimum), Dimethicone, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Argania Spinoza Kernel Oil (Aragan Oil), Cetrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Fragrance (Supplement), Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Coumarin


----------



## ricera

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^you shouldn't have ANY frizz really. . . I had very strong waves as well and mine is wearing off but there's still zero frizz and this is maybe 6-8 weeks later{?}
> Are you concerned that it wasn't BB brand or applied properly?



I watched the training video on the BB website before my video, so I knew what the stylist needed to do. My stylist was very, very good and she had done quite a few BBs before me.  She even thought that I might be able to go six months (!!!) before I needed another.  She did everything right, as far as I know. She wasn't stingy about the product either.  The bottles had the BB logo and the product didn't seem watered down or anything.  
I definitely have frizz- not as much as before but it is coming back.  My hair wasn't, and isn't, particularly damaged either so I don't think that is the reason (I don't dye or regularly heat style my hair).  
I have been using the Ojon conditioner and I'll check the ingredients.  But I'm pretty sure I'm just an outlier.  I'm glad that you had better results though.


----------



## LatteGrl

ricera said:


> I watched the training video on the BB website before my video, so I knew what the stylist needed to do. My stylist was very, very good and she had done quite a few BBs before me. She even thought that I might be able to go six months (!!!) before I needed another. She did everything right, as far as I know. She wasn't stingy about the product either. The bottles had the BB logo and the product didn't seem watered down or anything.
> I definitely have frizz- not as much as before but it is coming back. My hair wasn't, and isn't, particularly damaged either so I don't think that is the reason (I don't dye or regularly heat style my hair).
> I have been using the Ojon conditioner and I'll check the ingredients. But I'm pretty sure I'm just an outlier. I'm glad that you had better results though.


I've read that virgin hair or hair that isn't damaged or processed doesn't take to the treatment as well as someone who has damaged hair.


----------



## ricera

LatteGrl said:


> I've read that virgin hair or hair that isn't damaged or processed doesn't take to the treatment as well as someone who has damaged hair.



Hmmm, that would make sense.  The treatment is all about adding keratin, not permanently changing the shape.  I think frizz generally comes from damage, so that might be why it is effective for damaged/processed hair.  Maybe my frizz is more due to the irregularity of my waves and not from "damage."  I go a full year+ between trims and I almost never have split ends.  I use very gentle, natural products.  In addition, I am very careful when I brush my hair or comb it.  I never dye it and I rarely use a curling iron/blow dryer.  I even try to protect it from the sun/wind.  Maybe there just wasn't much keratin to add to my hair.  Gee... it sounds great in theory (I have healthy hair!) but I sure wish the BB had worked better for me.  Even though my hair is "virgin" it isn't very manageable.  
(Also, that would explain why my hair was frizz free before the first washing.  It wasn't frizzy because of the fabulous blow out my stylist gave me- she straightened it a bit so it did change the shape of my strands.)


----------



## flashgirl

PaprBagPrincess said:


> Rogerio used alfa parf illuminating serum on my hair after the bb. He said that it's safe to use with the bb. My regular hair stylist uses it too and its fantastic. A tiny bit goes a long way!


 
thanks, that stuff looks fantastic...can you use on wet and dry hair?


----------



## Swanky

supposedly the more damage you have the more noticeable the results.

I have highlighted hair = damaged and I had good results, maybe great. I'm going back for a 2nd treatment next week. I hope it's "cummulative" as they say and it gets increasingly better over time w/ more treatments.


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I'm not sure how it works on wet hair.  The stylists have only put it on blown out hair.  What I really love about this serum is that I never have to use anything else like hairspray or gel.  2 pumps and I'm good to go.



flashgirl said:


> thanks, that stuff looks fantastic...can you use on wet and dry hair?


----------



## Swanky

I use Enjoy oil on my hair while I'm combing it out, it's amazing!


----------



## PurseFreak17

flashgirl said:


> got mine last thursday and am in love!
> 
> I did buy the BB shampoo and conditioner...but was wondering if anyone had any safe recs for another kind of deep conditioner/masque and anti-frizz serum? My stylist told me to get the moroccan oil masque but now I am afraid to use it because it has two "chlorides" in it (but not sodium chloride)...and what about styling products? I heard that anything with "cones or citric acid can strip the keratin from your hair too...I just want mine to last as long as possible..stylist also told me it doesn't matter what styling products you use (but obviously no sulfates or sodium chloride)...but I don't know if that is true..
> 
> any recs appreciated...
> 
> here are the ingredients of the m oil masque...- Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Linseed Extract (Linum Usitatissimum), Dimethicone, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Argania Spinoza Kernel Oil (Aragan Oil), Cetrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Fragrance (Supplement), Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Coumarin


 
Hi flash girl, it seems we meet again! I've posted a lot about this on naturallycurly and you seemed to have posted a question about it yesterday.  Did you get a BKT or did you get a BB? cones won't strip your BKT...and I only mentioned that I was fearful of citric acid...since it can strip color, although I have no proof it will strip a BKT...I would be okay using a product that contains citric acid, only if it's one of the last ingredients as yours p

Google the chlorides in your m orrocan oil, if they are not at all related to sodium/salt...they are okay....

Many of the BB and BKT shampoos DO have sulfates in them....BB shamooo has disodium something in it, but it is listed as sodium and sulfate free, so it should be fine. Although I got a BKT...i use the BB shamoos and stuff...they are fine.

Right now, I'm 4 weeks in and my curls are sill super loose and if I straighten my hair it's lovely...but even with the BB serum, when I air dry my curls are frizzy and not at all cute, and the hair at my crown seems to show a LOT of new growth or reverson...I can't tell! Oh well..I look forward to getting an official BB in October, once the BKT i have wears off! I hope I answered you questions! Fee to pm me sometime


----------



## flashgirl

hi pursefreak! I got a BB...

the chlorides in the morroccanoil masque come back as "antiseptic/conditioners/conditioning agent" and not as salts so I think they should be ok...

I was more interested in what kinds of styling products/serum people were using with the BB, other than the BB anti-frizz product which is $$$.


----------



## shanam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> supposedly the more damage you have the more noticeable the results.
> 
> I have highlighted hair = damaged and I had good results, maybe great. I'm going back for a 2nd treatment next week. I hope it's "cummulative" as they say and it gets increasingly better over time w/ more treatments.



amanda, it's only been 8 weeks and you really feel you have to do it again?  I read you said the bottom curls, but has it worn off to the way it was in your before pic?  you don't want to just flat iron the ends?  but, maybe it is cumulative?
 joyce


----------



## PurseFreak17

flashgirl said:


> hi pursefreak! I got a BB...
> 
> the chlorides in the morroccanoil masque come back as "antiseptic/conditioners/conditioning agent" and not as salts so I think they should be ok...
> 
> I was more interested in what kinds of styling products/serum people were using with the BB, other than the BB anti-frizz product which is $$$.


 
the BB stuff is really expensive...I actually just purchased a Tresemme leave in and I like it...others have used garnier fructis...the Giovanni products sold in the organics section at target and walmart seem to be okay too. Good luck!


----------



## Swanky

I could iron it  
I can see my curl starting to return a bit especially when it's wet and in the most stubborn area {my crown}.
We're going to Maui for 2 weeks so I want it done right before we go - humidity.
It's sooner than I expected to have to do it and if the 2nd treatment wears away this quickly again I won't do it again so soon, I'll just iron it.

I kinda want to see how "cumulative" it really is as it's really only wearing off a little.
It still dries unbelievably quick w/ the blow dryer and straight enough not to ever need to iron it 
I'm super satisfied for now.


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> supposedly the more damage you have the more noticeable the results.
> 
> I have highlighted hair = damaged and I had good results, maybe great. I'm going back for a 2nd treatment next week. I hope it's "cummulative" as they say and it gets increasingly better over time w/ more treatments.



It definitely is. mine gets straighter with every time. I'm starting to think I should slow down because my hair gets oilier faster and i miss being able to go for days without washing my hair. however, i'd rather wash it more often and have no frizz than have to wait a few days for my hair to not be frizzy!


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I've noticed that my hair gets so greasy that I have to wash it everyday.  Has anyone found a way to combat the greasiness?


----------



## Swanky

are you using a heavier shampoo? It shouldn't get oilier . .  are you playing w/ it more?
The Enjoy luxury shampoo I started using makes mine feel oilier sooner, but it's due to the products change.


----------



## methcat

PaprBagPrincess said:


> I've noticed that my hair gets so greasy that I have to wash it everyday.  Has anyone found a way to combat the greasiness?



which products are you using?

Sometimes I accidentally put too much of the bb anti frizz serum in and then it gets greasy way faster! I might try to stop using it and see how my hair feels after


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I'm using the BB shampoo and conditioner.  I put some serum on just the tips.  The oiliness is at the roots.  It almost looks like I didn't wash my hair which I have now twice since I had the blowout.  Do you think I should try dif products?


----------



## Swanky

seems like it's the products.  Are you only conditioning the ends? Like from the ponytail down?


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I condition root to tip...Hmm perhaps the greasiness mystery is now solved oy


----------



## Swanky

nooooo, never conditioner the roots! Ponytail down only


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nooooo, never conditioner the roots! Ponytail down only



RIGHT!  that's what my stylist tells me:

shampoo is for the scalp and roots (the runoff will cleanse the hair)
conditioner is for the hair (conditioner can leave build-up on the roots)


----------



## Swanky




----------



## PaprBagPrincess

Lol thanks for the advice!


----------



## fufu

Brazallian blowout sounds good, i wanna try as well. I don't think my country has this, we only have the rebonding or the loreal x tenso.


----------



## Swanky

had my 2nd one yesterday and the cool thing was it was 30 minutes quicker this time!!

30 mins quicker = $50 savings for moi!


----------



## mcb100

^ weird that you say that, because I thought that also. The second time around, mine was quicker and slightly less expensive.


----------



## princesskara

I am so excited to see this thread. I have an appointment booked for tomorrow! Here's hoping it works!


----------



## romanticomedy

This sounds awesome! They have just started this treatment in Singapore about half a year back, my salon offers Kerastraight.

Has anyone done Kerastraight before? My stylist says it has the same effect as the Brazillian Blowout! I would love to learn more about it ! TIA ladies!


----------



## Swanky

You may want to start a new thread about Kerastraight


----------



## AuthenticLux

I'm getting this done next Friday. I'll post pics if I can.


----------



## sasha671

Can we recommend a salon here? not affiliated. i pay $140 for BKT in Manhattan.


----------



## Swanky

you can


----------



## sasha671

Le Salon East. I go to Jason there but I sent few people there and they used other stylists and all are very happy http://www.lesaloneast.com/ $140 for BKT. I think they use Rejuvenol , but I purchased Agi Max (different line from Brazil) from distributor and bring that with me to my appointment and they use my product. I just prefer to rinse it out right away/not wait 24 or 72 hours.ETA. I just saw it says $280 on the price list. Not sure if they changed but I am pretty sure they still have $140 sign in the window. will report back tomorrow, this is 1 block from my house. Edited again: Just checked and they charge $175 now


----------



## Swanky

this is a thread for BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT, not BKT 
They're completely different processes.


----------



## Allisonfaye

How long did yours last, Swanky? My problem is, mine only last a few weeks. I had it done maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago and today, it looked like crap.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Allisonfay --- can you post a picture of how your hair looks now? I'm considering the Brazilian blowout, but am apprehensive about how my hair will look once it loses its effect.


----------



## Allisonfaye

It just looks the way it looked before. Wavy and frizzy when it gets damp.


----------



## wonderwoman9

I had this done in april..my hair is almost naturally straight, with a few waves and somewhat frizzy. I was and still am super pleased! Its been a little over three months and i heard that is how long it lasts but my hair still looks great! Which is good for my wallet, but ill def get it done again when it needs it!


----------



## Swanky

allison, mine lasted maybe 8 weeks?
I didn't have to go get another, but I was hoping that if I overlapped them I'd have amazing hair for a few weeks while the 1st round was still wearing off.  Hopefully the results last a little longer this time.


----------



## blah956

for anyone who lives in the DFW area, there is a groupon offer for a $99 brazilian blowout in frisco texas.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Last time, I tried a new salon and did the formaldehyde free one but they also have a 2%formaldehyde and a 4% formula. They tried to say it would last a  year but a girl who was having it done next to me said it lasted maybe 6 months and she had had it done before. I got about 8 weeks from the first one I did, but I think it was better stuff or a more experienced person doing it. I guess I have to go back there, even though it costs more. It makes no sense to pay $250 if I get 3 weeks out of it. I might as well pay the $350. Ugh.


----------



## Lanier

Any recommendations for a salon that does BBs in the DC area?


----------



## blah956

blogcdn.com/www.stylelist.com/media/2010/07/mariah-carey-blake-lively-h.jpg

As a lifelong sufferer of frizzy, curly hair, I've always been intrigued by the idea of a magic potion that could show my genes who's boss. I have found that magic potion.

The Brazilian Blowout is the latest iteration of the popular Brazilian keratin treatments, only this one takes as little as 60 minutes and you can wash your hair right away (other brands require you to wait 1-3 days to let the product take hold). 

How it works: Hair curls and frizzes due to gaps in its structure which cause the hair to bend and coil. The gaps in the strands (also known as porosity) also cause hair to absorb moisture from the air like crazy -- explaining why many of us turn into Bozo the Clown on a rainy day. The keratin formula coats each strand with proteins, filling in the gaps and creating more solid, sleek strands that lay flat and repel humidity. Sounds fabulous, right? Even so...

Taking the Plunge
I was afraid to put chemicals of any kind in my admittedly pampered hair (I've had many a hair experiment go horribly wrong in the past). But when I heard that Jennifer Aniston (the poster child of good hair) had tried the Brazilian Blowout, I was willing to change my mind. It also didn't hurt that my mother, sister, sister-in-law, and best friend had all become keratin converts, and were throwing around words like "life-changing" and "miraculous." It was definitely my time.

I booked my appointment at the Rita Hazan salon with one of my go-to stylists, Eugene Toye, since I know and trust his work. Then, I panicked and phoned the Brazilian Blowout people for a pep talk.

When I spoke to the company rep, she immediately calmed me, explaining that the treatment simply coats each strand, and that there would be no damage. Then came the statement that ultimately made me feel totally at peace with my decision: 

"It's like a condom for your hair," she said. After wiping that image out of my mind, I slept soundly, looking forward to my appointment. 

The Day My Hair Changed Forever
When I arrived the next day, I was shocked at how simple and quick the process was: The stylist washed my hair several times to remove all residue, applied the solution, blow-dried my hair, and then flat ironed the entire thing. The heat from the iron is what fuses the keratin to the cuticle, and while I was worried about that part -- which my best friend refers to as "flat-ironing the crap out of your hair" -- it was no different from your typical meticulous salon finishing. I left with stick-straight, shiny hair, and couldn't wait to wash my hair to see how it would react.

Even though you can wash your hair immediately, I can't bear the thought of ruining a fresh blowout. So I waited three days anyway. When I finally was ready to shampoo my hair, I decided to let it air-dry to see if the usual frizzy ringlets would form. I settled into bed to watch TV, then got up at the end of the show to check my hair in the bathroom mirror. And I was shocked -- SHOCKED -- at what I saw.

My hair had dried into very loose, frizz-free waves -- and entirely new hair texture. It was as if I had already blow-dried my hair, but all I did was sit in front of the television. Now I understand why this treatment is so popular. And yes, I would use the word "miracle" to describe it.

A Brazilian Blowout Convert
Today, as I write this, it's one degree shy of 100 in New York City, and my hair is sleek and smooth as if it's been blow-dried (but again -- no blow-drier required!). I still can't believe my hair -- I feel like it's someone else's. The results generally last about three months, so I'm using the brand's products religiously to try and see just how much time I can squeeze out of my first treatment (and will report back to let you know!). 

I'm so glad I did it -- even at $300 (and up). To have frizz-free hair all summer long and be able to swim and laugh and picnic without worry? That's money well spent.




That's me. It only takes 10 minutes to go from curly to this. Photo: Joshua Kessler Photography


One Week Later...
Here's the update now that I've been living with my new hair for over a week. Yes, I still love the effects of the treatment and am glad I had it done. It's the kind of thing any girl with frizzy or curly hair should try once, just to see what it would be like to not be a slave to your blow-dryer!

I did notice a change in my scalp after the treatment. I used to easily go 4-5 days between shampoos, but now I feel like shampooing after a day or two. I also noticed that my scalp was flaking a little and immediately took to the internet to see if anyone else had the same thing happen. Indeed, it's fairly common to see a flaky or oily scalp after the treatment, but most said it went away after a week or so. And they were right.

My advice? Shampoo more often if you need to -- it will help regulate your scalp back to normal. And remember, you can use any brand, but avoid the ingredient sodium chloride (salt, which breaks down the keratin treatment). As long as you're willing to use new products and shampoo a little more often, you'll be rewarded with hair that's infinitely less frizzy and easier to style


----------



## TxGlam

blah956 said:


> for anyone who lives in the DFW area, there is a groupon offer for a $99 brazilian blowout in frisco texas.


 
ARe you talking about Green Peridot? Where can I find the coupon?


----------



## blah956

TxGlam said:


> ARe you talking about Green Peridot? Where can I find the coupon?



Offers on groupon have a 24 hour window to be purchased. 
yes it was by green peridot


----------



## Lanier

I ended up finding a salon that offers the Brazilian Blowout and had it done - I love it! I also purchased the Acai Brazilian Blowout shampoo, conditioner, and serum to use.


----------



## Sarni

I wish there were more before and after pics in this thread.


----------



## basicandorganic

Yeah, around here it costs 500-600 dollars.

Sigh. I dunno if its worth it.


----------



## blah956

basicandorganic said:


> Yeah, around here it costs 500-600 dollars.
> 
> Sigh. I dunno if its worth it.



 if that were the case here, i'd get it only for special occasions!!


----------



## blah956

Lanier said:


> I ended up finding a salon that offers the Brazilian Blowout and had it done - I love it! I also purchased the Acai Brazilian Blowout shampoo, conditioner, and serum to use.



i love the serum. in the beginning, i used it quite liberally but now only apply it to the "pony tail" part of my hair. i bought it towards the end of may and still have about 3/4ths left.


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't pay over $300-$350 for it


----------



## missgiannina

Sarni said:


> I wish there were more before and after pics in this thread.



ITA!!!


----------



## *Heather*

I just had the Brazilian Blowout done today.  I found the salon listed on their website, since my regular salon does not offer the service.  My hair is very over processed blond, and fine with horrible frizz in humidity.  It is now very silky, although a bit more limp than I like, but will wait a day or two more before I wash it.  Hopefully I'll get the body back in it.  The salon charged $250 and it included all 4 after care products.  So I think it was a decent deal.  Another impulsive Purse Forum purchase...


----------



## blah956

I'll try to take a *update* photo of my hair. I don't think I posted a before picture or a picture of what it looked like after I got the BB and had washed it; but I'll try to find a photo of what my hair is like before.


----------



## peace43

Can anyone please recommend a salon/stylist that does the Brazilian Blowout in the Los Angeles and/or South Bay area in So. CA?  Thx!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Everyone I talk to has no clue what I'm talking about!! It's annoying how PEOPLE WHO DO HAIR FOR A LIVING keep getting BB confused with BKT. You should know the difference.... UGH rant. Sorry, but they keep telling me the chemicals are too strong & really damaging.  But Brazillian Blowouts don't have formaldehyde, right!? 
Sorry, these people are driving me crazy and making me confused.:girlwhack:


----------



## blah956

i had the brazilian blowout in may 24th. this is what my hair looks like NOW without any hair product. 


i may give it one more try. i did like the immediate results. fyi, my hair was "virgin" before the brazilian blowout. I don't really blow dry or straighten my hair very often  prior to the brazilian blowout. click on the picture so you can see my hair *bigger*


----------



## basicandorganic

I think I might get it done next time I'm in the states. I don't want to spend 600$ on it


----------



## PurseXaXholic

YAY. I just checked my first choice salon, and for the month of July they have a special where it's $199. I'm so excited! I booked an appointment on the 31st.  

Just wondering... How should I come to the salon? With my hair natural & not straightened? (I'm guessing).


----------



## disc0ball

Going to the salon natural is fine. They are going to wash your hair before the treatment anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^TY!! AHH i'm so beyond excited! I'll let you all know how it goes!!  This thread has helped me so much!


----------



## mayen120

PaprBagPrincess said:


> I've noticed that my hair gets so greasy that I have to wash it everyday.  Has anyone found a way to combat the greasiness?




i've noticed the same with my hair too!!!

tried not to wash it everyday....but now i have to 

i use the BB shampoo/conditioner/masque and serum

i love it though, i can walk out of the house with wet hair


----------



## disc0ball

I am having the exact opposite of the greasy issue! Before BB I would wash my hair every other day, but now I find myself able to go 2-4 days without washing! And thats being in this disgusting NYC heat and humidity oven!


----------



## L etoile

blah956 said:


> i had the brazilian blowout in may 24th. this is what my hair looks like NOW without any hair product.
> View attachment 1162203
> 
> i may give it one more try. i did like the immediate results. fyi, my hair was "virgin" before the brazilian blowout. I don't really blow dry or straighten my hair very often  prior to the brazilian blowout. click on the picture so you can see my hair *bigger*



Do you have a "before" picture?  This is what my hair looks like now, so I'm not sure if the BB would be worth it for me.


----------



## blah956

i'll try to find what my hair looked like before, but it is like that but bigger. huge pyramid syndrome for me.

i do think that if your hair looks like that before, and is somewhat damaged (either to hair color, highlights, from heat, etc) that you may have better results than I. From what other gals here have said, you get better results having a brazilian blowout when your hair is any variance of damage.


----------



## Lola

The results are great!  But $350 seems like alot for something that only lasts a few months.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got my BB today!! Ahh it was GREAT. I was at a new salon and the lady that did my hair was so nice.  My hair is so soft and shiny and fabulous.  I'm loving it!!

But.... Did anyone else experience their hair getting lighter? Mine looks lighter now, which is fine, but I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Swanky

no, not really.  But anytime I get a REALLY good blowout, the way my hair reflects the light, it makes my hair look lighter.


----------



## missisa07

^Agreed.  When your hair is really clean and well-styled, it will appear glossier and lighter.  Every time I get my hair styled at the salon after a haircut it always looks a shade or two lighter because of the way it reflects light.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That might be it, thanks  
I doubt it acctually changed the color of my hair.


----------



## Ringlet

Hello! I am a newbie here and I am really interested in hearing everyone's experiences with the BB. I think it might be a good option for me, I have curly hair but w/o product they just frizzes out and becomes fluffy. I straighten it sometimes but it takes at least an hour do get it looking nice, so it only happens maybe 2 - 3 times a month. I am going off to college in a few weeks and I would really love for my hair to be more manageable so that it doesn't have to stay in a pony tail or bun all of the time.

There is a salon that is nearby that has a good reputation but they are not listed on the BB website and they seem to be significantly cheaper ($110), is it likely that it is a fake? How can I tell if it is the real deal or not?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Check the BB website to see if the salon is listed.  mine was only $199 and I love it!! (Although I have yet to wash my hair... LOL) it just _feels_ softer & healthier & better!!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

What is it? A hair treatment?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

&#9829; DiorAddict &#9829;;16168146 said:
			
		

> What is it? A hair treatment?


 
yep  
Idk if I posted this, but here's a good article from glamour 
http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs...t/2009/04/new-celeb-obsession-the-brazil.html


----------



## methcat

pursaholic, I'm pretty sure it's common for hair to appear lighter after having it chemically straightened/getting a BB, etc

oh and I'm glad you love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringlet

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Check the BB website to see if the salon is listed.  mine was only $199 and I love it!! (Although I have yet to wash my hair... LOL) it just _feels_ softer & healthier & better!!



It's not on the bb site. : /


----------



## Swanky

*ladies, just read through this thread*. . .  we've posted a TON of info; it fully explains what it is, what it does, we've posted our personal photos, etc. . . .
If you want referral to a salon it helps to tell us where you live 
LOL!


----------



## disc0ball

PurseXaXholic said:


> But.... Did anyone else experience their hair getting lighter? Mine looks lighter now, which is fine, but I wasn't expecting it.



A lot of people who wrote up blogs on it (whether for websites or magazines,) said the stylists commented that it might make their hair a shade or two lighter, and if you get your color done before the treatment, go a shade or two darker, because of what the treatment does to your color.

That said, I went light (full highlights) a week before my BB (but I go light every summer), so every morning I looked in the mirror my hair did look lighter.. mostly because I wasn't used to it  

Before my next BB in late August, I'm going back to dark, so I'll post back if I notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## missisa07

I'm getting my Brazilian Blowout on Thursday!  Whoohoo!  Gonna post before and after pics.


----------



## Lanier

^ Yay!  I am still loving mine!


----------



## disc0ball

*COLOR Question!*

nevermind, found my answer!


----------



## flashgirl

PurseXaXholic said:


> I got my BB today!! Ahh it was GREAT. I was at a new salon and the lady that did my hair was so nice. My hair is so soft and shiny and fabulous. I'm loving it!!
> 
> But.... Did anyone else experience their hair getting lighter? Mine looks lighter now, which is fine, but I wasn't expecting it.


 
yes...my hair is also a shade or too lighter but as some other posted, they do specifically say it can do that..(from bb faq's)

*Can you color your hair the same day you receive a Brazilian Blowout?

*A. Yes, however, you must color your hair prior to having the Brazilian Blowout smoothing treatment. If you are coloring hair dark brunette or red, you will want to color the hair a shade darker than you otherwise would, as the hair color will experience fading during the Brazilian Blowout treatment.


----------



## mcb100

I find that after you have this done, using too much of any product (or even using leave ins that have keratin in them, from the line that you're recommended to use), can make hair feel greasy. So I only use lightweight products now. I still use the shampoo and conditioner from Keratin Complex. But instead of a heavy leave in, now I just lightly spray Its A 10 spray in the blue bottle on my damp hair and let it air dry. When its dry, I only spray flat iron/heat protectant spray on it and thats it. Anything else makes my hair feel way too heavy


----------



## missisa07

Got it done today.    Love it so far.  I'll post before and after pics tomorrow night.  My hair is super straight and SUPER sleek.  It's so smooth it keeps slipping out of my hair clip, and my hair usually never slips out.  

The true test will be when I dry it tomorrow BEFORE I flat iron.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## jellybebe

I have now been told by 3 different hairstylists that a Brazilian blowout will be a waste of money for me. I have Asian hair that is a bit wavy but straightens quite easily. (Although it's hard to get it pin-straight.) That is disappointing because I was hoping to find something other than Japanese straightening that would make my hair really sleek without flatironing.


----------



## Celinibelini

Been told the same by my hairdresser! She says my wavy/woolly hair is mainly due to my bad habits!
She recommended me to stop buying random (but still expensive) supermarket shampoos/conditioners, that basically damage the hair and make it even less manageable... I am now using the Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie range and I will see her again in 6 weeks to see what she says!

Maybe you should start by changing your shampoo/conditioner as well?


----------



## blah956

jellybebe said:


> I have now been told by 3 different hairstylists that a Brazilian blowout will be a waste of money for me. I have Asian hair that is a bit wavy but straightens quite easily. (Although it's hard to get it pin-straight.) That is disappointing because I was hoping to find something other than Japanese straightening that would make my hair really sleek without flatironing.



brazilian blowout is more of to control frizz and to control curly hair. so i wouldn't recommend it either for someone whose hair isn't curly and/or frizzy


----------



## LV Luvr

I read through the whole thread but didn't see mention if you can do this while pregnant?   Thanks ladies!

Oh and any more before and after pics would be great!


----------



## diamond_lover

They are having a deal in NYC for the Brazilian Blowout at GC Salon on the website TheDealist.com I believe.  About $139 each.  I am thinking about doing it since I have very thick hair and it is a bit brittle and damaged.


----------



## flashgirl

ooh that is great, I cant find many reviews on the place though..


----------



## missisa07

LV Luvr said:


> *I read through the whole thread but didn't see mention if you can do this while pregnant?*  Thanks ladies!
> 
> Oh and any more before and after pics would be great!


I read on the BrazilianBlowout website that they haven't done testing on pregnant/nursing women so they do *NOT* recommend this if you are pregnant or nursing.


----------



## momtoayden

Just wanted to say thank you to the ladies who have contributed on this thread.  It was very helpful in helping me to decide to get the Brazilian Blowout.  I had the Japanese TR done several years back and it just wasn't right for me.  I am a low maintenence gal and didn't like the growout I was forced to deal with.

I got my Brazilian Blowout done in the Seattle area at Carolann Joy Salon.  Anyone who lives in the Seattle area I highly reccomend her!

I had it done a week ago and love it!  I have blown dry with my fingers and takes just over 5 min....to get it to look like I blew it out and flat ironed  

I have also scrunched it and let it air dry.  Looks like I have beachy waves.  I have always wanted my hair to look like that!  

Here are some before and after pics my hair dresser took.  The before was my hair air dried with no product.


----------



## missisa07

^Wow!  Fantastic results!  Mine are very similar, except mine wasn't quite as wavy as yours...  I used to spend 20+ minutes flat ironing, not it takes me only 5-7 minutes (kind of a perfectionist haha).


----------



## fufu

momtoayden: Fantastic results. I love both of your hairstyles, before and after


----------



## momtoayden

fufu said:


> momtoayden: Fantastic results. I love both of your hairstyles, before and after


 
thanks fufu!


----------



## Lec8504

jellybebe said:


> I have now been told by 3 different hairstylists that a Brazilian blowout will be a waste of money for me. I have Asian hair that is a bit wavy but straightens quite easily. (Although it's hard to get it pin-straight.) That is disappointing because I was hoping to find something other than Japanese straightening that would make my hair really sleek without flatironing.


 
I think I have the same type of hair as you, but mines a little frizzy with very slight waves.  I had the Brazilian done and I LOVED it, it made my hair super sleek and straight.  I just shower and air dry or blow dry and I'm done.  Blow drying I notice made it even more smooth.  It's been about 4 months since my Brazilian, I'm waiting for the end of this month and I'll have another treatment.


----------



## Littleb22

How long did it last? I had it done and at first it was great but after 6 weeks it was down hill. I was very upset considering the cost. I did go back to the salon and got alot of excuses and called the manufacturer and got the same. I even bought all the products that went along with it to assure good results and no such luck. I can blow dry and straighten my hair and get the same results for free.  So much for guarantee. I wouldn't recommend it to my worse enemy ( if I had any )


----------



## SoxFan777

Wow!  Thanks for posting this...


----------



## missgiannina

Littleb22 said:


> How long did it last? I had it done and at first it was great but after 6 weeks it was down hill. I was very upset considering the cost. I did go back to the salon and got alot of excuses and called the manufacturer and got the same. I even bought all the products that went along with it to assure good results and no such luck. I can blow dry and straighten my hair and get the same results for free.  So much for guarantee. I wouldn't recommend it to my worse enemy ( if I had any )



how frequently did you wash your hair?


----------



## Swanky

also, what is your hair normally like? Highlighted/damaged at all?


----------



## mry1979

How long does the brazilian last versus the other treatments?  Just wondering before I go get it.  Does anyone know someone good in Nashville to go to?


----------



## lovecoachmore

OMG!!! I have this nightmare natural "curl" aka: FRIZZY hair!!! I have heard a couple of mentions of the BB but live in smalltown midwest so I figured this was a total big city/coastal thing!

Swank...your hair is TDF in your after pic's! I am just like you gal's that I have my hair up almost ALL the time. I only blow-out and straight iron when I'm going OUT or have something special going on. I have even sunk so low as to purchase those ponytail extensions so that I could look like I'd done ANYTHING with my hair other then a ponytail. What is more boring then a ponytail??? I also always felt dumb carrying around my fancy bags and wearing anything other then jeans & a tee with this CRAP HAIR!! It truly does affect your whole lifestyle!!!

I just went to BB.com and found that the lkocal school in my area does this!!!! I would want a cosult and for a educator to do the process, but if I'm not OK with the school there is a place right by my outlet center just 45 minutes away!!

I'm going to do some MAJOR checking into this come Monday!

Geee, to think I just stumbled into the BBar to see how you all store your cosmetics!! LOL


----------



## heartfelt

Great thread, girls! Just wondering, have any of you done the BB treatment and decided to use other products outside the BB aftercare products? What have the results been? Are the BB products necessary or will any sodium chloride free products do the trick? I know that some of you mentioned that they would work just fine, but do any of you have any personal experience in using them instead of the BB products altogether? 

FYI -- if you're in the LA area, today Living Social is having a BB deal for $125 at Studio Noi! I randomly stumbled upon it today after debating for weeks to get the BB treatment done, but ultimately shot it down because it was too expensive. I guess it was fate that I randomly checked livingsocial today! I just bought the deal and booked an appointment for next Friday. It'll be my birthday the week after and I can't wait to have hassle free hair! I just want to know if I can save myself $100+ from the products, since the treatment itself is costing me the same.

Quick question for the asian girls on this forum -- did you find that the BB treatment made your hair flat? That's my only concern in doing the treatment. I definitely have damaged hair and it's naturally wavy and frizzy, so I think I will benefit from the treatment. My hair has always made me self conscious and I'm super excited about my BB, but I'm worried it'll make my hair look flat, as my hair is already naturally a little bit thin.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I got my BB done and they didn't have the BB products in stock   Anyways... They suggested other stuff that was sulfate free. And my hair is as good as the day I got it done  
That's a good deal, btw. My salon was having a special and it was $199 so I decided to try it out. It's 100% worth it.


----------



## Swanky

The thing about the BB line is that it deposits a little of the BB in your hair w/ usage.


----------



## flashy.stems

i really want a BB but I'm getting bonded hair extensions on friday and the lady said not to do the BB because the silicone in the aftercare products will wear away my bonding. anyone else have this experience?


----------



## blah956

nope but maybe you can get a BB before you get your hair extensions? you may move it a week later. :\


----------



## princess101804

i was thinking about getting this, but a friend of mine told me she experienced heavy hair loss afterwards. anyone else? i already have thin hair to begin with, but it is extremely dry and frizzy


----------



## flashy.stems

blah956 said:


> nope but maybe you can get a BB before you get your hair extensions? you may move it a week later. :\



thats what i had planned to do, but the girl says its just not a good idea. any silicone left in my hair will stop the bonding from sticking. oh well.


----------



## Swanky

Then don't use aftercare products w/ silicone.


----------



## blah956

that is correct! also, i don't know much about extensions but aren't those bonded to your roots close to the scalp? from the BB site, it says that the mixture of chemicals are not applied to the roots or scalp.


----------



## lovecoachmore

OK so I did find out that the school in my area does not do them. Funny that BB.com had them LINKED but anywho I spoke with a salon that's just 1 hr. away and they have several stylists that do them. I think I'll try and get up there to check them out this weekend...and maybe schedule my appt. My hair is about shoulder length and COLOR TREATED in every way you can imagine.

I promise to post before and after photo's when this all goes down. Hubby dosen't understand why I'm SOOO excited. I think he'll finally catch on next time we go out and I don't have to schedule 30 minutes for shower, and another hour and a 1/2 for hair and make-up!!!!


----------



## heartfelt

Another Brazilian Blowout deal today for all you L.A./SGV girls:

http://www.groupon.com/los-angeles/area/san-gabriel-valley/

BB for $175 at Tangles Salon in Pasadena and 20% off products in the salon on the day you get your BB.

Aw dang. I live much closer to today's deal. Ah well. I've got to drive farther, but I least I paid $50 less. It's a trade off, I guess! 

Thanks for the responses, Purse and Swanky. I still can't decide if I should just spring for the BB products or just something sulfate-free and w/keratin, like Coppola prods.


----------



## blah956

heartfelt said:


> Another Brazilian Blowout deal today for all you L.A./SGV girls:
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/los-angeles/area/san-gabriel-valley/
> 
> BB for $175 at Tangles Salon in Pasadena and 20% off products in the salon on the day you get your BB.
> 
> Aw dang. I live much closer to today's deal. Ah well. I've got to drive farther, but I least I paid $50 less. It's a trade off, I guess!
> 
> Thanks for the responses, Purse and Swanky. I still can't decide if I should just spring for the BB products or just something sulfate-free and w/keratin, like Coppola prods.



i've done groupon before and the coupons don't expire for several months. so you could buy the deal today and use it a few days it expires.


----------



## Swanky

I have the Coppola shampoo and bought the BB products while in Maui.  They're comparable IMO.


----------



## methcat

I hated the coppola products! I like the BB ones much better. I started using enjoy again because I'm running low on my BB ones, and I like those too.


----------



## mymeimei02

Not sure if this was addressed yet but I am thinking of getting the BB done but I don't have a lot of hair even though the strands are thick and coarse. I also have a short layered hair cut. I am wondering if it will take away volume and make my hair look "spiky". TIA


----------



## heartfelt

methcat said:


> I hated the coppola products! I like the BB ones much better. I started using enjoy again because I'm running low on my BB ones, and I like those too.



oh no! i just ordered the shampoo and conditioner. is there a reason why you didn't like the coppola products?


----------



## Swanky

I use the shampoo, the color care one, I like it!


----------



## methcat

heartfelt said:


> oh no! i just ordered the shampoo and conditioner. is there a reason why you didn't like the coppola products?



They were SUPER light and I just felt like they weren't working well with my long, thick hair. One bottle I had felt super grainy, it was weird.....


----------



## emmakins

Does anyone have any feedback from the treatment when it starts to fade out? My hair is fine and damaged. With the chemicals and heat from the treatment I'm worried it will fall out and break afterwards.


----------



## msamanda

heartfelt said:


> Another Brazilian Blowout deal today for all you L.A./SGV girls:
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/los-angeles/area/san-gabriel-valley/
> 
> BB for $175 at Tangles Salon in Pasadena and 20% off products in the salon on the day you get your BB.
> 
> Aw dang. I live much closer to today's deal. Ah well. I've got to drive farther, but I least I paid $50 less. It's a trade off, I guess!
> 
> Thanks for the responses, Purse and Swanky. I still can't decide if I should just spring for the BB products or just something sulfate-free and w/keratin, like Coppola prods.




I looked on Yelp today and there are a couple of salons and hairdressers in the Los Angeles area offering specials for the Brazilian Blowout of $150 right now.  I'm going to go after Labor Day and have my 3rd.  Going to try one of the cheaper places from Yelp though because the last 2 times I paid $300 + tip and I can't afford that right now.


----------



## Swanky

you barely notice it fading out IMO.  My hair is bleached/colored/damaged and it just wears off.  No damage, no loss, etc. . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

msamanda said:


> I looked on Yelp today and there are a couple of salons and hairdressers in the Los Angeles area offering specials for the Brazilian Blowout of $150 right now. I'm going to go after Labor Day and have my 3rd. Going to try one of the cheaper places from Yelp though because the last 2 times I paid $300 + tip and I can't afford that right now.


 
I saw some salons offering up to 50% off for Brazilian Blowouts on Spa Finder Deals.  Just have to search your area to see if any are being offered in your area:  http://www.spafinder.com/


----------



## Swanky

how do you search that? I search "brazilian blowout" and only found 1 in CT.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i was searching by zip code and saw a few come up.  I wasn't looking for the blowout so I didn't search that way...


----------



## roxys

Does it last longer the 2nd or 3rd time around?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Nothing came up for me  Oh well, I like the person that did mine and won't need another one for another 1-2 months.


----------



## Swanky

DC-Cutie said:


> i was searching by zip code and saw a few come up.  I wasn't looking for the blowout so I didn't search that way...





DC-Cutie said:


> I saw some salons offering up to 50% off for Brazilian Blowouts on Spa Finder Deals.  Just have to search your area to see if any are being offered in your area:  http://www.spafinder.com/



I'm confused! Lol


----------



## Stereotypeq

I am a Brazilian Blowout lifer (most likely). 

Before: I would spend hours blow drying to (hopefully) get a shiny, straight effect... (which may actually be a better alternative visually, but who has the time??)

Here is a *very old * (15 years ago!!) photo of my hair completely natural:







typically though (2 years ago) I used to blow dry it out most days. Sometimes this worked, sometimes this back fired (depending on my hair that day and how much time  I spent) so no guarantees ever... Here's a regular day:







I don't really have that many pics on this computer - but here's 3 afters:















Some notes:

-Takes a while, they essentially put goo in your hair that smells like chocolate and then spend hours using a straightener going over it. How this works I have no idea. But it's burns you eyes too - the hairdresser used a fan my second time so any fumes would not go in my face, and was WAY better...

-At first, I find my hair very slick, Thin, and Straight. It's shiny and nice, but honestly, it's what I hated about the Japanese Straightening. Also it does feel heavy, like goo has been straightened into your hair. It gets better after the first or second wash I think.. It will be a little flat, but everyone will love it, I promise you.

-The effects for me last 4-6 months. This will depend on what you are looking for. Your hair will go in "stages" Stage 1 is as described above. Stage 2 your hair gets a lot more body to it but still has the shine and silkiness. Stage 2 usually happens like a month in..  This for me gets me out to month 6. and honestly, I can still feel some left in my hair in month 5-6, but it's just time to replenish.

-As someone w/ thick, dry hair, I followed the rule to not wash my hair everyday because it looked better on day 2 w/ some natural oil in it. W/ My new Brazilian Hair, every day is ideal. And I would never go w/o washing it less than every other day (unless I wanted to look like a grease head)

-Some people say you can style it, but I don't think curlers/irons do the same thing they used to. I would not count of this, based on my experience

Like I said, a good/pro blow out w/ my natural hair looks best. But w/ the Brazilian I don't really even need to blow dry and i always have a shine..

Overall, I see pro's and con's.. but it's the ease of it that makes it completely worth it.


----------



## tillie46

Well, I finally decided to try the Brazilian Blowout as opposed to the Brazilian Keratin straightening treatment.  Living is S. Fla...the humidity is brutal, and although I have long, fairly straight hair........it gets frizzy, and I have to flat iron it....which causes so much damage.  My appointment is scheduled for August 31.  I'm really excited, but now I'm going to go back and read all the posts in this thread.....b/c I want to make sure they are going to use the correct products.....I think there are different ones for the BB, and I just want to make sure!!  Wish me luck!!


----------



## roxys

Good luck!! I would love to hear your experience. I also live in So. Fl and have had no luck finding a local place that does it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My salon is finally offering this, I have an appt for a month from now when I get my hair colored, I am so excited after seeing all these results!


----------



## Purrrfect

Looks wonderful!! Amazing results.

 I just did the OTC version  - Garnier Fructis Blow Dry Perfector, this morning.

$12.99  I am very happy with the results, actually love the  results.

It is suppose to last for seven shampoos.  I will be interested what happens when I wash it the next time...

So far I am happy, but if that should change I will have to try Brazilian Blowout....I hate my hair when it frizzes.


----------



## lushfashionista

I didn't know anything like that existed! Let us know how long it lasts!


----------



## roxys

^^ yes pls! I would be very interested in that.


----------



## Ranag

Like *stereotypeq*, I am a Brazilian Blowout lifer   I had mine done three weeks ago.

I have extremely highly-processed, fine, chemically damaged hair, and the blowout has been the best thing I have ever done for it.  My hair hangs completely differently now, and there is no more frizz even when it is humid or when I work-out.  

I did buy all the products (which ended up costing almost as much as the blowout itself), and they are worth every penny to me.  I particularly like the masque because it makes my hair so incredibly soft that I can hardly believe that the hair belongs to me   I have my next blowout scheduled in 12 weeks...lol


----------



## NYCBelle

has anyone dyed their hair or roots while having the BB?  I usually take the Feria colors with me to my usual salon and do one color but will this affect the BB if i get my whole head done?  I usually do a very light brown but my roots grow fast and my hair is dark brown/black.

My usual salon doesn't do BB but I'm loyal to my dominican salon because of the cheap pricing. I'm thinking for my next dye job to go there then a week later book my first BB appointment at Maria Bonita in Soho. I really really want to get it done. I can't deal with my frizz curly bird's nest anymore.

I read the FAQ in the BB site but I just want to see how it affected anyone


----------



## flashgirl

NYCBelle said:


> has anyone dyed their hair or roots while having the BB? I usually take the Feria colors with me to my usual salon and do one color but will this affect the BB if i get my whole head done? I usually do a very light brown but my roots grow fast and my hair is dark brown/black.
> 
> My usual salon doesn't do BB but I'm loyal to my dominican salon because of the cheap pricing. I'm thinking for my next dye job to go there then a week later book my first BB appointment at Maria Bonita in Soho. I really really want to get it done. I can't deal with my frizz curly bird's nest anymore.
> 
> I read the FAQ in the BB site but I just want to see how it affected anyone


 
I waited 2 wks after my BB to get my roots done as instructed - I dye my hair red and it did make it a little lighter. You can do it up to right before though. I got my BB at maria bonita and would recommend them.


----------



## mayen120

NYCBelle said:


> has anyone dyed their hair or roots while having the BB?  I usually take the Feria colors with me to my usual salon and do one color but will this affect the BB if i get my whole head done?  I usually do a very light brown but my roots grow fast and my hair is dark brown/black.
> 
> My usual salon doesn't do BB but I'm loyal to my dominican salon because of the cheap pricing. I'm thinking for my next dye job to go there then a week later book my first BB appointment at Maria Bonita in Soho. I really really want to get it done. I can't deal with my frizz curly bird's nest anymore.
> 
> I read the FAQ in the BB site but I just want to see how it affected anyone




i dyed/got high lights @ the same time as the BB

they say the BB seals the color in and makes it last longer


----------



## NYCBelle

mayen120 said:


> i dyed/got high lights @ the same time as the BB
> 
> they say the BB seals the color in and makes it last longer


 

what about when your roots grew out?


----------



## Ranag

NYCBelle said:


> I read the FAQ in the BB site but I just want to see how it affected anyone


 
I have the back of my hair dyed a chestnut brown color (the front is blonde).  The BB lightened the chestnut color at least 3-4 shades. It actually came out as a dark blonde.  I was told to wait until 2 weeks after the BB to have the hair redone.  I had it re-dyed yesterday when I was getting my roots touched up.

For my next BB appointment they are going to do color at the same time (color first, then BB). They are going to touch up my roots (blonde) and dye the back of my hair a couple of shades darker to compensate for the color loss that occurs with the BB.


----------



## mayen120

NYCBelle said:


> what about when your roots grew out?




i got the BB/color/hilites done on the last week of may and just had another color done 2 weeks ago


----------



## NYCBelle

oh nice and your hair is still the same with the BB? the dye didn't wash it out?


----------



## mayen120

NYCBelle said:


> oh nice and your hair is still the same with the BB? the dye didn't wash it out?




nope the dye didn't wash out, 

although be prepared to sit there for a few hours


----------



## NYCBelle

mayen120 said:


> nope the dye didn't wash out,
> 
> although be prepared to sit there for a few hours


 

awesome! i'm very excited about getting it done  hopefully next month or october for my next dye job


----------



## NYCBelle

Ranag said:


> I have the back of my hair dyed a chestnut brown color (the front is blonde). The BB lightened the chestnut color at least 3-4 shades. It actually came out as a dark blonde. I was told to wait until 2 weeks after the BB to have the hair redone. I had it re-dyed yesterday when I was getting my roots touched up.
> 
> For my next BB appointment they are going to do color at the same time (color first, then BB). They are going to touch up my roots (blonde) and dye the back of my hair a couple of shades darker to compensate for the color loss that occurs with the BB.


 

great i'm happy it doesn't strip off the BB and good thing your color situation is fixable. i'm looking forward to this. i've been debating for soooo long


----------



## Ranag

NYCBelle said:


> great i'm happy it doesn't strip off the BB and good thing your color situation is fixable. i'm looking forward to this. i've been debating for soooo long


 
You can add color to a BB without damaging the blowout.  Subtracting color (bleaching) will damage the BB.  My hairdresser was very careful when bleaching out my roots yesterday to make sure that none of the bleach got on the hair that was treated with the BB.   

You will love the BB!


----------



## lushfashionista

I thought you could get the BB with highlights? Is this not true?


----------



## Swanky

I got highlights about 3 weeks after my last BB, didn't change my results at all.


----------



## Ranag

lushfashionista said:


> I thought you could get the BB with highlights? Is this not true?


 
Yes - do your highlights first.  You can re-highlight your hair later.  Highlights are only done only on sections of hair infrequently, so damage would be minimal.  

My whole head (with the exception of the back bottom) is bleached out to a near platinum blonde.  To pull all that bleach through the hair every 4 weeks would damage the BB.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got highlights about 3 weeks after my last BB, didn't change my results at all.


 
wonderful!


----------



## lushfashionista

Great, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Arachne911

I am having the BB done tomorrow! I am scared and excited lol. My hair is long almost at small of my back and wavy. I get it straight with a chi but I moved last year and have been dealing with humity. I am very very worried something will go wrong  but I am gonna take the chance. I will try to post pictures.


----------



## niccia

Have any of you experienced any damage or hair loss with these keratin treatments? I almost had the Kerasmooth version done, but after reading post after post from people who have lost their hair from this I was scared off. Apparently the copolla (sp?) one is one of the worst but many people have experienced it with the others also.


----------



## Swanky

I have not.


----------



## Ranag

niccia said:


> Have any of you experienced any damage or hair loss with these keratin treatments? I almost had the Kerasmooth version done, but after reading post after post from people who have lost their hair from this I was scared off. Apparently the copolla (sp?) one is one of the worst but many people have experienced it with the others also.


 
I used to have a lot of breakage (very highly processed hair) before the BB.  I have noticed that I have virtually no breakage at all now.


----------



## niccia

That's good to hear. People should be aware of the pros/cons so hopefully everyone is doing their research. _xxxxx no links to other forums

But just so you know, that link was not about the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT brand.  This thread is about BB BRAND only._


----------



## niccia

Oops sorry...I won't add any more links. However that thread did (amongst its 83 pages!) include the BB brand, as well as the Coppola, and kerasmooth.


----------



## bobolo

Just had a la brasiliana treatment done yestreday 
I cannot wash it for 48 hours its driving me crazy 
The smell the greasy feelling on my hair I cannot wear it off my face 
It better b worth it


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, we need to keep this thread about *Brazilian Blowout BRAND* only.
If you can't wash your hair, you didn't get a "Brazilian BLOWOUT" you got a Brazilian Keratin Treatment {BKT}.
It's confusing to people that look to this thread for correct info.


----------



## jackietong

This is really confusing...here in the Philippines, Brazilian Blow out/ Brazilian Keratin Treatment, I was told are one and the same... I had my hair done twice before getting prego and having my locks chopped-off to a pixie-like-cut.

I've done research before heading out to the Salon (only one Salon offered this service before, there are now 2 I think at present, I could be wrong)...I was assured the BKT here didn't have formaldehyde, but still needed to wear the awful goggles/glasses. 

So confusing...


----------



## jackietong

I've gone through the entire thread and I'm guessing, BB is the brand for the treatment.

I've had the same experience/s as most of you did when I got mine done, they also call it Permanent blow-dry here, you can ask your stylist to create some body so that it won't fall as flat when you wash it out. Then again, it doesn't really make one's hair stick straight, it just removes he unsightly frizz. My hair still had that natural waves minus the darn frizz---hello tropical country, talk about humidity here, its the worse I tell yah.

BB, BKT, brazilian Blow out, to each their own, go for what fits your lifestyle and what you feel comfortable in. This has been a very helpful thread. 

I'd prolly start a BKT thread when I go for a 3rd round when I do decide to grow out my hair again---it'll take a while. LOL.

BTW, prior to the treatment I had my hair was really unruly and coarse, I had minor split ends too, I was amazed that despite the stuff they've put in my hair, it was at its best after both treatments, no breakage split ends, hair-fall whatsoever. The only downside was the expensive sulfate free shampoo. And it costs $$$ here.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ladies, we need to keep this thread about *Brazilian Blowout BRAND* only.
> If you can't wash your hair, you didn't get a "Brazilian BLOWOUT" you got a Brazilian Keratin Treatment {BKT}.
> It's confusing to people that look to this thread for correct info.


 

i agree!

more before and after pics ladies =)


----------



## Swanky

jackietong said:


> I've gone through the entire thread and I'm guessing, BB is the brand for the treatment.
> 
> I've had the same experience/s as most of you did when I got mine done, they also call it Permanent blow-dry here, you can ask your stylist to create some body so that it won't fall as flat when you wash it out. Then again, it doesn't really make one's hair stick straight, it just removes he unsightly frizz. My hair still had that natural waves minus the darn frizz---hello tropical country, talk about humidity here, its the worse I tell yah.
> 
> BB, BKT, brazilian Blow out, to each their own, go for what fits your lifestyle and what you feel comfortable in. This has been a very helpful thread.
> 
> I'd prolly start a BKT thread when I go for a 3rd round when I do decide to grow out my hair again---it'll take a while. LOL.
> 
> BTW, prior to the treatment I had my hair was really unruly and coarse, I had minor split ends too, I was amazed that despite the stuff they've put in my hair, it was at its best after both treatments, no breakage split ends, hair-fall whatsoever. The only downside was the expensive sulfate free shampoo. And it costs $$$ here.



There's already BKT threads  That's why I think it's so important to keep each one on topic because people seem to be confusing them.  They're not the same at all - not the procedure/product/downtime.
BB is a brand for a treatment, but not for a BKT, it's a different product altogether.



jackietong said:


> This is really confusing...here in the Philippines, Brazilian Blow out/ Brazilian Keratin Treatment, I was told are one and the same... I had my hair done twice before getting prego and having my locks chopped-off to a pixie-like-cut.
> 
> I've done research before heading out to the Salon (only one Salon offered this service before, there are now 2 I think at present, I could be wrong)...I was assured the BKT here didn't have formaldehyde, but still needed to wear the awful goggles/glasses.
> 
> So confusing...



Yeah, they're not the same.
BKT  = formaldeyde and 3 days no washing
BB = no formaldehyde and can wash immediately after


----------



## Arachne911

I had the BB done saterday and wow! I will try to post pictures I took some but my camera wont sync. I have already washed it once and see a big difference. If it last the 3ish months I will do it again. Does anyone know if you can use dry shampoo? I sometimes use it to boost my roots. The salon also sold a kertain treatment you can take home and do yourself. Seems really easy but I have a chi and I dont think it gets 400plus.


----------



## Swanky

I think dry shampoo is fine.


----------



## blah956

i'm getting this done again . it doesn't seem to last on me but i think it is cause my hair is not damaged. i've been straightening my hair like crazy for two weeks straight hoping to damage it to make the BB last longer


----------



## jackietong

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's already BKT threads  That's why I think it's so important to keep each one on topic because people seem to be confusing them.  They're not the same at all - not the procedure/product/downtime.
> BB is a brand for a treatment, but not for a BKT, it's a different product altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're not the same.
> BKT  = formaldeyde and 3 days no washing
> BB = no formaldehyde and can wash immediately after




BKT's offered here doesn't contain formaldehyde, or so they say, there isn' t downtime either, you can wash your hair the same day, but I washed my hair the day after and it lasted for 12+ weeks
anywho, this treatment is definitely God-send that's for sure, and for frizz headed mom's like us, this is a must. LOL.

I totally miss the wash and wear part of having this treatment done, you still look fresh the entire day even after a day full of running around after the kiddos.  no need to look like you've rolled out of bed w/ the unsightly tiny hairs sticking out.


----------



## Brigitte031

niccia said:


> Have any of you experienced any damage or hair loss with these keratin treatments? I almost had the Kerasmooth version done, but after reading post after post from people who have lost their hair from this I was scared off. Apparently the copolla (sp?) one is one of the worst but many people have experienced it with the others also.



This thread is for a Brazilian Blowout which is different from the Coppola.

That being said, I just read this entire thread... 
And now I am extremely tempted to do the BB!! Except that I have about 4 bottles of shampoo and so many hair products (some given to me at my job) so I probably want to finish up all those things and recolor my hair first. Then I'll go for the BB as a reward. My goodness, I have really curly hair (not frizzy though), and I've gotten it colored about every 5 months so safe to say that the BB will help me out!!

I'm so excited for all you lovely ladies that got the BB... for those that posted pictures - great results!~ 

Can't wait until I can schedule a BB for my own hair heehee.


----------



## Arachne911

Does everyone go back to using products after? I know you haev to use the certain shampoo but what about prducts to prtect from heat and such?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I swear to god, every time I look at the title of this thread, I think about someone ripping a fart during a bikini wax.

Sure, I'm immature, but come on.


----------



## thegraceful1

okay after reading this thread, I'm getting mine done next week....hope it works


----------



## NYCBelle

for those who had very curly hair before the BB how were your curls after the BB when you let your hair air dry...did you have waves a al Nicole Richie?? did you put any product or just let it dry alone?  When you use the blow dryer did it get straight??


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure the BB is strong enough to relax very curly hair much, it really fights frizz though.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure the BB is strong enough to relax very curly hair much, it really fights frizz though.


 

thanks Swanky.  I keep reading some reviews saying that the stylist can pass the flat iron more often to make it straighter or loosen the curl more.


----------



## Swanky

I think a Global Keratin treatment would be more effective if you truly want more relaxed curls.


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks again Swanky =)

For those who want to see how it's done and results here are a couple of youtube vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1NLCclkxkw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dah7Zisb7g4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgzm8WLL3eg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZkj6U40zVM&feature=related


----------



## blah956

i agree with swanky. my previously loose curls are slightly wavy but not curly anymore. and this is after my 2nd treatment. 
so maybe it would relax the curls if you continued treatment. after the first time, my curly hair was very wavy


----------



## Swanky

I did read that for all these keratin treatments that they work better w/ multiple treatments for hair that is not chemically processed.
So if you have very curly hair that is not color treated or damaged then the 2nd or 3rd treatment will yield much better results.
For those of us that color religiously, we'll see bigger results immediately.


----------



## lizavet8

I just wanted a quick reassurance....the BB treatment has not caused anyone any damage?  I fould my hair was damaged by the Garnier Blow-Dry  product, but I really like the relaxed effect.  It seems from everyone's posts that their previously processed hair actually seemed better after the BB (without keratin.)  thanks!


----------



## blah956

lizavet8 said:


> I just wanted a quick reassurance....the BB treatment has not caused anyone any damage?  I fould my hair was damaged by the Garnier Blow-Dry  product, but I really like the relaxed effect.  It seems from everyone's posts that their previously processed hair actually seemed better after the BB (without keratin.)  thanks!



not at all damaged


----------



## Swanky

zero damage . . . it doesn't physically alter your hair permanently or remove anything = no damage.


----------



## NYCBelle

blah956 said:


> i agree with swanky. my previously loose curls are slightly wavy but not curly anymore. and this is after my 2nd treatment.
> so maybe it would relax the curls if you continued treatment. after the first time, my curly hair was very wavy


 

sweet! i don't mind waves it'll look beachy


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Just got my BBO yesterday and I really love it.


----------



## blah956

RAH-ROH!!

I was speaking to a pal about how i get the brazilian blowout and she said that it in fact DOES have formaldehyde. she said she called and requested the ingredients sheet (i forgot what she called it) directly from the company and she said it still has hyde in it (i am not sure if she said it had formaldehyde or a derivative of it). she also said that brazilian blowout has several lawsuits against them in which the people suing have had their hair fall out from getting regular treatments. she said she would recommend getting the treatment at least twice tops in a year.


----------



## blah956

but then again, i'm not sure if she was just trying to get me to go into her salon and get their brazilian treatment


----------



## Swanky

TBH, there's claims about hair loss w/ every keratin treatment on the market.  
I've googled reviews for every brand and there's always a couple of complaints about this for each one.


----------



## lizavet8

Thank you guys so much!  Looks like we have several salons in Montana that do the BB....so I can't wait!


----------



## princesskara

NYCBelle said:


> for those who had very curly hair before the BB how were your curls after the BB when you let your hair air dry...did you have waves a al Nicole Richie?? did you put any product or just let it dry alone?  When you use the blow dryer did it get straight??



I have super curly hair - the first week it was straight and then I had waves. Now, after 2 months I have perfect ringlets. They say they can pass up to 8 times and I did the full eight. I think I can upload pictures - the curls I had to get rid of, air dried (front and back) and blown out for 5 minutes with a blow dryer (no brushing - I then had to use a big curling iron to fix the ends)


----------



## NYCBelle

princesskara said:


> I have super curly hair - the first week it was straight and then I had waves. Now, after 2 months I have perfect ringlets. They say they can pass up to 8 times and I did the full eight. I think I can upload pictures - the curls I had to get rid of, air dried (front and back) and blown out for 5 minutes with a blow dryer (no brushing - I then had to use a big curling iron to fix the ends)


 

very nice! if i let my hair airdry with no product then i'll have waves but when i use get and a diffuser it'll get very curly.  hopefully i won't have any curls just waves. thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## Arachne911

blah956 said:


> RAH-ROH!!
> 
> I was speaking to a pal about how i get the brazilian blowout and she said that it in fact DOES have formaldehyde. she said she called and requested the ingredients sheet (i forgot what she called it) directly from the company and she said it still has hyde in it (i am not sure if she said it had formaldehyde or a derivative of it). she also said that brazilian blowout has several lawsuits against them in which the people suing have had their hair fall out from getting regular treatments. she said she would recommend getting the treatment at least twice tops in a year.


 
well I think with any chemical reatment there would be a risk. I myself love the BB and I plain on getting it again maybe in April. I just got it and I have to say it is amazing no frizz even when I was caught in the rain!


----------



## blah956

Arachne911 said:


> well I think with any chemical reatment there would be a risk. I myself love the BB and I plain on getting it again maybe in April. I just got it and I have to say it is amazing no frizz even when I was caught in the rain!



i agree. i really love the BB and have dealt with frizz and poof and baby hair alll my life. this is the one remedy that makes my hair way more controllable. i'd still get it any time.


----------



## thegraceful1

Love it! Just had it done today, I have super sensitive scalp and was worried that my scalp would get a rash or something, but is was pain free, the whole process lasted it 2 hours,  so far I love it!  can't wait to see how it feels not to flat iron my hair for once


----------



## NYCBelle

thegraceful1 said:


> Love it! Just had it done today, I have super sensitive scalp and was worried that my scalp would get a rash or something, but is was pain free, the whole process lasted it 2 hours, so far I love it! can't wait to see how it feels not to flat iron my hair for once


 

yes please give us an update 

what was your hair like before?


----------



## thegraceful1

^ my hair texture is like Salma Hayet (sp?) but as I got older it becomes frizzier so now my hair looks like the Violet character from the invisible movie  but as long as my hair is not frizzy, this is perfect.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

PurseFreak17 said:


> anyone with natural "african american" hair try the BB?


 I was wondering the same thing.  This morning in local paper I found an ad for this, i never knew what it was but remember there was a thread here.  I was thinking of my daughters hair, course and curly.


----------



## blah956

i think another poster said it was better for her to get another treatment than BB for her coarse hair


----------



## flashgirl

someone posted a salon in south florida that was pretty cheap and good but I went through this whole thread and cannto find it, can anyone tell me the name>? thanks!


----------



## WingNut

I'm going to jump on this fast-moving train!!!

I just read through this whole thread....coincidentally enough since I just had the treatment done 1 week ago!

I've been struggling with my shoulder-blade-length hair and it's crazy frizziness forever. I've always had weird hair....smooth and straight on top and in the front, crazy bushy/wavy with some curls in the back. If I let it air-dry I look like a poodle, but only from the back. So it would take 1/2 to 1 hour to dry it and smooth it just so I could put a loose curl here and there.Just before I had the treatment, I was running around with wet hair and DH proclaimed that I had "Cocker-Spaniel hair"

Anyway, I was at a racetrack, suffering through multiple bouts of helmet-head, when I picked up an email on my iPhone introducing the Brazilian Blowout (tm) brand treatment (no Formaldehyde). I was on the phone that day getting my consult appt at my usual salon with a different stylist than the one I normally go to. After the consult, he wasn't available to get me in until after the end of October, and due to my travels, that meant it would be mid-October before I could get it done. Luckily my usual stylist came in at that moment, and while she hadn't been on the list of stylists who was ready, she told me she had been to the training and would do mine. Oh, and could I come back at 3:15pm that same day? You have no idea how quickly I said YES!!!

So we did it...I have complete faith in her btw....and I could NOT be happier. My hair still has wave, even better than before because prior to the treatment I had really kinky waves that were rather un-glamorous. Now it's looser and does exactly what I want. In the rain, it gets curly, but all I do is comb it out and I don't look like a twisted string-mop...just loose waves. Sweating in a helmet for 1 hour in 100+ degrees = same thing. Just comb it out and I am actually presentable! After the race, going to dinner, I didn't even bother washing my hair (too tired!), but blasted it a bit with the dryer and was out the door with a smile on my face.

Finally. This is the hair I've always wanted! Mine, just MUCH better behaved! It looks pretty much the same as before when I'd spend an hour styling, only now it takes 10 minutes, tops.

And yes, I've already booked my next appointment


----------



## Swanky

yea!


----------



## NYCBelle

oh man i can't wait!!!




WingNut said:


> I'm going to jump on this fast-moving train!!!
> 
> I just read through this whole thread....coincidentally enough since I just had the treatment done 1 week ago!
> 
> I've been struggling with my shoulder-blade-length hair and it's crazy frizziness forever. I've always had weird hair....smooth and straight on top and in the front, crazy bushy/wavy with some curls in the back. If I let it air-dry I look like a poodle, but only from the back. So it would take 1/2 to 1 hour to dry it and smooth it just so I could put a loose curl here and there.Just before I had the treatment, I was running around with wet hair and DH proclaimed that I had "Cocker-Spaniel hair"
> 
> Anyway, I was at a racetrack, suffering through multiple bouts of helmet-head, when I picked up an email on my iPhone introducing the Brazilian Blowout (tm) brand treatment (no Formaldehyde). I was on the phone that day getting my consult appt at my usual salon with a different stylist than the one I normally go to. After the consult, he wasn't available to get me in until after the end of October, and due to my travels, that meant it would be mid-October before I could get it done. Luckily my usual stylist came in at that moment, and while she hadn't been on the list of stylists who was ready, she told me she had been to the training and would do mine. Oh, and could I come back at 3:15pm that same day? You have no idea how quickly I said YES!!!
> 
> So we did it...I have complete faith in her btw....and I could NOT be happier. My hair still has wave, even better than before because prior to the treatment I had really kinky waves that were rather un-glamorous. Now it's looser and does exactly what I want. In the rain, it gets curly, but all I do is comb it out and I don't look like a twisted string-mop...just loose waves. Sweating in a helmet for 1 hour in 100+ degrees = same thing. Just comb it out and I am actually presentable! After the race, going to dinner, I didn't even bother washing my hair (too tired!), but blasted it a bit with the dryer and was out the door with a smile on my face.
> 
> Finally. This is the hair I've always wanted! Mine, just MUCH better behaved! It looks pretty much the same as before when I'd spend an hour styling, only now it takes 10 minutes, tops.
> 
> And yes, I've already booked my next appointment


----------



## Sooshy

natalie_palm said:


> Can anyone receommend a place in San Antonio, TX?


 

I had great results from Tina T. at Life Spa-NW in San Antonio!

Their number is 210-424-1984.

My hair is lightened but it came out wonderfully straight and in better condition!

I especially liked it that Tina had the Brazilian Blowout process done to her hair so I felt she really understood how to do the procedure.

As someone who has always wanted relief from my naturally curly/wavy/frizzy hair, I was understandably delighted with the end result.


----------



## i<3handbags

I'd love to get this done, but I don't want my hair to change too much. I have naturally curly hair, but I would like to keep it that way. I don't want it to straighten out.


----------



## a love story

Regarding hair fall out - I have got a BKT 6 times in the last couple of years, and I have never experienced this problem. The curl and frizz does come back after a few months, but I just get it done again. My hair is still wavy, it's just not AS curly, and I can make it straight very very easily. I have even done a BKT one month right after I did one with no bad effects.


----------



## Swanky

^this thread isn't about BKT's.

ihandbags, a true BB brand treatment won't really change that.  It'll rid you of frizz and kind of calm your hair.


----------



## i<3handbags

Good to know, thanks Swanky.


----------



## floridagal23

I got my first BB at Frederic Fekkai in May. It lasted until the beginning of September, when I had it done for a second time. Towards the end, my hair was still easier to blow out than before I had the BB - but the frizz was coming back in the nyc heat and humidity.

I've gotten amazing results again with the BB - but this time, my scalp seems to be a little dry and flaky. I'm not sure why..maybe my scalp is irritated?


----------



## Janicemph

I got the BB done two weeks ago Friday, so far so good!  Relaxed my very curly hair, now it is wavy and manageable.


----------



## methcat

i<3handbags said:


> I'd love to get this done, but I don't want my hair to change too much. I have naturally curly hair, but I would like to keep it that way. I don't want it to straighten out.



The straightening will happen depending on the number of BBs you get and the time you wait between them.

I had three coppola BKTs and have had three brazilian blowouts after, and my hair is absolutely nowhere near it was before. it has definitely straightened out significantly and when I tell people what my hair used to be like, they don't believe me.

I posted pics in the OP but I'll post some more I have found lately, plus some updates. the "after" pics in the OP were after my first brazilian blowout, fourth treatment.

here's how frizzy it was before:












at the end of treatment #5 (second BB), before #6 (third BB)





taken right after treatment #6 (third BB)





taken 2-3 weeks after treatment #6 (third BB)





taken today, about 1 month after treatment #6 (third BB)





so as you can see, for the first few weeks after my sixth treatment, my hair was VERY straight. to avoid this, I'd suggest waiting for a longer period of time in between each treatment so that you don't get this build up of product.  I have essentially put MORE keratin on top of a little bit of keratin that's left, which I guess leaves my hair super straight! I love how it looks right now, there's enough wave but zero frizz


----------



## NYCBelle

amazing!  thanks for sharing!



methcat said:


> The straightening will happen depending on the number of BBs you get and the time you wait between them.
> 
> I had three coppola BKTs and have had three brazilian blowouts after, and my hair is absolutely nowhere near it was before. it has definitely straightened out significantly and when I tell people what my hair used to be like, they don't believe me.
> 
> I posted pics in the OP but I'll post some more I have found lately, plus some updates. the "after" pics in the OP were after my first brazilian blowout, fourth treatment.
> 
> here's how frizzy it was before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of treatment #5 (second BB), before #6 (third BB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken right after treatment #6 (third BB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken 2-3 weeks after treatment #6 (third BB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken today, about 1 month after treatment #6 (third BB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so as you can see, for the first few weeks after my sixth treatment, my hair was VERY straight. to avoid this, I'd suggest waiting for a longer period of time in between each treatment so that you don't get this build up of product. I have essentially put MORE keratin on top of a little bit of keratin that's left, which I guess leaves my hair super straight! I love how it looks right now, there's enough wave but zero frizz


----------



## DC-Cutie

Washington, DC area - today's Groupon is offer $80 for Brazilian Express Blowout

 Tame tresses for easy scaling with today's Groupon: for $80, you get a Brazilian express blowout (a $160 value) at David's Beautiful People, located in Rockville, MD.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/davids-beautiful-people


----------



## DC-Cutie

another Salon in NoVA (Salon Tony in McLean) is offering BB for $150 via Living Social:

We say, fight that urge with today's deal from Salon Tony. Choose from three packages: a shampoo, cut, and style for $35 (regularly $90); full highlights, shampoo, cut, and style for $80 (regularly $235); or a *Brazilian keratin treatment for $150 (regularly $400*). 

http://livingsocial.com/deals/8303-brazilian-keratin-treatment-for-150


----------



## AmbergrisCaye

Has anyone that has gotten the BB treatment broken out on their face as a result?  I had the treatment done about a month ago, and within the last week have broken out with about 5 pretty large zits on one side of my face, and a huge one behind my ear (ouch!).  I don't ever break out and am trying to figure out what caused it, and that is the only thing I can come up with.  Nothing else in my routine has changed, but the treatment itself and the products I am now using on my hair.  I am using the BB products, wondering if maybe they are too rich in oils of some kind and are causing it.


----------



## blah956

not me. what kind of skin do you have?


----------



## AmbergrisCaye

My skin is combination, but not really that oily even in the T section of my face.  I do, however, live in the tropics and it's really humid here so I do my fair share of sweating which I guess may be what brought it on.  

It seems to be clearing up since I started putting my hair into a ponytail, so I guess when I'm home I may have to wear it away from my face.  I still love what the treatment has done for my hair and will most likely do it again since I'm traveling more than I'm here dealing with the humidity.  Was just curious as to whether or not it had happened to anyone else.  

It's really amazing how well it's straightened out my hair, especially when it's the humidity is in the 90 percentile a good deal of the time at this time of the year.  Best thing is that I can get it done here for about 75 USD if I go to the Mainland.  Makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## mymeimei02

OMG! I just got the BBO done and the only regret I have is not having it done sooner. I was really hesitant because I have thin hair and I didn't want my hair to fall out or have flat helmet hair. I am Asian and my hair is coarse and wavy with lots of frizz. I told my stylist my concerns and she was wonderful explaining to me that this treatment is plant based not chemical therefore not as damaging if at all and she applied the treatment an inch from my roots so I will still have "lift". I had no stinging in my eyes or harsh smells while the treatment was being done. Only 90 minutes total. Amazing. Right after she washed my hair after the treatment immediately I can see the results. She only used her finger and the blow dryer and it was soooo smooth and straight. I have never seen my hair look so good before. I almost cried. I struggle with my hair for years and spent lots of time and $ to make it look descent not even close to this good looking now. I am definitely a believer and will continue to get this done. Thank you to all in this thread because after reading it I learned a lot about this treatment and it is what got me to do it.


----------



## Brigitte031

^ I'd love to see photos if you have!


----------



## NYCBelle

Brigitte031 said:


> ^ I'd love to see photos if you have!


 

same here. 

I'm dying it this week and hopefully I'll get an appointment for next week.


----------



## mymeimei02

This is a pic of before after I had blown dried and flat iron. Notice the frizz on top 







This was it looked like right after I got the BBB done 






Here is after 1st wash. I just blew dried my hair it took only 5 minutes! Before it would be at least an hour with blow dry and flat iron. I still have a slight wave to my hair but no frizz and I can make it pin straight with little effort.


----------



## NYCBelle

Great results! thanks for sharing!




mymeimei02 said:


> This is a pic of before after I had blown dried and flat iron. Notice the frizz on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was it looked like right after I got the BBB done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is after 1st wash. I just blew dried my hair it took only 5 minutes! Before it would be at least an hour with blow dry and flat iron. I still have a slight wave to my hair but no frizz and I can make it pin straight with little effort.


----------



## mymeimei02

^Thank you. Good luck with the BB you'll love it but make sure to ask is it formaldehyde free the treatment I got was formaldehyde free and it make my hair look and feel healthier.


----------



## NYCBelle

will do thank you!  i will pass by the salon tomorrow to set the appointment for next week and i'll ask.


----------



## Swanky

If it's BB BRAND it's form-free.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Can someone tell me the difference between this and the keratin treatment please


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's already BKT threads  That's why I think it's so important to keep each one on topic because people seem to be confusing them.  They're not the same at all - not the procedure/product/downtime.
> BB is a brand for a treatment, but not for a BKT, it's a different product altogether.
> 
> *
> Yeah, they're not the same.
> BKT  = formaldeyde and 3 days no washing
> BB = no formaldehyde and can wash immediately afte*r





BagloverBurr said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between this and the keratin treatment please



there's a TON of info in this thread about the differences if you read through  I quoted the main difference.


----------



## twinkie

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, Brazilian Blowout fans....but an independent lab has found formaldehyde in BB.  It's been a rumor circulating around the industry for some time now, but it was just confirmed.  Read the results at the link below:

http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/research/centers-institutes/croet/emerging-issues-and-alerts.cfm


----------



## twinkie

Despite the claims of being "formaldehyde free", Oregon Health and Science University has found this to be untrue. This was a rumor floating around the beauty industry and it seems someone finally did some testing to prove or disprove the validity. See the full report at the link below:

http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/research/centers-institutes/croet/emerging-issues-and-alerts.cfm

*Update on Laboratory Analysis*:
As reported in our September 16 Emerging Issues and Alert post, CROET has been awaiting the analytical results for a second sample submitted by CROET through Oregon OSHA's Consultation Program. This second sample is of a product named Acai Professional Smoothing Solution (formaldehyde free) originally shipped by *Brazilian Blowout* to a Portland, Oregon area salon on 8/12/2010. Since September 16, 2010, CROET has been contacted by a number of stylists expressing concern about health effects they report having experienced while using both of the hair formulations.
*Laboratory Findings:*
The original container, which is labeled "formaldehyde free," was delivered to Oregon OSHA by CROET for sample analysis on September 1, 2010. The Oregon OSHA laboratory analyzed the sample using four different test methods. Formaldehyde was reported to be detected by each method at 10.6%, 6.3%, 10.6% and 10.4% of the product.


----------



## Tracy

I read this a few days ago and I'm not surprised. IMO no one really knows how much formaldehyde is in any brand of BKT. It's not regulated by the FDA and any of these companies can say anything they want. What's going to sell more keratin treatments?

The funny thing is there was a big to-do when BB went "formaldehyde free".


----------



## blah956




----------



## ilvoelv

Wow I'm surprised.


----------



## blah956

a press release:

http://www.brazilianblowout.com/pressrelease


----------



## Brigitte031

~Interesting~ What are known side-effects or what's harmful about formaldehyde?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow. What now? I've only gotten the BB done once, _but_ I really like the results


----------



## Swanky

I'm surprised only because they claim it doesn't. But the other Brazilian straightening products have it too; Global Keratin, BKT, etc...
I do agree that they shouldn't test a random bottle from a salon that complained, they should test several bottles including one direct from BB before going public.


----------



## NYCBelle

whoa....could it be a set up??

http://californiawatch.org/watchblog/charts-levels-formaldehyde-found-salon-treatment-5183


----------



## NYCBelle

http://amominredhighheels.com/brazilian-blowout-breaks-silence/

Brazilian Blowout&#8482; has broken their silence.  Understandably they&#8217;ve had to speak with their lawyers and establish a course of action regarding the allegation that their Acai Professional Smoothing Solution contains formaldehyde.  This investigation into the contents of Brazilian Blowout&#8482; smoothing treatment began when a stylist, Molly Scrutton of Platform Artistic Salon in Oregon, claimed she was experiencing physical reactions from performing the keratin hair treatment on clients. It should be noted that Molly is NOT a Certified Brazilian Blowout&#8482; Stylist and if she was performing the treatment, she was doing so untrained.  Molly&#8217;s salon submitted a sample of product that they claim is Brazilian Blowout&#8217;s Acai Professional Smoothing Solution. Brazilian Blowout&#8482; has checked their files
 and according to their records, &#8220;the last bottle of solution purchased from this salon was back on January 18th, 2010 (Shipped to Platform Artistic Salon but billed to a different stylist). Certainly, nowhere near the August 12th 2010 date that OHSU claims a bottle was shipped to Platform Artistic Salon.&#8221;

It appears that there are some unanswered questions regarding the sample submitted to the Oregon branch of OSHA.

Brazilian Blowout addresses the claim with the following statement:

&#8220;Here at Brazilian Blowout, the safety of our products, stylists and consumers is our top priority.

As a result of the Oregon division of the Occupational Safety and Health Administration&#8217;s (OSHA) recent claim, Brazilian Blowout is conducting a separate investigation to ensure that accurate data is released to the public. With regards to this recent claim, the actual source of the formulation tested has not been identified, and was not submitted by the Brazilian Blowout Company itself. Because OSHA did not request a sample from the company directly, there is no reason to believe that the formulation tested and found positive was indeed Brazilian Blowout product. This represents a clear violation of proper testing protocol, and this gross negligence on the part of OSHA clearly invalidates any result that may have come from this testing.

Please stay connected as we will continue to provide you with updated information.&#8221;

We look forward to hearing what else comes of this.  Increased training for stylists, stricter purchasing power of product for salons and increased safety for stylists and clients via appropriate air filtration systems would all be wonderful things to come of this controversy.

Disclaimer: Jordana Lorraine and Tammy Gibson are not employees or representatives of Brazilian Blowout&#8482;. The information given here was provided by a Brazilian Blowout representative, and the opinions expressed are those of Jordana Lorraine and Tammy Gibson based on our personal experiences with this and other smoothing treatments. We are not authorized to field calls or answer questions on the company&#8217;s behalf.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw a news report posted on perez about this. I've been considering getting one, the cost is one of the main reason why I've been holding off. Honestly scares me if the findings are accurate. I also read the claim on BB's web page knocking OSHA because they didn't get a sample directly from them. OSHA deals with safety in work environments so why would they get a sample directly from the vendor? They would get it from the work site they got a complaint from. I think it's less dangerous for a client to be exposed to this than a stylist. If a stylist dose several of BB's a day they could be exposing themselves to a lot more chemicals than they know putting themselves at great risk health wise. I've worked in salons and very few actually provide heath insurance to there employees in fact the only ones that did were chains(department stores JCPenneys, & Macys) and even then it wasn't good insurance. They also tested out Garniers new Blow Out with two of the girls who work at the station and they did not like it at all. If you wanna see the news report or the results from Garniers Blow Out you can see it here. http://cocoperez.com/2010-10-02-formaldehyde_found_in_brazilian_blowout_solution/?from=PH


----------



## ci7h2ino4

SCARY!  Ive gotten this done twice and will NOT go back anymore until there is confirmation that there is indeed no formaldehyde.  It always bothered my eyes and actually itched my scalp so I should have been more careful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when this treatment first came out it had a higher percentage of formaldehyde.   Then it was reformulated, still containing formaldehyde but at a lower percentage not require to be disclosed by the FDA.  Instead it contained another substance -aldehyde (formaldehyde comes from the same family).

*For those that have gotten it, what did you think the main chemical was that made your hair straight?*

I used to get relaxers (most commonly used on Afro type hair), it contained LYE!  That was the chemical that made the hair straight.  Lye is NO JOKE, neither is formaldehyde.


----------



## blah956

DC-Cutie said:


> when this treatment first came out it had a higher percentage of formaldehyde.   Then it was reformulated, still containing formaldehyde but at a lower percentage not require to be disclosed by the FDA.  *Instead it contained another substance -aldehyde (formaldehyde comes from the same family).*
> 
> *For those that have gotten it, what did you think the main chemical was that made your hair straight?*
> 
> I used to get relaxers (most commonly used on Afro type hair), it contained LYE!  That was the chemical that made the hair straight.  Lye is NO JOKE, neither is formaldehyde.



this is what i was told a few weeks ago. i think i posted about it. i didn't get so specific though


----------



## princesskara

I have wondered what is in the BB put they have been really clear about it not being formaldehyde. When I went to my colorist she said that it was a related family member. I had my second today we were talking about wondering if we really believed the label, so it was interesting to see the post. I figure it probably will not harm me getting it a few times a year, but I would not want to give them. And if I was pregnant, I would probably just deal with the curls!


----------



## Swanky

I'd never give them!

But the other brazilian treatments also have formaldehyde, so I'm not necessarily shocked that BB has it, more surprised that they've denied it so.
We'll see how this plays out . . .


----------



## blah956

i have an appointment in november for another one, hopefully something new comes out then (that is the truth).


----------



## DC-Cutie

blah956 said:


> i have an appointment in november for another one, hopefully something new comes out then (that is the truth).



I wouldn't count on anything new coming out.  if anything production could be halted and the company may reformulate, but you better believe that OSHA and the FDA will be testing again before it hits the market.


----------



## NYCBelle

anyone heard of keragreen?? as i look at the demo the stylist is not using gloves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNkHNFUEzdc

http://www.i-newswire.com/organic-salon-systems-offers-significant/64096


----------



## Swanky

You may want to start a new thread about it


----------



## preppieblonde

Kerasmooth is non-formaldahyde and is by the HG of straightening systems, irons and dryers- Bio Ionic.


----------



## preppieblonde

Even in several of the lines that claim to be non-formaldahyde, the chemical breakdown essentially becomes formaldahyde once they are combined or heated. This is well known in the industry.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.brazilianblowout.com/new-press

"Formaldehyde-Free" Test Results Released

October 5, 2010


Brazilian Blowout&#8217;s exclusive manufacturer of its Professional Smoothing Solution has performed a series of in-depth tests, using state-of-the-art technology to further examine the components of this formula.


Tests were conducted at room temperature, and at 450 degree (F) to simulate the conditions found in the salon when the product is used with a flat iron. Both test results show that there are trace elements of formaldehyde at a level of less than .0002%, which is 10,000 times less than the daily dosage level in Prop 65 (the Clean Air and Water Act).  A level of .0002% (2/10,000ths) is considered safe and allows for use of the term &#8220;formaldehyde-free.&#8221;

Please understand that formaldehyde is a naturally occurring element that exists all around us. From the water we drink, to the purest essential oil and everything in between, there is no escaping extremely small amounts of the various forms that exist in nature.


While we humans are constantly exposed, it is the level of exposure that determines whether or not we are safe. California Proposition 65, otherwise known as the Clean Air and Water Act, sets the allowable dosage at 40 parts per million.  These recent tests yield formaldehyde levels 10,000 times &#8220;less&#8221; than that which is considered safe.

As we continue our investigation into the Oregon division of OSHA&#8217;s claim, we are confident that all misinformation and inaccurate data will soon be dispelled.


We will continue to update you as information becomes available.


----------



## LovesYSL

I am interested in getting a Brazilian Blowout and I have some questions for the lovely ladies that have already had the treatment (you all look fabulous!)- 

I color my hair- sometimes single process, sometimes highlights. Is it better to color my hair before or after a Brazilian Blowout? Has anyone ever had it affect their color? Is it better to have your hair cut before or after?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Get it colored before. The dye helps to hold the BB process. But get it a few shades darker than you normally would because it does lighten the hair a tad.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, color first, but my BB hasn't ever changed my hair color.
Cut after because your hair will hang differently.


----------



## LovesYSL

Thanks!


----------



## Lanier

What shampoo and conditioner is everyone using that is BB-safe? I'm almost out of my BB Acai shampoo and conditioner and I want to try something new. I like the shampoo, but the conditioner has dimethicone in it and I think it's starting to weigh down my hair. 

I know some people use Enjoy products - which specific ones are you using? TIA!


----------



## Swanky

I use The BB Acai shampoo/cond, I also use the Enjoy Luxury shampoo/cond and then I also like and use the Coppola Keratin shampoo.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I used Moroccan Oil Shampoo & Conditioner.


----------



## NYCBelle

i want to do this so bad but these formaldahyde results are making me paranoid and i keep procrastinating...the latest:

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Brazilian-Blowout-Solution-Contains-Formaldehyde-1331805.htm

OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - Oct. 7, 2010) - 

The issue: 

Health Canada is warning Canadians that Brazilian Blowout Solution manufactured by Brazilian Blowout of California has been found to contain unacceptable levels of formaldehyde. The Brazilian Blowout hair smoothing treatment is known to be available at salons across Canada. 

Health Canada has received complaints of burning eyes, nose, and throat, breathing difficulties, and one report of hair loss associated with use of the product. 

Testing conducted by Health Canada found that the Brazilian Blowout Solution contains 12% formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is permitted in cosmetics at less than 0.2% when used as a preservative. Formaldehyde is a known irritant, sensitizer, and is linked to cancer in humans when inhaled chronically over a long period of time. Health Canada believes that the reactions are being caused by formaldehyde becoming aerosolized during the blow drying and flat ironing stages of the treatment. Any procedure containing formaldehyde above the allowable limits places clients and stylists at increased risk. 

Who is affected: 

Consumers receiving hair smoothing treatments using Brazilian Blowout, and stylists performing the treatment may experience reactions of burning eyes, nose, throat, and breathing troubles. 

What consumers should do

&#8226; Consumers who have had adverse reactions to Brazilian Blowout treatments are advised to seek medical attention. There is no cause for concern for consumers who have used this product and not experienced any reactions.

&#8226; Stylists who use Brazilian Blowout treatments should immediately stop using the affected product.  

&#8226; Adverse reactions to cosmetics can be reported to Health Canada using a form available on Health Canada's website: www.healthcanada.gc.ca/reportaproduct 

What Health Canada is doing:

Health Canada is working with the exclusive Canadian distributor to address concerns regarding Brazilian Blowout Solution and to stop distribution of this product to salons in Canada. Health Canada is also informing consumers of the risk associated with this product. 

Products recalled/affected:

This advisory is only for the Brazilian Blowout Solution at this time, since it is known to contain formaldehyde. Other similar "Brazilian" smoothing treatment products, made by Brazilian Blowout are not known to be affected. The affected product is only available in salons.


----------



## AmbergrisCaye

I read something similar to the one above....here's the link  http://news.ca.msn.com/local/calgary/article.aspx?cp-documentid=25877425


----------



## zeebear

I should really try this...I have a head of FRIZZ.


----------



## WingNut

Hopefully my salon will continue to offer this. I LOVE the results. My hair is in much better shape as a result. Out in the rain, or even after wearing a helmet for 2 hours...I can run a brush through it and not look a mess.

My salon included the Oribe shampoo and conditioner gratis as part of the initial package. Unfortunately I love the products! In an attempt to try something less $$, I tried the Burt's Bees pomegranate body-something shampoo (sulfate-free), but it left my hair a rough gooey mess. I was for a lower-priced option (don't know why, since I was a devoted kerastase user until now). I'll probably stick with the Oribe line from now on...maybe alternating with a different conditioner.


----------



## blah956

i think i may keep my appointment


----------



## NYCBelle

i'm still torn blah =/


----------



## NYCBelle

http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l...EDM_blowout_101009/20101009/?hub=EdmontonHome


----------



## Brigitte031

I really hope this is resolved soon just because I know this is something my hair needs!! Yet, if there is truly that much formaldehyde in the product.... that's definitely a no-go.


----------



## PurseFreak17

I dunno. 12% seems just too high for me to believe it! I think if there had been that much formeldahyde in the product, it would have had a longer lasting straightening effect. As it stands, I opted to go for a BKT as opposed to a BB because as a black women with zero chemicals in my hair, I felt the BB was too week of a system to loosen my tight curls. I'll wait and see what the true findings reveal.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  I'm skeptical.
I've had it twice, it's not even remotely harsh or strong.  I'm not convinced it has that much 'hyde in it but I wouldn't be surprised if it had some 
All the other brazilian's have it and all have a few complaints about hair loss if you google it.  I have no negative experiences.


----------



## DC-Cutie

often times, we don't see the affects of harsh chemicals on our hair or scalp until years later...


----------



## intheevent

I'm going for it! LEt the countdown begin.  I was waiting for my salon to start doing it and they have a majority African American clientele and they have seen great results in the past year or so....

I already use a chemical relaxer so I'm not really scared of the chemicals in a BB


----------



## Tracy

NYCBelle said:


> http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l...EDM_blowout_101009/20101009/?hub=EdmontonHome



It's my belief that formaldehyde damages the hair follicle resulting in hair loss. Any BKT, including BB, are not meant to be put on the scalp.


----------



## WingNut

I popped into the Salon for a trim 2 days ago and was told they are "temporarily suspending the BB treatments", but that I should hang on to my scheduled appointment. Right now they're evaluating another "Thermal conditioning" treatment. This does not make me happy.  Hopefully the investigations will clear the air (no pun intended) for the BB treatment and all will resume. I know the Salon owner herself had been the tester for the product(s)...so we'll see where it goes.

In other news, I had to re-stock the Oribe shampoo..and looking at the ingredients on the box it shows Sodium Lareth Sulfate. I thought any kind of SLS was bad for the BB treatment? I asked about it and they said that the owner and the BB company had been in long discussions about what would/wouldn't be ok, and that the levels of LareTH Sulfate in the Oribe poo were nothing to worry about.

Just over 1 month after my treatment my is beginning to revert *slightly* to its original state, but nothing like what it was before. Still MUCH easier to style and no frizz!

I will be very bummed if the BB treatment isn't resurrected or replaced by something equally good.


----------



## blah956

WingNut said:


> I popped into the Salon for a trim 2 days ago and was told they are "temporarily suspending the BB treatments", but that I should hang on to my scheduled appointment. Right now they're evaluating another "Thermal conditioning" treatment. This does not make me happy.  Hopefully the investigations will clear the air (no pun intended) for the BB treatment and all will resume. I know the Salon owner herself had been the tester for the product(s)...so we'll see where it goes.
> 
> In other news, I had to re-stock the Oribe shampoo..and looking at the ingredients on the box it shows Sodium Lareth Sulfate. I thought any kind of SLS was bad for the BB treatment? I asked about it and they said that the owner and the BB company had been in long discussions about what would/wouldn't be ok, and that the levels of LareTH Sulfate in the Oribe poo were nothing to worry about.
> 
> Just over 1 month after my treatment my is beginning to revert *slightly* to its original state, but nothing like what it was before. Still MUCH easier to style and no frizz!
> 
> *I will be very bummed if the BB treatment isn't resurrected or replaced by something equally good*.



i agree! the local Ulta has coppola keratin treatment for $175. i don't wanna have to resort to that


----------



## floridagal23

I called my stylist and she is continuing to do this as long as BB continues to stand by their product. Now that they have made affirmative representations that their stuff is still within the range of formaldahyde free, they can be in a ton of trouble if it turns out they've lied.


----------



## Ninja Sue

My salon has stopped offering the BB because the stylists were experiencing negative health side effects - coughing, burning eyes, etc. I get Japanese straightening done every year or so and really wanted to try the BB because it takes out more of the frizz. I guess I'll just continue to use a flat iron....


----------



## Victoria2

I doubt the formaldehyde scare is true, and as long as my salon continues to offer BB, I'll continue to have it done.  

WingNut, try using Living Proof anti-frizz shampoo.  You can get it at Sephora.  It is sulfate-free and works better than anything else I tried (BB products and Moroccan Oil, both of which leave my hair too oily).  I bought Oribe too (my salon said it would work w/BB), but took it back after I read the package and saw that it was not sulfate-free.


----------



## blah956

i made the decision yesterday to await any further test results to get any BB treatments


----------



## Needanotherbag

blah956 said:


> i made the decision yesterday to await any further test results to get any BB treatments



Me too, though I'm bummed


----------



## LovesYSL

I have wavy/curly hair so if I get the BB will that change the texture to straight if I only wash it and don't flat iron? I also was wondering if people have found their hair to be flatter after getting the BB. I like volume in my hair and I want to get this but not if my hair will be lifeless.


----------



## Victoria2

LovesYSL said:


> I have wavy/curly hair so if I get the BB will that change the texture to straight if I only wash it and don't flat iron? I also was wondering if people have found their hair to be flatter after getting the BB. I like volume in my hair and I want to get this but not if my hair will be lifeless.



It really depends on your hair.  Mine is horribly thick, coarse, and frizzy curly w/out BB.  It's still wavy after BB and I do have to blow it dry, but it takes 20 min instead of an hour and while it still has lots of body, it isn't "poufy" like it used to be.


----------



## fireandice1

I have an appointment on Saturday, but after reading all of this, I'm wondering if my salon will still offer the treatment.  I hope so.  I was really looking forward to it.  My hair is shoulder length, heavily layered, and highlighted.  It's very curly and I wear it curly.  Humidity is killer.  I'm really hoping this isn't taken off the market and that it helps me.


----------



## Swanky

LovesYSL said:


> I have wavy/curly hair so if I get the BB will that change the texture to straight if I only wash it and don't flat iron? I also was wondering if people have found their hair to be flatter after getting the BB. I like volume in my hair and I want to get this but not if my hair will be lifeless.



In my experience, no.
Did you look through this thread? I posted pics.
My hair is VERY wavy, nearly truly curly and very thick and very long and air dried mine has looser waves now.  But I don't have to iron it straight anymore.
Definitely didn't make my hair flat.


----------



## lilspykey

Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for a long time, and after reading everyone's experiences decided to get the BB, and had it done last Friday!  So far, I really like it, but it's a little more wavy than I was expecting.  

I have question for those who have gotten it done....my stylist washed my hair twice with the anti residue shampoo.  After she washed it, and before she applied the actual BB solution, she put some of the BB brand serum in my hair.  I didn't think anything of it at the time, but now I'm thinking doesn't that kind of negate the anti residue shampoo she had just applied?  According to the BB website hair needs to be "squeaky clean" before they apply the solution.  I'm wondering if that's why it's still somewhat wavy b/c the solution didn't completely adhere to the hair?  

Your thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

wow. i've been following this thread for a few weeks as a lurker because i was intrigued when i learned of what this process does, and considering i have very thick, curly hair, i wanted to definitley inquire about having it done myself.

but after reading these latest reports with possibilities of formaldahyde, i'm sorry, but i am not going to risk my hair or my scalp long term for short term results. the effects of coughing, burning eyes, et al, is not worth the risks so my hair can look good for a month or two.

like others have mentioned, i will just continue to straighten it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Swanky

Are you sure it was the serum and not the actual BB application?
No, there should not be anything between shampoo and the actual BB.


----------



## fireandice1

I'm not sure what to do after reading all this!  I have an appointment on Saturday.  Please advise!!


----------



## blah956

fireandice1 said:


> I'm not sure what to do after reading all this!  I have an appointment on Saturday.  Please advise!!



proceed with caution? do you have any allergies towards any trace amounts of formaldehyde? if so, i'd cancel the appointment.


----------



## fireandice1

I have no idea about the formaldehyde.  I don't think I have any allergies.  But I was looking forward to getting rid of some of the frizz.  Ugh.  What to do.  What to do.  I guess I'd take one shot at it?  Will it work on shoulder length, layered, highlighted hair?


----------



## blah956

fireandice1 said:


> I have no idea about the formaldehyde.  I don't think I have any allergies.  But I was looking forward to getting rid of some of the frizz.  Ugh.  What to do.  What to do.  I guess I'd take one shot at it?  Will it work on shoulder length, layered, highlighted hair?



works best on damaged hair


----------



## Swanky

You could just ask for them to make sure it doesn't get on your scalp much, otherwise you'll be fine.  They actually are more at risk than we are w/ all those fumes.


----------



## lilspykey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are you sure it was the serum and not the actual BB application?
> No, there should not be anything between shampoo and the actual BB.


 
Yep, it was definitely the serum, she told me "I'm putting some serum in b/c your hair is a little tangled".  After that she started applying the BB with a brush.  

Thanks for confirming what I thought.  I think I will give the salon a call and explain the situation.  I don't want to have it redone right now because I think that would be too much exposure to the chemicals over a short period of time but maybe they can re-do it in a a month or so....


----------



## Swanky

OMG!  Yes, totally botched the application.


----------



## Victoria2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG!  Yes, totally botched the application.



Agree, what a shame!  I'd ask for a refund, or at least a "rain check" to have it done for free next time.


----------



## Victoria2

fireandice1 said:


> I have no idea about the formaldehyde.  I don't think I have any allergies.  But I was looking forward to getting rid of some of the frizz.  Ugh.  What to do.  What to do.  I guess I'd take one shot at it?  Will it work on shoulder length, layered, highlighted hair?



The manufacturers of BB are disputing the alleged formaldehyde levels, so at this point nothing is certain.  I've had it done 4 times with absolutely no problems.  As someone else mentioned, we are at far less risk than the stylists who do multiple BB procedures each week, and even that risk is speculative.  I seriously would not worry about it.  Only your stylist can give you a good estimate of how it will work on your hair.


----------



## Ash8989

Has anyone used the Brazilian Blowout smoothing serum? I'm about 2 months out and my hair is sliiightly starting to revert so my stylist suggested this. Thoughts?


----------



## Swanky

I don't use it but my very picky stylist completely recommends it.  Besides a detangling spray it's actually the only BB product she likes.


----------



## fireandice1

My hair is shoulder length, heavily layered, and highlighted. It's very curly and I wear it curly. Humidity is killer. I'm really hoping this isn't taken off the market and that it helps me.


----------



## WingNut

I'm still waiting to see what other options my salon comes up with. One person told me they're looking at other treatments, the other told me they're upgrading the venting system.

*Victoria2 *- thanks for the sulfate-free poo rec. I saw the commercial for L'Oreal EverStrong line and looked up reviews (it's also sulfate-free). Purchased it and have used it 2x now. It comes out a cream...like a conditioner, but lathers nicely. Almost no tangles afterwards (nice slip)...and it leaves my hair very full and soft. So far, I'm happy with it!

Now more than a month into it my hair is definitely still MUCH easier to manage, but the worst part of my hair (the middle back - which is v. curly and damaged from me trying to smooth it) is starting to revert to the curl again.

My "next appt" is right before Thanksgiving....I hope they figure out what they're doing with it before then!!!


----------



## Victoria2

Ash8989 said:


> Has anyone used the Brazilian Blowout smoothing serum? I'm about 2 months out and my hair is sliiightly starting to revert so my stylist suggested this. Thoughts?



I have it but only only use it just before I need to have BB done again.  It makes my hair feel really dirty after just one day.  I'm actually not crazy about any of the BB products.  They all seem a bit too heavy.


----------



## Victoria2

WingNut said:


> I'm still waiting to see what other options my salon comes up with. One person told me they're looking at other treatments, the other told me they're upgrading the venting system.
> 
> *Victoria2 *- thanks for the sulfate-free poo rec. I saw the commercial for L'Oreal EverStrong line and looked up reviews (it's also sulfate-free). Purchased it and have used it 2x now. It comes out a cream...like a conditioner, but lathers nicely. Almost no tangles afterwards (nice slip)...and it leaves my hair very full and soft. So far, I'm happy with it!
> 
> Now more than a month into it my hair is definitely still MUCH easier to manage, but the worst part of my hair (the middle back - which is v. curly and damaged from me trying to smooth it) is starting to revert to the curl again.
> 
> My "next appt" is right before Thanksgiving....I hope they figure out what they're doing with it before then!!!



Thanks for the shampoo tip!  I'll look for it when I run out of the other.


----------



## WingNut

I just found out my Salon is replacing it with the "Cadiveu" treatment (which, if I understand correctly, is the same manufacturer)....


----------



## heartfelt

sadly, my BB wore out after just about six weeks.  i loved the feeling of my hair during those six weeks though, and it was definitely easier to straighten. i never blowdry, but after letting it airdry, my hair looked just about the same, but the texture was definitely different. i'm not sure why it wore out after six weeks. possibly because i didn't use the BB aftercare products? i used the keratin complex products instead. hopefully my next BB will last longer. maybe i just need to invest in those aftercare products. 

after my bb wore off, i did the at home liquid keratin treatment, and while it definitely isn't the same as a salon BB, it does do the trick if you want your hair to be softer and more manageable. i recommend it for anyone who's in between BBs or anyone who wants a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Swanky

My BB never last more than 6-8 weeks either and I've used the BB products this past time.


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My BB never last more than 6-8 weeks either and I've used the BB products this past time.



are you still gonna keep getting the treatment or are you going to away further results?


----------



## Swanky

Because of the cost and the short results I"m going to wait until Spring to get it again since my hair doesn't frizz much in the winter anyhow.


----------



## heartfelt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My BB never last more than 6-8 weeks either and I've used the BB products this past time.




Ah, good to know, Swanky! I was worried about not using the bb aftercare line. Good to hear that it didn't really make a difference. It just sucks it only lasts for such a short amount of time! And now that I've done the treatment, I'm addicted to the way my hair feels after I got it done. My poor wallet! 

I think I'll do the same and wait until spring to get my next BB and keep doing my at home liquid keratin treatments.


----------



## lushfashionista

For those of you who don't use the BB products, do you use a specific kind of shampoo/conditioner (no sulfates?) or do you just use whatever you would normally use?

What about those with fine hair? Does your hair get really flat afterwards? I have really fine, wavy hair and I'm thinking about getting this, but I don't want my hair to be super flat.


----------



## Swanky

Does your hair frizz? If not you may not get enough of a change.
I have 3 different sulfate free shampoo/cond's in my shower.  I would NOT use whatever you normally use if it has sulfates in it.


----------



## lushfashionista

My hair does frizz pretty bad. Unfortunately I don't have nice pretty waves, more like a frizzy poofy mess.


----------



## blah956

lushfashionista said:


> My hair does frizz pretty bad. Unfortunately I don't have nice pretty waves, more like a frizzy poofy mess.



i get that. about 4 weeks into the BB, washing my hair 2 times a week (3 tops), my hair tends to frizz out (if i do not use BB products) by air drying by the 4th/5th week. i use only the BB serum. i comb it through my hair with a paddle brush. i am a pretty lazy person regarding styling my hair. i have found that if i apply the serum (not around the crown of my hair) while it is wet, with a boar bristle paddle brush, my hair will dry straight and frizz free. even if you do not use a paddle brush but still apply the serum, it'll still air dry frizz free.

i typically use the sulfate free l'oreal shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## soph-here

nice

I finally gave perm straightening a go (or 3) and stopped my weekly visits to the salon. I had my 3rd treatment of the Japanese Shiseido treatment i.e. re-growth done a few months ago and was considering Brazilian but I heard it washes out after a while?  

Apologies if someone's asked this already - will go through the thread in detail after some shuteye



shanam said:


> silly tilly
> i did the brazillian after doing japanese for i think 7years
> because i just had too many highlights. i was apprehensive at first but i love it. i had it done in dec. and will go again this month now that it is getting humid here.
> my hair is in MUCH better condition and the growing out at the roots is much easier to deal with.
> i think i went 2 days without washing but it was nowhere
> near as flat as TR. i don't put my hair in a pony tail so i don't know if you can or not.
> I don't like my bangs to frizz up but my hair is so heavy i don't ever have a problem with the rest of it and this still alows me plenty of body and movement which i love.


----------



## Swanky

just read back one page


----------



## blah956

*Brazilian Blowout OREGON OSHA CONFIRMS!
Exposure to Cosmetologists and Clients is well below OSHAs Air Level Requirements. READ MORE: http://ow.ly/32fv8*


Oregon OSHA Confirms:
Exposure to Cosmetologists and Clients is well below OSHAs Air Level Requirements.

OSHAs Action Level of 0.5 parts per million is the most stringent level of exposure set by the Federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration.

*On October 29, 2010, Oregon OSHA released results of a comprehensive air monitoring study conducted across seven salons. Each case yielded formaldehyde exposure levels well beneath OSHAs Action Level, Permissible Exposure Level (PEL), and Short-Term Exposure Level.*

*The average Formaldehyde gas exposure level for the seven salons tested by Oregon OSHA was 0.079 parts per million; well beneath the OSHA Action Level of 0.5 parts per million.*

Sample Case Study #7 (cited directly from Oregon OSHAs recent report entitled Keratin Based Hair Smoothing Products And the Presence of Formaldehyde):

Case 7: The seventh salon had four stations with a false ceiling. No doors or window were left open and the stylist did not use any fans during the treatment. She did not wear gloves.

Breathing zone samples were placed on the stylist during the process, which took 94 minutes.  The samples were changed every 15 minutes. Samples were also placed to the right of the stylist, near the stylists sink and to the left of the stylist. The stylists peak exposure was 0.471 ppm, while applying the solution. Her average exposure during the procedure was 0.255 ppm and the 8 hour average was 0.050 ppm.

The results did not exceed the 8-hour limit and it is unlikely that multiple treatments would have done so.


In referencing Brazilian Blowouts recently released air sample test results, Oregon OSHA confirms the following:

The company released air monitoring results on October 15, 2010, taken from two stylists performing two treatments each in a single salon. The only results reported were for the eight-hour average exposure, which came to 0.064 ppm for one stylist and 0.073 ppm for the other. The middle of the salon also was tested, providing an eight-hour average of 0.016.58

In general, these results  although less detailed  are not inconsistent with Oregon OSHAs air monitoring results, which included both results that were higher and results that were lower than those reported by the company.

*CONCLUSION:  Air sample tests conducted by Oregon OSHA and HSA (those published by Brazilian Blowout) yield remarkably consistent results; both demonstrating that formaldehyde exposure levels are safely below OSHAs Action Level.*


----------



## Swanky

Cool!

*CONCLUSION:* Air sample tests conducted by Oregon OSHA and HSA (those published by Brazilian Blowout) yield remarkably consistent results; both demonstrating that formaldehyde exposure levels *are safely below OSHA&#8217;s Action Level*.


----------



## kayti

Thanks everyone for all this information, especially posts with pics!


----------



## onegirlcreative

just got back from getting my haircut and i discussed a straightening solution for my hair. what did she recommend? the brazilian blowout. i thought that was funny since i have been reading about it here on tPF.

she doesn't do it herself, but her salon does and recommended one of their stylists if i decide to go this route. the cost is $300 and it takes a good 2.5 hours.

she has a client that had it done that apparently has hair curlier and kinkier than mine (who is white) and i guess it only lasted 3 weeks on her hair. she said typically, it lasts anywhere from 3-4 months, depending on the hair type, etc. another thing she did warn me about is the possibility of losing my curl completely. my goal is for a nice wave, and not straight. 

she said she'd be curious to see how my hair would react since it's very curly and thick, but like you all have said, my hair is really healthy (and not damaged) and it might not take as well. 

either way, i'm not sure i'm prepared to spend $300 for something that may not last more than 3 weeks. that would just kill me!

i guess it's something i will have to think about. for now, i will continue to use my heat iron.


----------



## Swanky

No way you'll lose your curl.  Mine isn't anywhere near as curly and mine was still very wavy after.
Do you highlight your hair?
If you have mostly virgin hair, you won't see much result aside from being frizz free.


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No way you'll lose your curl.  Mine isn't anywhere near as curly and mine was still very wavy after.
> Do you highlight your hair?
> *If you have mostly virgin hair, you won't see much result aside from being frizz free.*



this is what i have. my hair is now frizz free but totally worth it to me


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone know of a salon in Eastern Canada that does these?


----------



## lushfashionista

Anyone have a salon/stylist they recommend in CT?


----------



## lawchick

I just booked one for next week and for only $100 through a special Yelp promotion!!  My hair is really curly and to my waist when wet.  It is mostly virgin hair except for the highlights on the very ends that will probably be gone with my haircut next week.  I mostly want to get rid of the frizz I get on the days I don't wash my hair.  I also want to be able to wear it both straight and curly/wavy.

I am looking for a shampoo to buy.  My friend who got BB done recommended Pravana keratin shampoo.  Here are the ingredients.  Are these ok to use after a BB?
Ingredients
Water, Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate, Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate, Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Sodium Cocyl Isethionate, Cocamidopropylamine Oxide, Glycol Stearate, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Extract, Equisetum Arvense Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Arnica Montana Flower Extract, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Extract, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Gardenia Thaitensis Flower Extract, Keratin Amino Acids, Wheat Amino

I also want to know how much I should tip.  The girl who is doing it for me just saw my hair last night and said it would normally cost $200.  I'm also going to have her cut my hair for $25 instead of the normal $50.  Of course I am going to tip on the full price of what the services normally cost, $250.  What kind of tip should I leave?  Is it 20% or something different?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No way you'll lose your curl.  Mine isn't anywhere near as curly and mine was still very wavy after.
> Do you highlight your hair?
> If you have mostly virgin hair, you won't see much result aside from being frizz free.



no, i definitely don't highlight my hair, but only dye my roots every 2-3 weeks to cover the gray. my hair is dark though and for the most part, natural (except for the roots).

when you say virgin hair, what do you mean exactly? hair that's not damaged?

i definitely don't want to lose my curl, but i guess would want it to be more relaxed, like a wave, if that makes sense.


----------



## onegirlcreative

lawchick said:


> I just booked one for next week and for only $100 through a special Yelp promotion!!  My hair is really curly and to my waist when wet.  It is mostly virgin hair except for the highlights on the very ends that will probably be gone with my haircut next week.  I mostly want to get rid of the frizz I get on the days I don't wash my hair.  I also want to be able to wear it both straight and curly/wavy.



oh, you are so lucky. if i could get this deal with my salon for $100, i would jump at the chance to try it. i guess i'm just so reluctant to spend $300 if there's a possibility it will only last 3 weeks, but for $100, i'd definitely risk it.


----------



## lawchick

That's the only reason I'm doing it.  I'm not sure how I'm going to like it but for $100 (plus tip and the special shampoo and condish) I think I have to try it.


----------



## blah956

*Brazilian Blowout has formally initiated legal proceedings arising out of Oregon OSHA's inaccurate and unsupported conduct. Brazilian Blowout intends to seek an award of punitive damages to dissuade Oregon OSHA from acting so recklessly again in the future. It is our intent to distribute all awarded proceeds to the salons and stylists who have supported Brazilian Blowout in the face of this adversity.*

http://www.facebook.com/TheBrazilianBlowout

exactly how do they intend to distrubute all "awarded proceeds" to the salons and stylists?


----------



## *Jem*

Getting this done for free... Will post pics later today!


----------



## *Jem*

Ok.....so I had the opportunity to have this done for free but I had to be a hair model for a hair show and have 1/2 my hair done for the show and then get the other half done today. lol

So far this is the bomb! It took a lot of curl out of my hair which I love. My hair is shiny silky and soft. I could never get my hair this nice by just blowdrying/flat iron.  I purchased the BB products. I'm a sucker. They are very $$$$$  I hope they prolong the life of the BB as promised.  

Few pics....

My curls before BB...







Half my hair completed other half natural curls






My hair just washed after the BB treatment







After!!!!


----------



## methcat

Jem, what a huge change! I think you're going to LOVE the bb!

I had my last one in august and probably won't get it again until january. If I get another one too soon, it'll make my hair TOo straight! I like having some waves, so I'm going to start waiting longer between each treatment.


----------



## methcat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My BB never last more than 6-8 weeks either and I've used the BB products this past time.



How many times did you get it done?

I had 3 coppola BKTs and have had 3 brazilian blowouts, and I find that now the results last for sooo long!!!!

my last BB was in the middle of August and so it has been over 2 months and it's still going strong! It's definitely not as soft as right after, but my hair is nowhere close to what it used to be. I'll probably go another two months without getting it, so I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## lawchick

For the ladies that say their BB doesn't last long and you are using BB shampoo, I have an interesting piece of information.  I was at a beauty supply store looking at labels to try to figure out which one has the most kertatin in it to prolong the BB.  I discovered that BB Acai has zero keratin listed in the ingredients.  It looked like the Coppola had the most but I ended up going with Pravana since it was recommended by a friend and I have heard good things about it.

I'm getting it done next week.  Do I have to go a few days without sweating/washing?  I'm getting it done on Thursday and on Saturday and Sunday I usually do a really hard workout where I sweat a lot and have to wash my hair.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Nope. With the Brazilian Blowout you can do whatever with your hair right after.


----------



## Swanky

lawchick said:


> For the ladies that say their BB doesn't last long and you are using BB shampoo, I have an interesting piece of information.  I was at a beauty supply store looking at labels to try to figure out which one has the most kertatin in it to prolong the BB.  I discovered that BB Acai has zero keratin listed in the ingredients.  It looked like the Coppola had the most but I ended up going with Pravana since it was recommended by a friend and I have heard good things about it.
> 
> I'm getting it done next week.  Do I have to go a few days without sweating/washing?  I'm getting it done on Thursday and on Saturday and Sunday I usually do a really hard workout where I sweat a lot and have to wash my hair.



ZERO downtime - one of best perks of a true BB.  I prefer the Coppola over the BB brand shampoo/cond.  Good to know!



methcat said:


> How many times did you get it done?
> 
> I had 3 coppola BKTs and have had 3 brazilian blowouts, and I find that now the results last for sooo long!!!!
> 
> my last BB was in the middle of August and so it has been over 2 months and it's still going strong! It's definitely not as soft as right after, but my hair is nowhere close to what it used to be. I'll probably go another two months without getting it, so I will keep you guys updated!



let's see . . . . I've had 2 BBs and one Global Keratin. _I think._ LOL!
The Global was no better IMO though I expected it to be.



*Jem* said:


> Ok.....so I had the opportunity to have this done for free but I had to be a hair model for a hair show and have 1/2 my hair done for the show and then get the other half done today. lol
> 
> So far this is the bomb! It took a lot of curl out of my hair which I love. My hair is shiny silky and soft. I could never get my hair this nice by just blowdrying/flat iron.  I purchased the BB products. I'm a sucker. They are very $$$$$  I hope they prolong the life of the BB as promised.



Looks AMAZING!  

Just remember that after YOU wash and style it it may not be as smooth.  They always do a better job at this than us.


----------



## kgirl<3

OMG Jem....your hair is so straight! Wow! You have really pretty hair.


----------



## lawchick

Thanks for the answers.  

BTW *Jem*, WOW!  Your hair looks great!  The color is beautiful, the cut is awesome and it is sooo shiny!


----------



## lawchick

Got mine done today.  I like it but it looks exactly like it does when I flatiron my hair.  I am curious if she did it correctly.  She washed my hair, applied the solution, blowdried it straight then flat ironed it.  Was she supposed to wash the solution out?  I guess I'll start reading this thread again to see if the answer is posted already.

I am so curious to see what happens after I wash it.  She advised me not to wash it for 72 hours.  It was the Brazilian Blowout not the Brazilian Keratin Treatment.


----------



## blah956

lawchick said:


> Got mine done today.  I like it but it looks exactly like it does when I flatiron my hair.  I am curious if she did it correctly.  She washed my hair, applied the solution, blowdried it straight then flat ironed it.  Was she supposed to wash the solution out?  I guess I'll start reading this thread again to see if the answer is posted already.
> 
> I am so curious to see what happens after I wash it.  She advised me not to wash it for 72 hours.  It was the Brazilian Blowout not the Brazilian Keratin Treatment.



yes she is supposed to wash the solution out. and you can wash your hair immediately. she probably didn't want you to wash it on the opinion that it may last longer


----------



## lawchick

Oh, ok.  Thanks.  I looked it up online and got conflicting answers.  One said to shampoo it out, the other said after drying and flat ironing you're done.  You are probably right.


----------



## Swanky

Blah is right, she was supposed to shampoo it out and it's ready to go - can be shampoo'd again that night.


----------



## mymeimei02

Update I got the BB in late September and my hair already started to frizz again. It is still manageable but now it gets curly and wavy easier. So mine lasted about 8 weeks. I used their shampoo and conditioner every time I washed my hair. I am wondering if its worth getting done again and if the results will last longer the more times I have it done? I have shoulder length hair that is thin, naturally wavy and coarse.


----------



## blah956

mymeimei02 said:


> Update I got the BB in late September and my hair already started to frizz again. It is still manageable but now it gets curly and wavy easier. So mine lasted about 8 weeks. I used their shampoo and conditioner every time I washed my hair. I am wondering if its worth getting done again and if *the results will last longer the more times I have it done*? I have shoulder length hair that is thin, naturally wavy and coarse.


----------



## Swanky

It's supposed to be cumulative. . . . but I'm not finding that to be true really in my own experience.


----------



## blah956

i've found mine to last longer but i don't wash my hair as often. before i was washing my hair every day or every other day. so maybe my wash cycle (lol) is what makes it appear that way? 

my hair today isn't the same as it was when i got it in september but isn't the way it was when i got it for the first time after 6 weeks


----------



## rooldy1

I'm sorry but I had the rejuvenol and it is pricey and nothing more than a very expensive texturizer. People just go buy or have your hairdresser put in the designer touch texturizer for your type of hair mild, medium or course and it will be cheaper than keratin treatment ,  it will last longer and will keep your natural wave pattern so you can still wear your hair curly. I thought I was doing something better getting the rejuvenol - nope the designer touch I was doing was already the best thing out there. Just think on it.


----------



## lawchick

So it has been a week since my BB and I really like it.  I can't stop touching my hair!  I'm afraid it probably won't last too long since I wash my hair 3-4 times a week (that's not the problem) and I take really long hot showers shampooing my hair twice per shower.  I just don't feel my hair is clean with only 1 shampoo especially since I wash my hair after my long cardio workouts.  I think I'll be doing it again as soon as this wears off.


----------



## Swanky

Ack!  Can you stop washing twice? That's a real beating on your hair. 
I take long hot showers too but I don't let my hair down for it. I wash it immediately when I get in then put conditioner in it and twist it up and let it soak in for remainder of shower rinsing before I get out.


----------



## lawchick

That's a great idea!  I think I'm going to try shampooing right away and conditioning the rest of the shower.  I'm not sure I can do only one shampoo.  I've done it before and I just don't feel clean.  The first shampoo never suds enough because of the gunk in my hair.  The second one does suds up and I feel that the suds are what really gets it clean.  Am I weird?


----------



## blah956

lawchick said:


> That's a great idea!  I think I'm going to try shampooing right away and conditioning the rest of the shower.  I'm not sure I can do only one shampoo.  I've done it before and I just don't feel clean.  The first shampoo never suds enough because of the gunk in my hair.  The second one does suds up and I feel that the suds are what really gets it clean.  Am I weird?



maybe you should change shampoos to a different sulfate free shampoo?


----------



## Swanky

No, not weird. . .  but the sudsing is very stripping.  Natural oils, the proteins from the BB, etc. . . .
Don't put condition on top, just from the ponytail down.  If you're shampooing every single day - once in the shower is plenty.


----------



## mymeimei02

So I got my second BB treatment done a few days ago and I am wondering if she did not put enough heat on it. Its not as smooth or straight like the first time I've got it done.


----------



## Ranag

mymeimei02 said:


> So I got my second BB treatment done a few days ago and I am wondering if she did not put enough heat on it. Its not as smooth or straight like the first time I've got it done.


 
I am sorry this happened to you.  I got my second BB done yesterday, and it is even softer than the first time it was done.  Perhaps you should call your stylist and see if anything can be done?


----------



## lawchick

blah956 said:


> maybe you should change shampoos to a different sulfate free shampoo?


 It's like that with every shampoo I've ever used.


----------



## katie1221

law chick: have you tried using a clarifying shampoo that is designed to remove build up? i wouldn't use it every time you shower but once a week or so should be enough to remove that heavy product build up feeling.


----------



## lawchick

I tried a Neutrogena one years ago but not recently. Is it safe to use with the Brazilian Blowout? I washed my hair tonight and I really tried to get the first shampoo to suds but it just wouldn't. I did accidentally use too much Keihl's Argan oil a few days ago so I think that's why. The second shampoo suds up right away. I have shampoo without sodium or sulfates that has kertatin in it to try to make the effects of the BB last longer. However I was warned today by the girl working at the beauty supply store that too much keratin will make my hair brittle. Argh!


----------



## Lanier

^ As long as it doesn't have sodium chloride. I use Malibu Un-Do-Goo Sulfate-Free Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## Swanky

yes, too much protein/keratin will make the hair brittle and hard.  Use a moisturizing conditioner or a heavy moisture mask weekly to help that.
I use Avlon KeraCare clarifier once/week, it's sulfate free.
A little too much oil from the ponytail down is okay.  Try just shampooing roots.  You're not trying to strip hair completely, just cleanse.  Think of it like your skin . . . not too harsh.


----------



## purse collector

My hair is slightly wavy, frizzy and fine.  I had a BBO yesterday and was happy with the result.  Today I washed my hair and air dried it...I was expecting it to be straight considering my hair type.  Nope, my hair didn't dry straight its wavy but no frizz.  I really want straight hair.  I guess I'll try to blow-dry tomorrow and see.  So sad considering I paid $350 for it.


----------



## methcat

purse collector, the BB won't make your hair straight unless you get it many times. I've had a keratin treatment (three coppola, 4 BB i think, I can't keep them straight anymore) and my hair is not perfectly straight but it is a billion times straighter than it was before the BBs. my pics are all over this thread so I won't post more haha

you paid $350 for a treatment that will make your hair soft, shiny and frizz free. it is not a straightening treatment though! it should blow dry straight and flat iron quickly, but the only time my hair has ever been PERFECTLY straight after getting it was for the first month after my last two treatments, which is because i've had so many


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I need this again, desperately!! My hair deffinantly shows.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, this is NOT the answer if you want straight hair.  It usually will loosen curl, especially if you have some damage to your hair and it will fix frizz issues.


----------



## Snowfox

I had my hair rebonded Korean-style last year, and it left my hair really dry and somewhat thin (it was really harsh). Am looking to get this instead since I'm now scared to get rebonding again and think my scalp can't take another rebonding. Does any hair fall out after this because of the chemicals?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^None of mine has. But make sure you go to a certified stylist, because if applied wrong, it can (I think).


----------



## christymarie340

Ok-so forgive me if this question has been asked already (its a super long thread LOL!) but do you ladies that have done it, find that it changed your hair; ie: like a perm changes your hair...if that makes sense? After I had my son, my hair, actually only the back (front is stick strait) is super curly and now getting frizzy...but I'm always nervous doing anything to my hair. I appreciate any help


----------



## Swanky

Do you mean like damage?  It actually seems to improve hair quality. 
This is like a deep protein treatment. It eliminates frizz and can soften curls a bit.  It makes your hair much easier to style/dry/iron. 
It's temporary - like 8 weeks temp.


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks SMOT!


----------



## purse collector

methcat said:


> purse collector, the BB won't make your hair straight unless you get it many times. I've had a keratin treatment (three coppola, 4 BB i think, I can't keep them straight anymore) and my hair is not perfectly straight but it is a billion times straighter than it was before the BBs. my pics are all over this thread so I won't post more haha
> 
> you paid $350 for a treatment that will make your hair soft, shiny and frizz free. it is not a straightening treatment though! it should blow dry straight and flat iron quickly, but the only time my hair has ever been PERFECTLY straight after getting it was for the first month after my last two treatments, which is because i've had so many



I guess I was confused cuz when I googgled BB and showed me before and after pics...almost all the after pics the model's hair is straight.  Anyway, after I washed my hair I decided to blow-dry it...nothing special, just random drying and voila my hair is perfect.  No frizz...I guess 350 was worth it not to have frizz.

I wash my hair everyday and I can't stand not washing my hair...it this ok? I use all BB products.  Also, I feel that my hair is greasier...I'm tempted to use my pantene.  Has anyone has had oily hair after getting BB?


----------



## Swanky

The problem w/ after pics is the same problem w/ after pics anytime we leave a salon = the stylist gets our hair perfect and smooth. 
I've tried to remind people in this thread not to assume your hair will look the same after you wash it and style it youself just as anytime our hair is done at the salon they always seem to do it better. 
Kwim?


----------



## simplystephy

i have the coppola treatment in now, ive had it for about 5 months now, i loved it!...its fading alittle now, so im unsure if i want to do it again or get the japeneese treatment...


----------



## Swanky

Let's keep this about the BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT only please


----------



## meltor

ricera said:


> I've been following this thread for a little while because I was curious about this treatment.  Everyone seems very happy with their BB so I got my first one today!  This is the hair I had when I was eight years old:  soft, smooth and shiny!!!  DH loves it, mostly because I'm happy with the results, but also because of the way it flutters in the wind without getting all tangled.
> I'll update in a couple of weeks about how well it lasts, but for right now I am super-satisfied.  This forum was key in helping me decide to go for it so thanks to everyone who posted!
> Also, for tpfers in Colorado, I recommend Christy at the Luxe De Vil salon.  She was absolutely wonderful.



So, a few months later, are you still happy with your hair?  I am considering making an appointment at Luxe de Vil and would love to get an update!


----------



## marcolopolis

So yeah i just have a few general questions. I guess I should make it known that I am a guy.

My hair really isn't that long, just over 1 inch, so first, will the treatment be significantly cheaper, and second, should i let it grow out a little longer before I get it done? The thing is that my hair gets real frizzy and i rather do the treatment sooner than later. 

Also, since my hair is shorter, will the treatment not last as long?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Ask your stylist?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, it won't take long at all, the time intensive-ness is due to the amount of hair you have.
Are you trying to grow it out? If not, I would bother.


----------



## susu1978

I just got my brazilian blow out last week, and boy do I love it...no need to worry about frizz or blow dry.
I do wanted to see if we can compare the prices of the treatment from different parts of the world.

What do you think ladies???


----------



## Swanky

Go ahead, I posted mine in this thread already as well as a few other people.


----------



## methcat

hey ladies!

here are two pictures of my natural, air dried hair. just a refresher, here's my keratin treatment history

March 2009 - 1st Coppola treatment
May 2009 - 2nd Coppola treatment
August 2009 - 3rd Coppola treatment
January 2010 - 1st Brazilian Blowout
May 2010 - 2nd Brazilian Blowout
August 2010 - 3rd Brazilian Blowout











I normally would go and get a Brazilian Blowout in January while I'm home from school, but due to all the recent drama regarding formaldehyde and the fact that my hair is still incredibly frizz-free and far from how it was originally, I think I'm going to hold off!


----------



## lushfashionista

methcat, your hair looks so good!

I finally bit the bullet and made an appointment for Wednesday. I hope I get results as amazing as all of you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just got my blowout 7 days ago. For reference I have straight hair but wanted the treatment because of the high moisture and humidity where I live.  My hair would frizz out and the blow-dry time and flat straightening was taking so much time since my hair is past the middle of my back.  OMG I love my hair now! No frizz ever, no flat ironing and dries in half the time!


----------



## susu1978

after the treatment are you using any shamppo or the post treatment shampoo as my stylist was recommending but I am quite happy with my existing shampoo so I decided not to change.


----------



## susu1978

oh yes and I paid $ 400 USD for this but worth every penny


----------



## pixiejenna

Any one have a salon they can recomend near the Portland Or area? My neice wants to have one but I tend to be leary to go off the BB website only wiht out a recomendation. I had a very bad experiance doing that with Minx last summer, the salon we went to was horriable and the nail tech was completly unprofressional.


----------



## princesskara

^ I do not know of one, but I then went on to look up the salons on other sites to see what people said about them and then chose.


----------



## Needanotherbag

susu1978 said:


> after the treatment are you using any shamppo or the post treatment shampoo as my stylist was recommending but I am quite happy with my existing shampoo so I decided not to change.



Absolutely I am using both the bb shampoo and conditioner. After spending this much i am going to make sure it lasts as long as it can.  I also am using the hair mask once a week.


----------



## xlovely

I have an appointment for a BB and haircut on the 4th. I have naturally straight long Asian hair. My expectations aren't too high because I know it wont be a dramatic change, but I'm hoping to restore shine and make my hair lay differently (I hate how it lays right now). Also, can the stylist make my hair have more volume and body? My hair is quite flat right now


----------



## Swanky

no, it won't give it more body or volume, it removes frizz and relaxes some of the curl/makes it easier to blow dry straight.


----------



## Needanotherbag

xlovely said:


> I have an appointment for a BB and haircut on the 4th. I have naturally straight long Asian hair. My expectations aren't too high because I know it wont be a dramatic change, but I'm hoping to restore shine and make my hair lay differently (I hate how it lays right now). Also, can the stylist make my hair have more volume and body? My hair is quite flat right now



It will lay even flatter...I have naturally straight hair and the bb took away all the frizz and it lays flat and stick straight now...before I could only get it stick straight with a flat iron.


----------



## Dee.

I've heard Brazilian Blowout was banned in Canada, because it contains high levels of formaldehyde and was making peoples hair fall out. :/


----------



## *Jem*

Update:

So I'm on week 8 of my first BB. I can tell that it's starting to wearing off a little. I wash my hair once a week with BB products and then use the BB serum. Theses have been the best 8 weeks for doing my hair.  I spend 20 minutes blowing out my hair and that's it. It's straight and awesome. I could go back in with the flat iron and get it super flat but I'm far too lazy. I'm definitely having it done again at the end of the month.


----------



## Swanky

Yea!!!!!  I was worried you wouldn't get the results you wanted. Where'd you go?


----------



## platinum_girly

methcat said:


>


 
You have seriously very pretty hair


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I found someone who does BB much closer to my house!! The salon is litterally minutes away. BB round 2, coming soon!!


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea!!!!!  I was worried you wouldn't get the results you wanted. Where'd you go?



Me?

I went to Pure and Healthy Salon in Irving. The owner did my hair


----------



## Swanky

Yes you!


----------



## OSheaPunk

I just wanted to resurrect this thread to say that I have had this done 3 times now. 

Like others have said, it does not straighten your hair. I still feel like my hair is not socially acceptable just air dried. However, my blow-dry time is greatly reduced and it looks good all day after being blown out...as opposed to before when it started to frizz up after a couple hours. 

I go to a place in Chicago and it only costs $250. It depends on the neighborhood because the first place I went to was around $350. You just have to call around. 

I will continue to do it as long as I have the disposable income. Nothing I have ever done or tried as been as effective as this. I also almost never have to flat iron anymore either.


----------



## lawchick

Update on my BB. I got mine done around November 11. I still had to flat iron my hair but it went really, really fast (7ish minutes for waist length hair) for the first few weeks and one flat iron was all I needed until my next wash. Before the BB when I slept my hair got wavy and I had to flat iron again in the morning. Also, after washing my hair had no curl, only waves even if I tried to encourage the curl.

I would say the BB lasted about 4 weeks before it started fading just a little. I had to spend a little more time after the 4 week mark flat ironing. At the 10 week mark it was almost all gone. It's sort of in the in between stage. It takes too much time to flat iron but it's not as curly as it was before the BB even with curl creme and drying my hair upside down while scrunching with a diffuser. 

Since my first BB I washed my hair only 3-4 times a week. I alternated with Pravana and Pureology shampoo and conditioner. I liked the BB. I'm going to do it one more time next week since I already paid for it through Groupon but I don't think I'll do it again after that. I cannot imagine flat ironing my hair in the summer. I'll just wear it curly. Plus the flat ironing has damaged my ends. It was fun having straight hair though!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've had mine now for 6 weeks now and am so happy with the results - I never flat iron, and even walking in the rain my hair does not frizz at all.  My hair was straight to begin with, so it really did well with the blowout.  My hair has grown about a half inch, and since that half inch doesnt have the treatment, it lifts my hair up away from my scalp, whereas right after the blowout my hair was so stick straight that it was flat against my head.  I'm loving it now even more than before.  I need to get my roots colored in the next two weeks, I'm nervous it will affect the blowout, but we'll see.    I will for sure be getting the BB again as needed, its completely changed how I feel about my hair.


----------



## lizavet8

My only question is...why did I wait so long for this?  I'm not even going to tell you guys how much it is out here in the west...it's really reasonable.  I'm about 6 weeks in, and this is the first time I've worn my hair down in years.  Yes, there are levels of formaldehyde in all these treatments, but the levels do fall below those considered toxic.  

My question is...Can I just redo this at 10 weeks or so?  For you ladies who've had this done multiple times, is there any build-up/breakage?  

If the FDA takes this off the market, I'm moving to another country.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! If it's the true Brazilian Blowout brand it's safe to do every 10-12 weeks.  They say that each time you do it you should actually be able to go longer next time.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ITA - I'll fly to another country to get it if they stop doing it here in the states LOL...it has really changed my life that much!  I'm at week 8 and just starting to notice it fading...still frizz free though!


----------



## lizavet8

Thank you so much for the response!  I should also mention for anyone who might be curious, I had heavy highlighting the same day (before the brazilian,) to no adverse effects.


----------



## Allisonfaye

OSheaPunk said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this thread to say that I have had this done 3 times now.
> 
> Like others have said, it does not straighten your hair. I still feel like my hair is not socially acceptable just air dried. However, my blow-dry time is greatly reduced and it looks good all day after being blown out...as opposed to before when it started to frizz up after a couple hours.
> 
> I go to a place in Chicago and it only costs $250. It depends on the neighborhood because the first place I went to was around $350. You just have to call around.
> 
> I will continue to do it as long as I have the disposable income. Nothing I have ever done or tried as been as effective as this. I also almost never have to flat iron anymore either.



You also have to be really careful that you are getting the right thing. I went to one place in Lincoln Park and it didn't last AT ALL. These treatments don't usually last very long for me. My hair is very thick and coarse.


----------



## imlvholic

Hi guys, i know this BB. Is getting so popular & i dont want to alarm everyone here, but just now, FOX 5 news just mentioned that studies found Brazilian Blowout has high dosage of some dangerous chemical (i don't remember the name but was mentioned) that cause cancer. You can probably see the whole topic @ there website. This is freaking me out, as i was thinking of trying it.


----------



## missbanff

Trust no-one. 

http://nomoredirtylooks.com/tag/brazilian-blowout/


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Interesting read, but, I'd say the author is a little over dramatic.  I didn't experience any coughing, needing eye goggles, or any side effects other than really pretty, frizz free hair.  

My stylist is going to a training soon on the new version of BB, which is supposed to be free of any carcinogens and risk to stylists. (there really was not a risk to the customer)


----------



## missbanff

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Interesting read, but, I'd say the author is a little over dramatic.  I didn't experience any coughing, needing eye goggles, or any side effects other than really pretty, frizz free hair.
> 
> My stylist is going to a training soon on the new version of BB, which is supposed to be free of any carcinogens and risk to stylists. (there really was not a risk to the customer)



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

The only reason I posted this is that I JUST finished reading this book, and remembered that the whole reason the authors started the research process was because of a BB.

If you've ever read "Skinny *****", it's much like that- only for the personal care/cosmetic industry. The authors have provided footnotes and sources for all of their research and everything is well documented. So I'd say that the things presented in the book are more than opinion, if YKWIM.

I'm not saying that by reading this, everyone should discontinue BB's or throw out all their cosmetics. We're by and large all adults and can make our own decisions based on information that we are presented with. Education is key, though, in my mind.

Not trying to stir the pot.


----------



## *Jem*

Just wanted to add...I'm at 20 weeks with my BB. It's almost worn off, I have to run a flat iron quickly through my hair after washing. It's still nothing like pre BB though! Thankfully I'm having it done again next week


----------



## Swanky

I SOO ned another one!


----------



## Fishfood

^^ girl me too lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I SOO ned another one!



Yep me too!  I've got an appt in 10 days...going to be a loooong ten days lol!  Mine lasted 14 weeks though


----------



## sprinkies

i'm getting this done tomorrow!!! ahh! i'll post befores and afters


----------



## lily25

missbanff said:


> Trust no-one.
> 
> http://nomoredirtylooks.com/tag/brazilian-blowout/


Very interesting. I never tried BB, but I tried another techique that was widely advertised by L'Oreal, and lost half my hair, not immeadiatelly but in a course of a few weeks after the treatment. Not only it didn't work, my hair was as curly/frizzy etc as ever, it made them even more coarse, and I was really sad about the hair loss. I had to chop them in a bob and had them in a pony tail for almost a year to hide the bald spots.
So having this bad experince from hair straightening treatments, I will never ever try any kind of chemical treatment again, no matter how good it looks on others. I try to make amends with my Mediterranean hair, I try to style them in ways that suit my lifestyle so I will not be scared of rain, pools, the sea etc. If I want tame hair I make an extra effort and blow dry them briefly and then setting them with big velcro curlers. It takes a bit of a time but the result is shiny bouncy healthy hair. Plus who knows what are the long term health issues repeated treatments can cause. I suppose some of the women that try this treatment want to have healthy babies someday, why would they poison their body with chemicals like that?


----------



## Allisonfaye

The good thing is that more salons are doing them and now the price is coming down a bit. I found a place that I know for a fact is using the right stuff because I researched it and they charge $200 instead of the $300 I used to pay at my regular salon.


----------



## sprinkies

here's my pics! this took 3 hours today and $480 bucks after tip and buying the BB products. it was def the brand brazillion blowout i got. i'm in love so far!

Before just blow dried with a flat brush:












After:











this is obviously right after leaving the salon but all she did was blow dry it and BAM it looks like that!? i'm so happy with my hair right now. i am hoping to get 4-5 months out of this since i bought the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Looks fabulous sprinkies!


----------



## fabae

lily25 said:


> Very interesting. I never tried BB, but I tried another techique that was widely advertised by L'Oreal, and lost half my hair, not immeadiatelly but in a course of a few weeks after the treatment. Not only it didn't work, my hair was as curly/frizzy etc as ever, it made them even more coarse, and I was really sad about the hair loss. I had to chop them in a bob and had them in a pony tail for almost a year to hide the bald spots.
> So having this bad experince from hair straightening treatments, I will never ever try any kind of chemical treatment again, no matter how good it looks on others. I try to make amends with my Mediterranean hair, I try to style them in ways that suit my lifestyle so I will not be scared of rain, pools, the sea etc. If I want tame hair I make an extra effort and blow dry them briefly and then setting them with big velcro curlers. It takes a bit of a time but the result is shiny bouncy healthy hair. Plus who knows what are the long term health issues repeated treatments can cause. I suppose some of the women that try this treatment want to have healthy babies someday, why would they poison their body with chemicals like that?


 
See, what happened to your hair is why I keep hesitating (and probably will forever).  I'm not willing to suffer through that.  I've been thinking about finding a salon who has someone who's really good at styling naturally thick, wavy hair who can just show me how to make the best of what I was born with.  (I've been blowdrying and straightening for about 15 years now, so I don't know how to make what I naturally have look decent.  Since I live in a hot, humid place with summer coming, though, I think it's time to figure it out.  Can't fight nature.)


----------



## lily25

^ My advice is to avoid hairdressers who love layering the hair, they make thick wavy hair look at their worse when left to dry naturally, and leaving you with the only choice of straightening it all the time. Try to find a long (longer than below chin length at least) style with not too much layering. And also find products to help with the frizzing, several oils work well, my favorite is Monoi from Klorane, really depends what is available on your area and what works for your hair.


----------



## disc0ball

Anyone try the Brazilian Blowout Zero???

http://brazilianblowout.com/zero-faqs


----------



## NYCBelle

^Interested to hear about the Zero as well

http://amominredhighheels.com/brazilian-blowout-compare-original-solution/


----------



## Victoria2

The salon I go to offers it, but my stylist said it really only works for fine hair.  I've had no problems with the "original" and have very thick coarse hair, so don't plan to try it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ive heard the Zero doesnt last as long and isnt giving the desired non frizz result...for the price and time it takes, ill be sticking with the original.


----------



## disc0ball

Ugh. This is not good news. I was actually looking forward to it since I wanted my hair to stay wavy/have body, but with no frizz. I didn't want straight hair at all--as I found the Brazillian Blowout did make my hair straight-ish. But if this doesn't even take the frizz away, that sucks.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I haven't gotten one since July! It's time, I want to get one before the summer heat. A salon closer to me started offering them, I'm happy


----------



## *Jem*

Victoria2 said:


> The salon I go to offers it, but my stylist said it really only works for fine hair.  I've had no problems with the "original" and have very thick coarse hair, so don't plan to try it.



Whoops did not see that you were talking about the zero n

Also I'm loving my hair after my 2nd BB. My hair dries just a bit wavy. Woo hoo!


----------



## missbanff

UPDATE:

http://nomoredirtylooks.com/ *Breaking: Federal Government Issues Brazilian Blowout  and Hair Straightening Warning*

                                                   Posted by Us  on April 12, 2011  





 If this news is any indication, salons may soon require hazmat suits  for its workers Thats hyperbole, of course, but:
The Department of Labor has issued an  official immediate safety warning about  formaldehyde-containing hair-smoothing  products like the Brazilian  Blowout. This is _big_ newsHUGE*and speaks to how much things  really are (slowly) changing when it comes to the wild west of chemicals  used in cosmetics and cosmetic procedures.​ Federal OSHA is recommending that salons that carry out the procedure  follow the following guidelines:


Give workers respirators
Give employees appropriate gloves and other personal protective   equipment (e.g., face shield, chemical splash goggles,   chemical-resistant aprons)
Post signs at entryways to any area where formaldehyde is above   OSHAs limit**
Tell workers about the health effects of formaldehyde
 Writing:
 Recent reports from Oregon OSHA,  California OSHA,  and now Federal OSHA should alert salon owners and  stylists to look  closely at the hair smoothing products they are using  to see if they  contain methylene glycol, formalin, methylene oxide,  paraform, formic  aldehyde, methanal, oxomethane, oxymethylene, or CAS  Number 50-00-0.   All of these are names for or treated as formaldehyde  under OSHAs  Formaldehyde standard.  Products containing them can  expose workers to  formaldehyde; employers who manufacture, import,  distribute, or use the  products must follow OSHAs formaldehyde  standard.
 The Environmental Working Group also has a new report out called Flat  Out Risky that is loaded with information we havent had a chance  to sift through yet (we just wanted to get this information out to  you!).
 Also, note that the hazard warning cites new lab reports in which  formaldehyde-free products proved to contain formaldehyde after all.  So in case you were still wondering about whether or not you should do  it, and whether or not that greener Brazilian blowout really is,  consider this your answer!
_*Big kisses to anyone who gets that reference._
_** OSHAs limit is 0.75 parts of formaldehyde per million parts  (or ppm) of air during an  8-hour work shift or 2 ppm during any  15-minute period._


----------



## blah956

maybe i should hurry up and get one done before it is just plain out outlawed? lol


----------



## Swanky

right? lol!


----------



## tanj

^^^wow i was thinking of starting to get a Brazilian blowout but damn it does look like that's not gonna be happening,lol


----------



## Swanky

look at the actual #s, they're not that alarming.  If it were that bad, they'd ban it.


----------



## Rondafaye

Here is a more narrative version of the OSHA warning:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/13/brazilian-blowout-hazard-alert-osha_n_848741.html

Also, Mary Louise Parker of Weeds says in this interview that having a Brazilian Blowout made her hair fall out (or contributed to hair loss): 

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...ouise-parker-and-charlie-mars/?ref=t-magazine

I did not have the Brazilian Blowout, but did have the Coppola Keratin straightening. I lost lots of hair; it clogged the drain completely twice. I've never had an experience like that before or since.


----------



## tezzzzy

I have lost so much hair from this brazilia blowout please don't do it. For anyone that is has happened to when did it stop falling out?


----------



## blah956

mine never fell out


----------



## Swanky

I had it 3 times - no hair loss and had beautiful results.


----------



## Rondafaye

tezzzzy said:


> I have lost so much hair from this brazilia blowout please don't do it. For anyone that is has happened to when did it stop falling out?



Mine was the Coppola, not the Brazilian, so my fallout might not be the same as yours. I have very fine hair that is wavy in texture (not coarse or super curly). I would say that mine stopped shedding copiously after about six weeks. For six weeks, though, there was lots of hair in my wide-tooth comb. My hair was too flat for me after the treatment and I noticed my tub was draining slowly. Guess what? It was hair. Disgusting. It actually clogged the tub drain twice and then it finally stopped. It's back to normal now. 

I know this doesn't happen to everyone. But me? Never again.


----------



## Tracy

Part of me really believes the horror stories of hair loss from BB or any BKT have to be improper application. It is imperative that the solution never touches the scalp and I think it's possible in some of these cases, that's what has happened.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just had my second blowout, it was done at the same salon as the first, by the stylist I've seen for quite some time.  But this time something is off...she applied the solution all over my head, then combed it through each layer, clipping each layer up.  When all hair had been soaked with solution, she ran the flat iron over each section about 8 times vs the 3 times each section last time.  My hair has this odd smell now, like burnt chemicals and although the results seem to be the same as last time, something seems different.  

Could she have used the new version of BB vs the original solution I had last time?  Is there a different way to apply the new version?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Rondafaye said:


> Mine was the Coppola, not the Brazilian, so my fallout might not be the same as yours. I have very fine hair that is wavy in texture (not coarse or super curly). I would say that mine stopped shedding copiously after about six weeks. For six weeks, though, there was lots of hair in my wide-tooth comb. My hair was too flat for me after the treatment and I noticed my tub was draining slowly. Guess what? It was hair. Disgusting. It actually clogged the tub drain twice and then it finally stopped. It's back to normal now.
> 
> I know this doesn't happen to everyone. But me? Never again.



This scares me...I'm so sorry it happened to you.  I think I am going to change salons and start getting my blowout done elsewhere...


----------



## Swanky

it's likely she over-did the heat 
My stylist owns his salon and he said there's only been 1 mistake made/1 unhappy customer w/ the BB and it was because the stylist ironed it too many times.

I agree, improper application is likely the cause for any unhappiness.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Thats what I'm thinking too.  My hair looks and feels perfect again, but its been 4 days and in the shower I can still smell that burnt chemical smell.   I hope mt hair isnt damaged under the keratin.


----------



## Victoria2

I've been doing it for about a year and a half now.  Love the results, and have had absolutely no problems.  My next one is in two weeks.


----------



## annaspanna33

Ladies, I wonder if you can help (sorry if this has been asked/answered previously in the thread) - Is it OK to get colour and BB done on the same day (colour first)? 

So far, I've only had 3 brazilian blowdries and was told to leave at least a week in between colouring and having the treatment (the first time I had it done, I had colour too and the results weren't great). I've now found a salon here in the UK that do the Brazilian Blowout, and, although the technician said it would be OK to get colour the same day, I thought I'd double check  TIA.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My stylist actually recommends getting both on the same day, the blowout seals in the color...also, depending on the color product, applying color after the blowout can strip some of the keratin out of your hair.  Both of my treatments I've had color applied on the same day, first the color, then the BB.  Makes my color last so long, and gives it such a deep shiny finish!


----------



## annaspanna33

Needanotherbag said:


> My stylist actually recommends getting both on the same day, the blowout seals in the color...also, depending on the color product, applying color after the blowout can strip some of the keratin out of your hair.  Both of my treatments I've had color applied on the same day, first the color, then the BB.  Makes my color last so long, and gives it such a deep shiny finish!



Ah, great, thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine

I just had a full head of highlights and the treatment on the same day and it came out great. This is my second treatment.


----------



## Jaanoo

after see all u girls' results ... i wish the salons here offered the treatment...


----------



## annaspanna33

Sunshine said:


> I just had a full head of highlights and the treatment on the same day and it came out great. This is my second treatment.



Thats good to hear - I was also planning on having a full head of highlights, so that's very reassuring!! Can't wait to have it done now - especially as I can skip the no-washing for 3 days


----------



## Adore

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Thats what I'm thinking too.  My hair looks and feels perfect again, but its been 4 days and in the shower I can still smell that burnt chemical smell.   I hope mt hair isnt damaged under the keratin.



wow that's a while to still be able to smell it!  Hopefully it all goes back to normal soon.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^its better now, no burnt smell anymore.  Still a fan of BB, but most likely am going to find a new stylist.


----------



## sparkyjt

Had my first BB done Sat and have to say I'm pretty disappointed.  I have since found out the salon is not listed on the BB website even though they advertise as doing BB.  My hair is naturally a little wavy,but mostly straight, with lots of flyaways so according to what the BB website says it should have been perfect for me.  My hair seems to be worse now than before.  I washed it for the first time yesterday (24 hours after BB) and let it airdry to see what the difference was.  My hair was even more poofy and to make matters worse, it felt thicker too. On a positive note it did have more of a silky feel.  The stylist was running behind and seemed to be rushing when she was ironing it with the stuff in it so I'm guessing that, combined with it most likely not being the BB brand, was the problem. 
I was really hoping for better results especially with my hair type... I was expecting to be able to let it airdry and it look "ok" or at worse blowdry it and it look good with no iron.  This morn for work, I did the same old routine I always do and I still have flyaways and a little bit of poof.  Am I expecting too much?  The stylist kept saying it was a smoothing treatment, not a straightening, but I'm not even seeing much smoothing, if any.  
I really don't want to give up on it, but not sure what to do.  I don't want her to do it again though. How soon could I get it redone by a better salon?  Any one else in the same boat?


----------



## blah956

the quality of the BB sounds bad. your experience wasn't mine and it shouldn't have been yours. i guess it is possible that the staff at the salon isn't trained or certified to do a BB and they simply bought the products to do a BB.


----------



## sparkyjt

Thanks Blah.  I read such rave reviews here that I wanted it so bad!  I don't know whether to call her and complain or what.  It really makes me mad they advertise BB and they aren't on the BB website as a salon.  I was $250 to have it done.  I am certain it was either an inferior product or lousy processing by the stylist because based on the pics and reviews here I know my hair should have came out very smooth and straight.


----------



## blah956

You should say something. I know that a place here left my scalp burning and then had me sign a waiver saying if my BB was bad, it was because I didn't buy the BB shampoo and conditioner. Lies!


----------



## lawchick

sparkyjt said:


> Thanks Blah. I read such rave reviews here that I wanted it so bad! I don't know whether to call her and complain or what. It really makes me mad they advertise BB and they aren't on the BB website as a salon. I was $250 to have it done. I am certain it was either an inferior product or lousy processing by the stylist because based on the pics and reviews here I know my hair should have came out very smooth and straight.


 
Call them!!  Don't wait too long, do it right away.  Tell them exactly what your concerns are.  They should do the right thing and offer to re do it.  If they don't I would ask for them to re do it.  If they refuse that's when I would ask about their certification.  

Do you know what type of flat iron was used?  It has to be at least 450 degrees to work properly.  Next time they should pass the flat iron a few times over each section of hair to really "bake" the solution in.


----------



## Swanky

It was or WAS NOT the BB brand?


----------



## sparkyjt

Swanky - I'm not sure.  They advertise as being "Brazilian Blowout" but when I went to the BB website they were not listed.  I didn't check that before hand.  The stylist said they use the BB Zero when I called and "interviewed" her before having it done. 

Lawchick - She only passed the iron over each section once and seemed to be rushing since she had another client waiting.  I didn't look at the iron to see what brand it was. 

I am going to call today when I get off work and see what she says.  

We just moved from HI to GA and I can honestly say one of the worst parts was leaving my stylist there.  He was awesome.  It is so hard trying to figure out which are the better salons here.  I've always used more upscale salons since my hair is something I don't skimp on.   I am starting to think there aren't any in my area (Augusta)... I might have to drive to Atlanta every few months for a hair day!


----------



## Swanky

I hate to add info to this thread if we aren't sure. . .  KWIM? 
There should've been a bottle there on her station that said clearly BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT.


----------



## sparkyjt

She didn't bring it out to her station that I am aware of, if she did, I didn't notice the box.  She went to the back and came out with a bowl that she used to brush it onto my hair with.  She said they use the Zero formulation, but I don't know why that salon doesn't show up on the BB website if it's legitimate BB.


----------



## Swanky

I've heard less happy reviews w/ the "Zero".  I won't try it, the regular version has been so great for me I won't change!


----------



## Tracy

I think many people, including salon owners and staff, are lax in their terminology and they use the terms "brazilian blowout" as the blanket term for a "brazilian keratin treatment"--which is the actual term. 
It's pretty widespread too, I heard it on the Today show and read it in a magazine. 

That could be where some confusion comes in but Sparky, in your case it sounds like you did get BB Zero.


----------



## sparkyjt

Swanky - I'll bet that's the problem then.  I will be sure to find a salon that does the regular one rather than the Zero next time.  

Do you guys know how long I should wait to have it redone?  I don't want to fry my hair!


----------



## TonLeeStyle

Try an organic option, such as KeraGreen. Your results will be better and you wouldnt have taken a month off your life for a toxic chemical to be burned into your head.


----------



## sparkyjt

TonLee - the BB Zero is plant derived so I don't think it emits any toxic chemicals.


----------



## sparkyjt

I just found the treatment sheet on the BB website.  The stylist definitely did it wrong.  It says for Zero to do 1-2 inch sections and go over each w/ iron 7-8 times.  She only did ONE pass over each section and was rushed.  No freakin wonder I didn't get a good result.  I'm going to send her that sheet!


----------



## Swanky

7-8 times?!  That could damage IMO. Are you blonde? I know blonde hair doesn't need the heat up quite as high. 
The treatment itself isn't damaging, you can do it again soon if you wanted.


----------



## blah956

if it is the BB Zero, wouldn't 7 to 8 times affect the hair differently than the regular BB formula?


----------



## sparkyjt

That's what the treatment sheet says.  You can find it here: http://www.brazilianblowout.com/zero-treatment


----------



## sparkyjt

It's step 6.


----------



## sparkyjt

Swanky, no I'm a really dark brown.


----------



## Swanky

I'm talking purely about heat damage 
7 swipes of a very hot straightener isn't good.  I'd rather go for the original BB formula and wear a mask.


----------



## sparkyjt

I would have preferred the regular treatment and asked for it, but they said they only do Zero.  Lesson learned!  I will be going somewhere else next time.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm talking purely about heat damage
> 7 swipes of a very hot straightener isn't good.  I'd rather go for the original BB formula and wear a mask.



Exactly!  Remember I was suspicious last month of my BB because she went 7 to 8 times over each section, and my hair smelled like chemicals for almost two weeks after...im very sure she used the Zero even though I was clear I only wanted the original.  i have dark hair, so the damage may be minimal, but I notice my texture is not the same as when I got the BB Original.


----------



## Swanky

Yes!!!

Not cool {no pun intended }

My stylist owns the salon and said he's had ONE complaint about BB ever and he knows for a fact that the stylist that did it passed the iron too many times.


----------



## disc0ball

Hmm. Yeah, I had bought a Groupon for a BB Zero at high-rated salon in early March, right when it came out. While I regret buying it that quickly, I will go and try it to see what happens. A recent review for the same salon was a girl who got a Groupon for the BB Zero, didn't like the way it came out, went back, and they re-did the original formula. So if that has to happen, then so be it.


----------



## ang3lina33

The BB results are just amazing. I am loving the before and after pics. I am the type of gal that has to see first to believe!


----------



## saira1214

I've have been getting the BKT for over a year now. I do like the results, but for some reason some treatments last longer than others.  The last treatment I received was about two months ago and it already seems to be fading.  My hair has felt extremely dry and is getting really knotty (I have very curly hair).  I detangle in the shower with conditioner and a widetooth comb, however, large amounts of hair are coming out onto the comb.  Has anyone else had this experience or have any advice? I've been deep conditioning like none other, but my hair still feels extremely dry.


----------



## blah956

saira1214 said:


> I've have been getting the BKT for over a year now. I do like the results, but for some reason some treatments last longer than others.  The last treatment I received was about two months ago and it already seems to be fading.  My hair has felt extremely dry and is getting really knotty (I have very curly hair).  I detangle in the shower with conditioner and a widetooth comb, however, large amounts of hair are coming out onto the comb.  Has anyone else had this experience or have any advice? I've been deep conditioning like none other, but my hair still feels extremely dry.



bkt is different from bb. maybe you should open a new thread?


----------



## saira1214

blah956 said:


> bkt is different from bb. maybe you should open a new thread?


 
I guess there has been confusion within this thread. I will start a new one. Thanks.


----------



## annaspanna33

I'm finally getting this done this weekend - can't wait!!


----------



## Swanky

No confusion, this is just a BB thread   It's in the title, but gets muddy in here when people want to post about the other treatments unfortunately.
I think there's already at least 1 BKT thread if you look.


----------



## schadenfreude

I think I'm going to do this the next time I get color and my extensions lifted... but am already having a lot of anxiety about it. Mostly worried about losing body in the hair.

Will it still hold a curl or any other shape put into it by a flat iron or curling iron?

What happens if you use random shampoos and conditioners that aren't "BB approved"? I just bought a bunch of Kerastase and LOVE it, would be bummed if I couldn't use it anymore.


----------



## disc0ball

schadenfreude said:


> I think I'm going to do this the next time I get color and my extensions lifted... but am already having a lot of anxiety about it. Mostly worried about losing body in the hair.
> 
> Will it still hold a curl or any other shape put into it by a flat iron or curling iron?
> 
> What happens if you use random shampoos and conditioners that aren't "BB approved"? I just bought a bunch of Kerastase and LOVE it, would be bummed if I couldn't use it anymore.



I'm pretty sure the products that you use just have to be sulfate-free. Check the ingredients of your Keratase products.


----------



## Swanky

schadenfreude said:


> I think I'm going to do this the next time I get color and my extensions lifted... but am already having a lot of anxiety about it. Mostly worried about losing body in the hair.
> 
> Will it still hold a curl or any other shape put into it by a flat iron or curling iron?
> 
> What happens if you use random shampoos and conditioners that aren't "BB approved"? I just bought a bunch of Kerastase and LOVE it, would be bummed if I couldn't use it anymore.



You will not lose body at all, all this does is add keratin back into your hair where it's been damaged.  So the more damage you have the better the results.  Because it's adding keratin back, the cuticle is smoother = smoother hair.  It's not a straightener at all. 
I curled my hair all the time w/ it 
Kerastase is not sulfate-free unfort.  It's also my favorite so I used it once/week and sulfate -free other brands the rest of the time.
I like Coppolla's Keratin shampoo/cond line.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Thanks you guys. What happens if you use products with sulfates in them? You go back to frizzy more quickly?


----------



## Swanky

yes, it basically breaks it back down/removes it faster.


----------



## Nicole429

Got mine done today and I LOVE it.  My hair is so much smoother.  I can't wait to see how long it takes to do my hair tomorrow...hopefully quicker than normal!


----------



## ilvoelv

My sister did this and loved the results. I did the Japanese straightening and its been over a year and my hair is still straight!


----------



## Needanotherbag

schadenfreude said:


> I think I'm going to do this the next time I get color and my extensions lifted... but am already having a lot of anxiety about it. Mostly worried about losing body in the hair.
> 
> Will it still hold a curl or any other shape put into it by a flat iron or curling iron?
> 
> What happens if you use random shampoos and conditioners that aren't "BB approved"? I just bought a bunch of Kerastase and LOVE it, would be bummed if I couldn't use it anymore.



Yep, your hair will still hold a curl from a flat iron or curling iron, no worries!  I'd stay far away from any shampoo with sulfates in it - I have several bottles shelved for a later date of my favorite shampoos pre-BB.  The sulfates will strip out the Keratin quickly, within weeks, so definitely use the BB products (which are wonderful, and I'd even use them if I didnt have a BB, they are just that lovely)


----------



## floridagal23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, it basically breaks it back down/removes it faster.



Just to follow up on this point - I had my first BB last May and have been getting them every 4 months or so. I decided to use a "regular" (IE with sulfates) shampoo for the last 2 weeks because I knew I had a BB appointment coming up and didn't want to keep using my expensive Morrocan Oil shampoo and conditioner..and I had a huge container of frederic fekkai color safe that I felt bad about throwing out. Holy moly - the BB (which usually lasts a long time for me) totally disappeared and now I am desperate for an appointment.

So, FYI - using a non-sulfate-free shampoo is just a terrible idea.


----------



## disc0ball

floridagal23 said:


> Just to follow up on this point - I had my first BB last May and have been getting them every 4 months or so. I decided to use a "regular" (IE with sulfates) shampoo for the last 2 weeks because I knew I had a BB appointment coming up and didn't want to keep using my expensive Morrocan Oil shampoo and conditioner..and I had a huge container of frederic fekkai color safe that I felt bad about throwing out. Holy moly - the BB (which usually lasts a long time for me) totally disappeared and now I am desperate for an appointment.
> 
> So, FYI - using a non-sulfate-free shampoo is just a terrible idea.



the Fekkai color safe isn't sulfate free? I thought most 'color safe' shampoos/conditioners are sulfate-free, since the sulfates break down color quickly, too.


----------



## floridagal23

disc0ball said:


> the Fekkai color safe isn't sulfate free? I thought most 'color safe' shampoos/conditioners are sulfate-free, since the sulfates break down color quickly, too.



I got my first BB at Fekkai Soho (when they used to do it - they've since stopped after the formaldahyde stuff became more publicized and now I think they only do one kind of straightening) and they handed me the fekkai natural line and told me none of their other shampoos/condiitoners were "safe" for the bb. A "sulfate" is the #2 ingredient on the technician color care shampoo.

I have also used with success the l'oreal sulfate-free line and my favorite, the moroccan oil shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## disc0ball

floridagal23 said:


> I got my first BB at Fekkai Soho (when they used to do it - they've since stopped after the formaldahyde stuff became more publicized and now I think they only do one kind of straightening) and they handed me the fekkai natural line and told me none of their other shampoos/condiitoners were "safe" for the bb. A "sulfate" is the #2 ingredient on the technician color care shampoo.
> 
> I have also used with success the l'oreal sulfate-free line and my favorite, the moroccan oil shampoo/conditioner.



Gotcha. Yeah, normally with the BB I use the BB-branded line, which I have no issue with. After I got my most recent coloring done, I got the L'Oreal color lock/sulfate-free shampoo, since I was away from home and didn't bring my shampoo. I like it enough as a quick buy, but I'm slowly researching other shampoos. I really loved the samples of Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Nourishing (http://www.kiehls.com/Olive-Fruit-O...default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=hair-olive-fruit)  shampoo/conditioner, especially since my head has been so dry this winter. But before I buy it, I need to make sure its sulfate-free.


----------



## Swanky

yea, you can't count on color-safe lines


----------



## lawchick

I was wondering whether anyone has noticed a change in their hair texture after stopping the BB.  I'm on my third one and I'm going to do a fourth soon but I'm afraid it might change my natural curls.  I want to be able to go back to my old curls when I'm tired of the BB.


----------



## Swanky

I've had 4-5 and don't notice a difference in my texture. I haven't had one in about 9 mos.


----------



## schadenfreude

OK... so, playing devil's advocate here. If the BB doesn't change your texture (from coarse and dry to smooth) then what's the point? Does all it do is reduce frizz, or does it relax the curl too?


----------



## All About LV

I just asked my hairdresser about the bb last week and he said it would make my hair so straight with no body and I wouldnt like it 


hmmmm


----------



## Swanky

It's like a beautiful band-aid.  *While it lasts* it smoothes your hair.  Removes all frizz and can loosen the curl.  It took about 15 minutes off my blow dry time and completely eliminated the need for a flat iron and makes your hair shiny.  
It just add keratin.  Period.  It's like spackle, lol!  Fills in all the porosity and slowly fades away.


----------



## lawchick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've had 4-5 and don't notice a difference in my texture. I haven't had one in about 9 mos.



Good!  Thanks Swanky.  I was getting a little worried.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I definitely notice a texture change in my hair while I have the BB, but as it fades my old texture comes back - the keratin eventually stops bonding to the hair, and your old texture comes back, it doesnt permanently change anything.  When I dont have BB, my hair has a natural wave, and gets super frizzy in humity.  I live in a very rainy climate, and the BB has eliminated the frizz - I could stand in a downpour, dry naturally inside and still no frizz.  As my last BB wore off, I started getting the frizzies again, and my wave started showing back up.  

Just got my hair colored yesterday, which also fades the BB a bit - I try to only get one coloring done with each BB as to not fade it quickly.


----------



## mayen120

BB is a life changer for me, I get it every 12-16 weeks

got my 6th one yesterday, just took this pic post shower, no styling whatsoever......

[URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





%20


----------



## annaspanna33

I had mine done on Monday and love it!! 

My only complaint (which isn't really a fault of the BB) is the hairdresser seriously messed up my colour, but I didn't get to see until after the BB had been applied. I was almost crying in the chair, it looked hideous. So once they rinsed the BB, I had them put a toner on to sort out the colour. They were really reluctant to do so incase it ruined the BB, but it seems OK...As this was the first time I'd had the BB, I can't tell if I would have had better results had the toner not been put on afterwards but hey ho. I've noticed you can buy the BB product, so I'm tempted to just do it myself next time. 

Ladies, which sulphate free shampoo is best? I got the organic lemongrass one from label M, and my hair just doesn't seem to feel clean! Any recommendations?


----------



## All About LV

very shiny, beautiful hair, mayan120!


I guess I'll hafta go somewhere else besides my regular hairdresser to have it done as it seems hes doing it wrong or something


----------



## PrincessMe

^^wow Gorgeous! Im definitely going to get this now//ive always wanted that super shiny hair


----------



## disc0ball

annaspanna33 said:


> I had mine done on Monday and love it!!
> 
> My only complaint (which isn't really a fault of the BB) is the hairdresser seriously messed up my colour, but I didn't get to see until after the BB had been applied. I was almost crying in the chair, it looked hideous. So once they rinsed the BB, I had them put a toner on to sort out the colour. They were really reluctant to do so incase it ruined the BB, but it seems OK...As this was the first time I'd had the BB, I can't tell if I would have had better results had the toner not been put on afterwards but hey ho. I've noticed you can buy the BB product, so I'm tempted to just do it myself next time.
> 
> Ladies, which sulphate free shampoo is best? I got the organic lemongrass one from label M, and my hair just doesn't seem to feel clean! Any recommendations?


Wait, what? How did it mess up the color? Did you have your color done earlier right before the BB or done sometime previously? I'm 98% sure color shouldn't be applied right after the BB is done, so I hope it works out for you.


Anyway, I am going for a BBZ this week (I had booked it awhile ago) so we'll see what happens.


----------



## lushfashionista

annaspanna33 said:


> I've noticed you can buy the BB product, so I'm tempted to just do it myself next time.



Where can you buy the BB product? I looked on their site and I just see the shampoo and conditioners.


----------



## annaspanna33

disc0ball said:


> Wait, what? How did it mess up the color? Did you have your color done earlier right before the BB or done sometime previously? I'm 98% sure color shouldn't be applied right after the BB is done, so I hope it works out for you.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am going for a BBZ this week (I had booked it awhile ago) so we'll see what happens.



Oh no, the BB didn't mess up the colour, the hairdresser did!! He highlighted my hair with bleach (I have dark brown hair naturally) and then didn't tone it. I had the BB put on straight after rinsing off the colour, so I didn't see how blonde it looked until after the BB had been applied and my hair dried. They then put a toner on after the BB had been rinsed off as I hated the colour so much, but warned me it might make the blowout less effective.


----------



## annaspanna33

lushfashionista said:


> Where can you buy the BB product? I looked on their site and I just see the shampoo and conditioners.



On the UK site...under professional products. It's about 290 euros a bottle if I remember correctly.


----------



## anglarry04

well after debating between the BB and the Japanese....i decided to get the BB last friday! Oh man...i have coarse, curly, frizzy latina hair...this BB did wonders/miracles on my hair. 
i did buy the shamp/conditioner/masque/daily serum. i am looking for the thermal straightening balm. 
I am telling you best money i have spent on my hair!

But i do have a question, how much do you all pay for the touchups after the 10 weeks?


----------



## Needanotherbag

anglarry04 said:


> well after debating between the BB and the Japanese....i decided to get the BB last friday! Oh man...i have coarse, curly, frizzy latina hair...this BB did wonders/miracles on my hair.
> i did buy the shamp/conditioner/masque/daily serum. i am looking for the thermal straightening balm.
> I am telling you best money i have spent on my hair!
> 
> But i do have a question, how much do you all pay for the touchups after the 10 weeks?



Touchups?  I've never heard of touchups for the BB.  You just get another treatment at 12 to 14 weeks...same price each time...

So glad you love your BB!!!


----------



## Swanky

You shouldn't be getting touchups.  It evenly wears off after 8+ weeks.  If you got touch ups, then only your roots would be frizz free.


----------



## lawchick

anglarry04 said:


> But i do have a question, how much do you all pay for the touchups after the 10 weeks?


It's not a touch up but the salon I go to takes $100 off the normal price if you go in for maintenance every 12 weeks or sooner.  It's $250 the first time and $150 every time after as long as your appointment is within 12 weeks of your last.


----------



## LV Luvr

^oh that's awesome!  what an incentive to keep up with it!!


----------



## lushfashionista

annaspanna33 said:


> On the UK site...under professional products. It's about 290 euros a bottle if I remember correctly.



I tried to order, and they don't ship to the US


----------



## Swanky

there's BB products all over the place in the US though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

lawchick said:


> It's not a touch up but the salon I go to takes $100 off the normal price if you go in for maintenance every 12 weeks or sooner.  It's $250 the first time and $150 every time after as long as your appointment is within 12 weeks of your last.



Thats a fabulous deal!!  Wish my salon had something like that! (Actually, mine just stopped doing the BB altogether, so need to find a new salon...sigh....)


----------



## lushfashionista

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> there's BB products all over the place in the US though.



I can find their shampoos/conditioners/products, but not the actual treatment itself. Do you know where I can get it?


----------



## anglarry04

i meant to say maintenance. thanks. i need to call my salon to find out the price. i was sooo in ahh on friday i didnt think to ask the price.


----------



## Swanky

You can't just buy the chemicals. Is that what you mean?


----------



## lushfashionista

Yes, I mean the solution they put in your hair when you get it done in the salon. You can buy it from the UK site, but they don't ship to the US. I was just wondering if there is anywhere you can buy it in the US. Here is the link where you can buy it on the UK site.


----------



## Swanky

It's just different here, the US is in control of strong substances/chemicals - allowing only licensed salons/individuals to obtain them.  I would never suggest anyone buying it to do at home


----------



## disc0ball

Got mine done again. We did the original, not the zero. I forgot how amazing my hair feels like this


----------



## justkell

floridagal23 said:


> Just to follow up on this point - I had my first BB last May and have been getting them every 4 months or so. I decided to use a "regular" (IE with sulfates) shampoo for the last 2 weeks because I knew I had a BB appointment coming up and didn't want to keep using my expensive Morrocan Oil shampoo and conditioner..and I had a huge container of frederic fekkai color safe that I felt bad about throwing out. Holy moly - the BB (which usually lasts a long time for me) totally disappeared and now I am desperate for an appointment.
> 
> So, FYI - using a non-sulfate-free shampoo is just a terrible idea.





With my BB, my hair girl said the Moroccan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner were a big no no. And also she said that you need to use shampoos and conditioners that are Sodium Chloride free, not sulfate free.


----------



## annaspanna33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's just different here, the US is in control of strong substances/chemicals - allowing only licensed salons/individuals to obtain them.  I would never suggest anyone buying it to do at home



How comes? I was planning on buying some to do myself. I've seen them do it at the salon and it doesn't look difficult...


----------



## floridagal23

justkell said:


> With my BB, my hair girl said the Moroccan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner were a big no no. And also she said that you need to use shampoos and conditioners that are Sodium Chloride free, not sulfate free.



Very interesting - the BB brand shampoo/conditioner is formulated to be sulfate free and is actually advertised to be sulfate free in the product description of the anti-frizz shampoo on the website, etc.

After a quick google search, it seems that sodium chloride based products can also break down the BB (this includes some salt sprays for styling). This is good to know with summer coming up. Thanks for posting, JustKell.


----------



## Swanky

^^I think anytime you watch someone who knows what they're doing it doesn't look difficult 
But I've read people having disastrous results from stylists messing up just one tiny step.
It's for licensed stylists only for good reason IMO.


----------



## Needanotherbag

floridagal23 said:


> Very interesting - the BB brand shampoo/conditioner is formulated to be sulfate free and is actually advertised to be sulfate free in the product description of the anti-frizz shampoo on the website, etc.
> 
> After a quick google search, it seems that sodium chloride based products can also break down the BB (this includes some salt sprays for styling). This is good to know with summer coming up. Thanks for posting, JustKell.



SLS is a salt derived from acid, so actually you still want to stay Sulfate Free with your BB...any form of salt will break down Keratin.


----------



## bnjj

I was thinking of getting this done but due to the recall here I can only find salons that do the Zero and I am told that it will not relax my curls at all, only de-frizz.


----------



## bnjj

I just found these comparisions listed on a hair website.  These totally conflict what the salon just told me.  So much contradictory info out there it's hard to know what is accurate.


> The Original Brazilian Blowout:
> 
> Thick Curly Hair -> nearly take the hair straight maybe a wave at worst case
> Normal Curly Hair  -> chances are you would have straight hair
> Fine Curly hair -> it would be straight
> The Brazilian Blowout Zero:
> 
> Thick Curly Hair -> will take the hair down to a loose curl, maybe a chance of a wave
> Normal Curly Hair -> will take it to a wave, with a chance of straight hair
> Fine Curly Hair -> straight, but maybe with a slight kink or wave with certain people


----------



## blah956

it won't relax curls if it is the first time doing it. you have to get it done atleast 4 times to see a difference in curls.


----------



## lawchick

bnjj said:


> I just found these comparisions listed on a hair website.  These totally conflict what the salon just told me.  So much contradictory info out there it's hard to know what is accurate.



I have normal curly hair and the first BB (not zero) I got made it hard for me to wear my hair curly.  As it faded the curl started to come back a little.  The second time the stylist didn't pass the flat iron enough times so I was able to wear my hair curly right away.  The third time I did it it was again hard to get my hair to be curly for about the first 8 weeks.


----------



## Swanky

If you have any real curl to your hair, it will not be straight if it air dries.  It will be frizz-free, but not straight.


----------



## pamella

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If you have any real curl to your hair, it will not be straight if it air dries.  It will be frizz-free, but not straight.



*Swanky* thank you for that information! I have wavy hair and after
the Copolla treatment, my hair is still wavy when air dried. I was afraid that
the treatment was not working.


----------



## annaspanna33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^I think anytime you watch someone who knows what they're doing it doesn't look difficult
> But I've read people having disastrous results from stylists messing up just one tiny step.
> It's for licensed stylists only for good reason IMO.



Yes I guess you're right. I only want to do it on the ends of my hair anyway (I think it makes it too flat when it's done on my roots) so if it does go horribly wrong I can always have it cut off! 

I'll be sure to post here and let you all know how I get on - watch this space!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Has anybody tried this at home treatment?

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...OG4HIK2BWCV0KRTQQAQ?id=P289002&categoryId=B70


----------



## Swanky

^this thread is ONLY about the specific Brazilian Blowout brand please.  It confuses everyone when people start discussing other brands/treatments.  Please start a new thread


----------



## disc0ball

I know this is somewhere in the 58 pages, but I have no time to go through 58 pages to find answers 

Anyway, for you girls with the BB, how often do you wash your hair? Normally I can get away with 2x a week, but I was outside all day in the sun laying out, so my hair is disgusting--and I just washed it yesterday. Of course I'm going to wash it again tonight, but I'm curious about everyone--especially those of you who go to the gym and such.
I try to stick to 2x a week since I'm afraid I'm going to wash too much, which will lessen the treatment time. Am I better off rinsing with water in these situations?


----------



## blah956

heh. i tend to do about 2x's a week but when it gets to be summer, i sweat a lot. so i just did it once every 2 days (with the third wash just rubbing my scalp with water) and i always conditioned the pony tail part of my hair. but i also should mention that i usually put no product in my hair so other than sweat, i didn't have to shampoo every 3rd wash to clean much out.

it is supposed to help last longer if you use the BB brand shampoo and conditioner too.


----------



## Swanky

I shampoo every other day.  Maybe rinse it/cond every second day and then wash it the next night?
For example wash on Sunday, rinse/cond Monday or Tues, wash on Wed, rinse/cond on Thurs or Fri, etc. . .


----------



## Needanotherbag

I wash mine every day with the BB products - I have to after hitting the gym!  Anyways, my BB still lasted 14 weeks even washing it that often.


----------



## disc0ball

Sounds good girls! I'm going to try and stick to my 2x a week reg. washing and then co-washing in-between as needed.


----------



## annaspanna33

I'm ordering some of the solution now - I'm due to get my hair coloured next Friday, so will probably wait until after then to try it out...so excited!!! But a little nervous too. 

I'll update as soon as I've done it - watch this space!!


----------



## luvshopping90

I had this done about a week ago.  My hair isn't very long so I wasn't sure if I would really see the benefit of it.  I have thicker, wavy hair that is a bit of a pain to try and straighten.  It has been even worse in the humidity and heat of the summer.  I've been trying to let it grow out some but it just wasn't working.  It was either straighten it or cut it.  

The first few days my hair felt a little flat and greasy.  I went ahead and washed my hair every day using all of the BB products.  I was amazed that I could let my hair dry naturally and then just use the blow dryer to fluff it up a little.  I could never do that before!! My current style is an angled bob but I don't like it straight, I like a little body in it.  Now I use a round brush to dry my hair to put some fullness in it but it dries quicker.  I don't have to do much of anything to it after that for it to look great!

My only complaint is that they can't get it too close to the skin.  I certainly understand why, my eyes burned quite a bit while having it done!  The hair in front of my ears tends to curl up a bit and I have to use the flat iron on that.  

It has certainly cut my time needed for my hair in half if not more.  I highly recommend it.  However, I'm not sure how in the world anyone could do it themselves.


----------



## Fishfood

Just had mine redone and can't believe how long I went w/o! The keratin treatment only roughed up my hair, the BB made it amazing again. 

Don't know if I can go back to my old salon (the one that only does keratin) anymore - they'll know I cheated lol


----------



## *Jem*

Has anyone successfully removed their BB or let it fade completely out?

I am over mine right now and am washing with shampoo with sulfates and salt. lol


----------



## Swanky

I always let mine fade out.  In fact, mine is faded out


----------



## blah956

i never want mine to wash out 
so i never force wash it out.


----------



## *Jem*

blah956 said:


> i never want mine to wash out
> so i never force wash it out.



lol. I'm sure I'll be saying that again in a few months but right now I miss my curls. I got my last one on March 31st Nd my curls still aren't back. 

I will say that I'm on my 2nd try of trying to wash out my BB and I can see a little difference. I'm impatient and I want it out now!


----------



## Swanky

Wow! Never heard that!


----------



## materialistic85

Does this Brazilian Blowout work well on thick curly/course hair?


----------



## Swanky

yes, mine is thick and very wavy, although not coarse.  Also, it works best on colored hair - the more damage you have the more noticeable the results.


----------



## *Jem*

materialistic85 said:


> Does this Brazilian Blowout work well on thick curly/course hair?



yes. I have extremely think and curly hair and it relaxed my hair to just waves. I have pictures of my curls somewhere in this thread


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, mine is thick and very wavy, although not coarse.  Also, it works best on colored hair - the more damage you have the more noticeable the results.



*Swanky,* are you still having the Brazilian Blowout done?  I've wanted to try it since you first recommended it, but have been too chicken.


----------



## Swanky

Yes I still do it and recommend it!!  I spend so much on hair though so I don't do it often.  I had one for the summer and it's just worn off and I'm so sad! :cry:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes I still do it and recommend it!!  I spend so much on hair though so I don't do it often.  I had one for the summer and it's just worn off and I'm so sad! :cry:



Thank you, my dear!  I think I'm going to try it.......you haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## sprinkies

i miss my blowout  it's officially completely gone after 4 months and i hated brushing my hair out after the shower. definitely won't be spending the 450 on one again though, it wasn't THAT worth it.


----------



## Swanky

^^


----------



## Bri 333

Am considering getting it done. Made an appointment then started second guessing myself. Do you guys think it is worth the money? My hair stylist said I would have to get it 4 times a year to keep it going. That seems really expensive to me. Since I have long hair, it also takes 2 1/2 hours to do. Just seems like a lot of time and money. What do you guys think? BTW, I alternate between wearing my hair straight and curly. It is naturally curly and pretty coarse/frizzy.


----------



## blah956

2 and a 1/2 hours sounds about right. i don't like doing much to my hair so to me, it is a worthwhile investment and also cause it means i don't have to spend so much time later styling it


----------



## Bri 333

^ So is that the main benefit? Less styling time?


----------



## Swanky

It's a MAJOR benefit.  It cuts my drying time by about half, literally and it erases frizz.
It's worth the money/time to me.
I will warn you though, the 1st one lasts the shortest amount of time.  I think about 8 weeks for mine.  Each time you get another you'll get more time out of them.  Definitely not 3 months w/ the 1st one though.


----------



## lawchick

*Bri, *mine only takes 90 minutes but I ask my stylist not to wash the product out.  I get a shampoo, application of the BB solution, blowout and flat iron.  I skip the final wash, masque, blowdry and flatiron.  

I get mine done every 12 weeks.  The more you do it the better the results.  My hair feels softer and smoother, the drying time is shorter, less frizz, I can wash and airdry without product or fuss, I can easily and quickly blow my hair out with minimal time and effort and I don't have to flat iron it if I don't want to.  

I'm very much a no fuss person when it comes to my hair.  This is probably my 5th BB and I JUST started blowing my hair out (rather than air drying and/or passing a flat iron through quickly after it air dries).  I never thought I could do it and it seemed like too much time and effort.  My hair is really long, almost waist length since I chopped off 3 inches recently.  I've tried it about 3 times now and it gets faster and easier every time.  I'm so surprised at how fast it goes and how great my hair looks without flat ironing.  I love the BB!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Does it matter if I do it before or after getting my hair colored/highlighted? Need to do that too. Which one should I do first or does it not matter?


----------



## Swanky

Color first IMO.  You don't want a highlight or color to lift out the keratin - make it last less time.


----------



## Bri 333

Made my color/highlight appointment for next Saturday. How long should I wait before doing the BB?


----------



## Swanky

anytime after, I think some stylists say 2 weeks, but I've done them back to back.


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks Swanky! I am so excited. It will be great to have fuss free hair. My hair takes forever to dry and straighten.


----------



## sheanabelle

sorry...so what is the difference between a brazilian blowout and a brazilian keratin treatment??


----------



## disc0ball

One of the main differences: you don't have to wait 1 to 4 days before washing. Go to their website for more information.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, that's the main difference that we would notice.  The Global Keratin made my hair break, the BB has always left my hair better than it found it


----------



## sheanabelle

^yup, just got it done yesterday...my hair feels SURPRISINGLY super healthy. Can't wait to wash it though!


----------



## ooodsie

I've been lurking here for over TWO years and reading this thread since it was created.. Got my first blowout a year and a half ago and loved it.  The salon I was going to stopped carrying it after all of the OSHA drama, so I switched between a few local ones for the past 3 blowouts.  I finally found someone I will most likely continue going to from now on.  

I noticed during my 2nd blowout that I would get a greasy spot in the back of my head near the crown, which I never had experienced  before.. using the BB shampoo did NOT get rid of it, it would only go away with a sudsy shampoo.  Someone recommended the AG line, which was fantastic for getting rid of grease, but also stripped my last blowout in half time-wise (lasted only 6 weeks instead of my normal 12).  

I tried Unite Shampoo which is what my salon recommended, but it still left me greasy..  Last week I switched to Pureology (the pink bottle) and so far it seems to have kicked the grease to the curb.  Does anyone have experience with Pureology and the blowout?  I would hate for this to be a repeat of my AG experience and lose half the time of this blowout again.. but I NEED to be grease-free and this appears to be the only way.

Thanks!

PS - I am posting before/after pics below.  Your before/after photos in this thread helped me out a ton when I was deciding whether to get the blowout done.. So I thought I should repay the favor to other folks!

BEFORE - Air Dried






AFTER - No flat iron, just a brush and hair dryer


----------



## Brigitte031

^ We all have our reasons for doing the blowout but omg... your curls are just so so so cute!!!! I miss your curls!! But your hair does look gorgeous blown out!

I had my Brazilian blowout some months back and my hair is pretty much wavy/curly again... sigh. I had the zero done so mine was not that dramatic. I also experience a greasy spot on my hair so I'm going to go ahead and try Pureology if it works!


----------



## ooodsie

Thanks Brigette.
I did love my curls (when they cooperated!) but they typically looked awesome for the first few hours of the day.. and by night and the next day they looked a mess and wound up in a pony tail.  In my line of work straight hair is more polished/professional looking, so I have been doing straight with curling iron curls for an easier style


----------



## sabrunka

Alright sooo question from me!!

I just purchased some BB products on ebay to do it myself at home (verified through feedback and such that I got legit products).  I got the zero, but messaged the seller asking for the original.

Anyways though, my hair is very fine, is always coloured dark brown every 2 months or so, it is wavy and frizzy.  Now the wavyness is only there when I air dry, but when I blowdry my hair even without a brush, my hair dries relatively straight, I just have a lot of flyaways and frizz and my ends flip out everywhere.  Do you think this would be a good treatment for me? I mostly want it so that I can just blowdry and go, otherwise, I straighten my hair everyday and it gets annoying!


----------



## blah956

the zero won't be as effective as the regular BB.


----------



## lawchick

ooodsie said:


> I've been lurking here for over TWO years and reading this thread since it was created.. Got my first blowout a year and a half ago and loved it. The salon I was going to stopped carrying it after all of the OSHA drama, so I switched between a few local ones for the past 3 blowouts. I finally found someone I will most likely continue going to from now on.
> 
> I noticed during my 2nd blowout that I would get a greasy spot in the back of my head near the crown, which I never had experienced before.. using the BB shampoo did NOT get rid of it, it would only go away with a sudsy shampoo. Someone recommended the AG line, which was fantastic for getting rid of grease, but also stripped my last blowout in half time-wise (lasted only 6 weeks instead of my normal 12).
> 
> I tried Unite Shampoo which is what my salon recommended, but it still left me greasy.. Last week I switched to Pureology (the pink bottle) and so far it seems to have kicked the grease to the curb. Does anyone have experience with Pureology and the blowout? I would hate for this to be a repeat of my AG experience and lose half the time of this blowout again.. but I NEED to be grease-free and this appears to be the only way.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS - I am posting before/after pics below. Your before/after photos in this thread helped me out a ton when I was deciding whether to get the blowout done.. So I thought I should repay the favor to other folks!
> 
> BEFORE - Air Dried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER - No flat iron, just a brush and hair dryer


 
Pureology is sulfate free so it is ok.  I alternate Pureology shampoo with Pravana shampoo (it has keratin in it).   I get my BBs every 12 weeks and they last pretty much that long.


----------



## Swanky

BB is very effective in stopping/reducing frizz


----------



## Swanky

If your Sephora has a spa they're offering $150 off the BB right now.  Mine charges $400 for is so their BB's are on special for $250.  I've never paid $400, but I normally pay $300, so I'll take the small savings


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If your Sephora has a spa they're offering $150 off the BB right now.  Mine charges $400 for is so their BB's are on special for $250.  I've never paid $400, but I normally pay $300, so I'll take the small savings



which salon is this?


----------



## Swanky

the Sephora Spa/Salon at NP


----------



## tezzzzy

It made my hair shed alot and my hair is now 50% gone and hasn't stopped sheddin it's been over a year since i got my first brazilia blowout.. don't do it ladies if i could go back i would have never done this treatment. The chemicals they use cause irritation to your scalp and cause something called tellogen effluvium. Google and u will find manys stories of women who have lost their hair.


----------



## Swanky

I've done it about a dozen times in the past 2+ years -  I love it!!


----------



## blah956

the worse it has done for me is make dandruff worse during winter.


----------



## lizavet8

I'm getting my 4th BB next month (about 3 per year,) and the very best shampoo (sulfate-free) I've found is by a brand called Enjoy.  Both the luxury shampoo and the regular hydrating shampoo are great.  I have to buy them on eBay, because no one sells them around here.  Also good is Tigi "Some Like It Hot," and Nature's Gate Lavender shampoo-all those are sulfate-free.


----------



## lola87654

i've done it about 4 times and i love it!


----------



## cokezero

oooh, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## christymarie340

So would you gals recommend this over the keratin treatment? Also, should I wait a few weeks after I color my hair? TIA


----------



## Swanky

Which keratin treatment?

Hilight/color first if you can.


----------



## christymarie340

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Which keratin treatment?
> 
> Hilight/color first if you can.



To be honest, I don't know what to do now...I feel like everyone here loves the brazilian blowout, but then 2 salons I use, when I asked, urged me not to do it because of all the chemicals....


----------



## Swanky

I love it, despite the warnings.


----------



## methcat

I used to get one every three months and now I've gotten one in the past year.

I'll probably get another one soon because I just love what it does to my hair, but I'm definitely wary of the warnings  Might look for another brand or something?


----------



## luvmy3girls

My 16 yr old daughter got it done approx 4 months ago and the results were great but it has irritated her scalp so bad. She has since gotten really bad dandruff also and now it seems like the irritation has migrated onto her forehead/hair line. She will forsure not ever get it redone. I'm so bummed that we even did this in the first place


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My friend did it and she loved it. I'm thinking about coloring my hair and then getting one done. Everyone's here looks so good! I'm definitely convinced of the results. Still don't know if I think it's worth the price though.


----------



## marylamb

I've been following this thread for some time now and I finally had mine done this weekend. Even though my stylist did not call it a Brazilian Blowout, she said I could wash my hair the same day if I wanted so I'm guessing it is a BB. 


Before:






After - Blown out using fingers only (no brush)


----------



## christymarie340

Wow, love it Mary!!!


----------



## lawchick

Nice!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

This thread makes me want to get another!! I thought they weren't good for you anymore?


----------



## Brigitte031

My personal experience on the BB was that for me, it just wasn't worth it.

I've always been one to just let my hair air dry in the morning after showering. I mean I brush it, put some product in it and let it be and usually the results would be favorable. But anyways, curly haired girls are limited in their hair cut choices... so I opted for the BB.

I'm still going through some random bout of dandruff, which I never before had in my life. And I also got a really greasy spot at the nape of my neck.

Add to the fact that my routine got MORE complicated (having to blow dry my hair) I was not satisfied. Then my hair did this awkward not curling/not straight thing, so overall I'm going to have to learn to love my hair... :wondering


----------



## tracy814

Hi all, I just got a BB today (my second one - my first was last April and on my fine frizzy/curly hair, it was pin straight until probably December - really worked magic). 

Anyway, I went to a different salon, and she stopped at the flat iron part.  She didn't rinse, apply masque and blow out again - she said it would help it last longer, and to wait 24 hours to get wet or wash.  

My question is - she didn't get close enough to the scalp with the flat iron on top - will it help if I go over it again with the flat iron before washing?  And do I really need to wait 24 hours so that it lasts longer?  

Many thanks!


----------



## lawchick

^That's how I get mine done.  It's really not necessary to wait 24 hours though.  I'm not sure if flat ironing before washing will help but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Swanky

yea you could iron it, but do it quickly and only one pass, you don't want to singe the product.


----------



## anglarry04

I cant wait..i had mine done last may and am having it done next month  i loved the results. 
After i had it done last year i used the BB products then found out about the sulfate free Loreal hair line. I have used that nonstop since. it really helped keep the BB in place for a long time.


----------



## baileylab

i have shoulder blade length hair.

I had my first brazilian blowout last saturday. when i stepped out of the salon i wasnt impressed mainly because the stylist cut my hair making it look like as if it's pasted on my head (waay too much layering)! aargh!!! next morning i washed it with the acai shampoo & conditioner & blowdried it to make it look fuller. it failed. my hair still looked like it's pasted on my head! worse it had the flyaway look! so i just tied it up & went to church.

didn't wash it yesterday as i didn't go out.

tonight i did wash it. and after towel drying it i just left it there but with my hair split in half with hair falling down on my shoulders. didn't want my hair all damp on my shoulders so i decided to blowdry it.

with one hand with the dryer and the other hand running my hair thru my fingers in an inward motion - IT WORKED!!!! now i have nice, straight hair (always had digitally permed hair because of the wash & wear factor). no pasted look either.

drying time is also a cinch! normally my hair would dry out for more than an hour. it;s also a huge plus that i can only use my fingers.

i used the acai stying cream but will experiment with more bec this product dries out and doesn't make the ends look smooth.

for those living in cebu, philippines - i had it done at Salon de Rose for 4,500. the products totalled 5,155 for the shampoo, conditioner & cream.

the stylist told me i should alternate washing my hair with kerastase.

hope this review helped. sorry no before & after pic.


----------



## Swanky

Don't use Kerastase! It's not sulfate and sodium free, it will slowly strip your brazilian out.  And I LOVEEEE Kerastase.

The BB products may not be best for your hair type if you aren't loving the results.  Experiment w/ different sulfate/sodium free lines.


----------



## Laziza

tezzzzy said:


> It made my hair shed alot and my hair is now 50% gone and hasn't stopped sheddin it's been over a year since i got my first brazilia blowout.. don't do it ladies if i could go back i would have never done this treatment. The chemicals they use cause irritation to your scalp and cause something called tellogen effluvium. Google and u will find manys stories of women who have lost their hair.



I didn't lose that much hair but I also had the same problem. I starting loosing my hair after the Brazilian keratin treatment. 
My bathroom was all covered with hair.


----------



## habanerita

Need Help from Brazilian K users, I had it done yesterday!, the guy also decided to cut a teeny bit off my ends.  My hair, which has always been my pride and joy is HORRIBLE!, I have had my hair colored in a gorgeous sort of dark blonde with lighter highlights for at least 10 years., my hair has turned the color of a newborn chicken and all the same color, no highlights, the snippets he cut are a mess! My hairdresser is going to kill me, she does not do Brazilian K or any K so I went to someone else, she is going to butcher me and I cant go anywhere with this bright yellow fugly hair!!!!, I called him and he said sometimes the flat iron with the cream causes this.............wish I had known, do you guys know how long I have to wait before I head to my hairdresser and take the hollering, etc., so she can, if she can, return my hair to my beautiful, pre BB treatment, and even if she can do it?
So mortified, not to many things have remained great looking for me but my hair was!, I messed up bad!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i've had the bkt treatment done a few times and i love it. it is honestly worth the money. I have EXTREMLY frizzy poofy curly hair , and it makes my hair more manageable, but not stick straight. I still have volume and shape to work with my hair when styling, and when i let it air dry, there's still a little wave. but overall, the drying/flat ironing time is cut into half. it used to take my hairstylist an hour to dry my hair (messily) and then another hour and a half to straighten it. Now it takes probably 30 minutes to do both.


----------



## Swanky

Just a reminder that this thread is specifically for *BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT BRAND* only.  Not BKT or any other treatments/brands.  It gets very confusing


----------



## Swanky

The true BB brand has never changed my blonde haircolor or ruined it.  Did you get the brand Brazilian Blowout?


----------



## habanerita

That's what they told me! I'm back home now and at my beautician who wanted to kill me I'm sure. As we speak she is using a remover and then working her magic! What I got was not a good thing!


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just a reminder that this thread is specifically for *BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT BRAND* only.  Not BKT or any other treatments/brands.  It gets very confusing



There's big difference? I thought it was the same, just different brands.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, differences in each and this thread is specifically about BB


----------



## Tracy

Here is the general BKT thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...t-bkt-310979.html?highlight=brazilian+keratin


----------



## rosasharn78

I know this is an old thread but I just had to bump it.  After a year of deliberation & research, I finally got a brazilian blowout on Monday.  I absolutely love it!  I have never, ever been able to get my hair this shiny, smooth, straight and frizz free in my life.  Even the stylist who did my hair was amazed by the tranformation.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is considering getting it!


----------



## socialite007

looks fab!


----------



## christymarie340

rosasharn78 said:
			
		

> I know this is an old thread but I just had to bump it.  After a year of deliberation & research, I finally got a brazilian blowout on Monday.  I absolutely love it!  I have never, ever been able to get my hair this shiny, smooth, straight and frizz free in my life.  Even the stylist who did my hair was amazed by the tranformation.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is considering getting it!



Pics!!!!


----------



## heatherrr29

I am absolutely THRILLED with the Brazilian Blowout Original formula. (They do have a 'Zero" solution with no formaldehyde, but its not as good as the Original.)
   I've had it done 3 times now and my hair looks better every time! I cant believe it actually did everything my stylist said it would. My hair is smoother, shinier, softer, it dries faster and I hardly have to flat iron it anymore.  My hair is usually dry and wavy, so we sealed the treatment in 10 times for maximum straightening power.  Now my hair dries in 5 minutes and I'm pretty much ready to go for the day! Hooray!
  Treatments I have done before that I didnt like were Pravanas 'Perfection smoother' and 'Enjoy's keratin Treatment. They both helped a little to make my hair smoother by maybe 30% and were not worth what I paid.
   I looked around till I found someone good for not inexpensive, her name is Angie in Draper UT @ 801 604-3934. I pay only $169 but I know she does it for as cheap as $145 for short hair.  
   Good luck finding someone good in your area!  I would DEFINITELY recommend The Brazilian Blowout to anyone since it has so many benefits and is good for all hair types.


----------



## timelessbeauty

I'm wondering how straight this would make curly hair? My hair's more on the wavy side and I've seen some people rave about how straight their hair is after getting the brazilian blowout done while others said it just made it flatter and loosened the curls.


----------



## Swanky

It's not a straightener.  I think most people who get it hoping for it to straighten can be disappointed.
It does not straighten my wavy hair, but makes it VERY easy to straighten w/ a Mason Pearson brush and a blow dryer.  Air dried it's less wavy and frizz free.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not a straightener.  I think most people who get it hoping for it to straighten can be disappointed.
> It does not straighten my wavy hair, but makes it VERY easy to straighten w/ a Mason Pearson brush and a blow dryer.  Air dried it's less wavy and frizz free.


Thanks! I was a bit confused at first


----------



## Chanel522

My hair is naturally curly, but if I blow it out w a round brush it gets beachy waves which I love, but I always get some amount of frizz.  I know I have some damage to my hair bc I've straightened so much over the years, but my hair isn't in awful condition.  Due to some increased stress over the past six months I noticed I'm losing more hair than usual so I'm trying to heat style even less.  Anyway, my question is, do you think a Brazilian Blowout would allow me to not have to heat style much at all and would allow my hair to "heal" somewhat?  Does having this done cause any damage in the long run and does it make your hair feel less thick?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, no and yes   IMO.

Yes, it seals the cuticle which causes it to frizz a LOT less thereby allowing you to use less heat  = letting it "heal".

No, causes no damage.

Yes, since each strand lays significantly smoother it can feel less thick.  My hair is REALLY thick and I notice it a little when I put it in a ponytail.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Thanks!!  I'll ask my stylist when I go next week about having this done.  Might be a good solution!


----------



## anglarry04

Just had to bump this thread and come and show my 2nd BB. the 1st time was in '11. The picture below is of today. Left is obvi the before, Right is after. My hair came out better this time. sooo much smoother no frizz. amazing!!! I also had 12 inches chopped off right before she did the treatment.


----------



## jmcadon

I just had the bb treatment and my hair is so flat!  I am so used to thicker hair.  I do love how smooth it is but am hoping it will have a little more body after I wash it!!!


----------



## Swanky

It should


----------



## jmcadon

Thanks Swanky...I love it but dh just said he kind of liked my old hair.  He is now restricted to the garage so he can stare at his cars


----------



## Swanky

Lol!!
Mine is opposite, he loves mine smooth and straight. Too bad it's naturally unevenly wavy ush:


----------



## Evanboehm

My stylist did not re rinse my hair or do the step 3. Is this normal?


----------

